# Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

Die Spendensammelorganisation PETA , die sich selber "Tierrrechtler" nennen, machen jetzt auch gegen Forellenteiche mobil.

http://cms.frankfurt-live.com:80/front_content.php?idcat=10&idart=19966

Und wieder einmal zeigt es sich, dass PETA schlicht keine Ahnung hat.

Bundesweit geht erstmal gar nix, da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist.

In B-W z. B. baucht man keinen Schein an Forellenanlagen, sofern ein entsprechend ausgebildeter Mitarbeiter vor Ort ist (zählt da als Fischverkauf...)

Viel Spass beim PETA kloppen ) 
(und auch wenns schwer fällt (mir zumindest bei den Spendensammlern), auf einen vernünftigen Ton achten...)


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Peta versucht so einiges was garnicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommt. Jämmerlicher Haufen.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

tja, was soll man zu den ***** sagen was nicht schon  diverse male in anderen Threads alles schon gesagt worden ist ... #d |motz:


----------



## Hai2 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

die sind so lustig anstatt sich was zu suchen was sinn hat...


----------



## anguilla 320 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Peta wird sich auch diesmal keine blutige Nase
holen denen reicht es aus im Gespräch zubleiben
und das werden sie auch schaffen.Leider helfen
wir ihnen auch indirekt.

Gruß Anguilla|kopfkrat


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

"Ein nicht gelerntes, nicht „*weidgerechtes*“ Töten verursacht solche Schmerzen."

Wenn ich eine Strafanzeige erstatte, dann sollte man doch wenigstens die Argumente dafür richtig schreiben können.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Forellenteiche finde ich zwar auch nicht als prickelnde Angelegenheit, aber die Begründung ist mal wieder mehr als lächerlich.
Sollen mal kucken wie es bei Berufsfischern zugeht, da wird überhaupt nicht getötet, der Fisch fliegt einfach in nen Eimer und erstickt oder kommt gleich so in die Filetiermaschine.
Und dann die ganzen Fische in den Becken in den Supermärkten. Da könnten sie meinetwegen mal dagegen angehn.
Ob man eine Zuchtforelle mit der Angel aus nem Teich fängt tötet und isst oder ob man sie mit dem Netz fängt (ersticken lässt) und isst, das ist doch egal. Da ist ersteres noch besser, die hat wenigstens die Chance zu entkommen.
Peta ist doof


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Haha, die Schießen sich ja vollkommen selbst ins Bein.

Befürworter des Fischereischeins und Anerkennung, dass Angler mit Fischereischein Angeln sollen/dürfen).

*Will sagen, jetzt wo PETA sich nicht mehr stark gegen legales Angeln macht, helfen sie uns doch eigentlich, wenn sie (zwar mit idiotischen Argumenten) auf solche Missstände aufmerksam machen!*


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich find's gut. Was haben irgendwelche Deppen ohne Schein an einem Fischgewässer verloren. Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, oder was?
Ich finde es schon teilweise erschreckend, wie manche Möchte-gern-Angler mit den Teichforellen umgehen. Sachkunde muß einfach belegbar sein, sonst bitte zuhause bleiben.
Wer Langeweile hat soll schnitzen oder Karten spielen, aber nicht ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse auf lebende Tiere losgelassen werden.

Danke schön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ bennie:
Der ist gut)
Da ich ja aber das weiterführende Denken nicht gerade von seiten PETA gewöhnt bin, haben sie daran wahrscheinlich auch noch gar nicht gedacht)))


----------



## andyleverkusen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ohne Worte...hat eh keinen Sinn, solange alle von uns über einen Kamm geschoren werden! Ihr müsst Euch mal die Seite von denen fischen-tut-weh angucken!
Mein Kommentar zu dem Ganzen und PETA::v:v:v

Aber in der Tat hat es etwas Gutes:
Bald werden evtl. in allen Forellenpuffs Fischereischeine verlangt und kontrolliert!?


----------



## Reisender (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Gegenanzeige .......

Hat die PETA einen Schmertzzufügungsschein ?????

Mir ist schlecht, habe Kopfschmerzen und mir dreht sich der Magen um....desweiteren leide ich unter schlafstörungen und neige zum Alkoholismus sowie Kettenrauchen.........

Was meint ihr, ob *150.000 Euro* genung sind als Schmerzensgeld ????

Die Kohle würde ich dann in ein Boardfest investieren wo es viel zum Essen gibt, was es gibt, brauche ich ja nicht zu schreiben....:m:m


Man/n ich möchte mal den Schiffsschaukelbremser kennen lernen der sich immer wieder solche sachen aus denkt.#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Naja, wäre ja auch nicht die erste Anzeige, mit der sich die Damen und Herren Spendensammler eine blutige Nase holen )
Ihr erinnert Euch an die Sache mit unserem Member catch and release it (Verfahren eingestellt vom Staatsanwalt), um nur eines zu nennen...


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Kenne noch ein Versuch .... aber als PETA dann merkte, dass derjenige eine gute Rechtskanzlei kennt... wars das dann auch wieder schnell.


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wäre ja auch nicht die erste Anzeige, mit der sich die Damen und Herren Spendensammler eine blutige Nase holen )
> Ihr erinnert Euch an die Sache mit unserem Member *catch and release it* (Verfahren eingestellt vom Staatsanwalt), um nur eines zu nennen...



War das M.R.? Wenn ja, hab' ich da noch etwas Schriftverkehr zwischen mir und PETA in der Mailbox rumfliegen...:g

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hier wars:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77562&highlight=peta+release


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich find's gut. Was haben irgendwelche Deppen ohne Schein an einem Fischgewässer verloren. Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, oder was?
> Ich finde es schon teilweise erschreckend, wie manche Möchte-gern-Angler mit den Teichforellen umgehen. Sachkunde muß einfach belegbar sein, sonst bitte zuhause bleiben.
> Wer Langeweile hat soll schnitzen oder Karten spielen, aber nicht ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse auf lebende Tiere losgelassen werden.
> 
> Danke schön!



Ich werds meinen prüfungslosen seit Jahrzehnten waidgerecht fischenden französischen und amerikanischen Angelfreunden ausrichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77667
kann man ja bei der Gelegenheit auch wieder mal hochholen...


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

ohne worte...


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich werds meinen prüfungslosen seit Jahrzehnten waidgerecht fischenden französischen und amerikanischen Angelfreunden ausrichten.



Ja, ja, die achso tierlieben Franzosen und Amerikaner...

Wenn es um Lebewesen und deren möglichst geringes Leid geht, bin ich eher für Kontrolle als für Vertrauen. Die Franzosen sind für mich kein Vorbild, ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von allzu viel Bürokratie, aber wenn hier jeder zur Angel greifen dürfte, wie er will...


----------



## Gralf (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



bennie schrieb:


> Haha, die Schießen sich ja vollkommen selbst ins Bein.
> 
> Befürworter des Fischereischeins und Anerkennung, dass Angler mit Fischereischein Angeln sollen/dürfen).
> 
> *Will sagen, jetzt wo PETA sich nicht mehr stark gegen legales Angeln macht, helfen sie uns doch eigentlich, wenn sie (zwar mit idiotischen Argumenten) auf solche Missstände aufmerksam machen!*



Hast du eigentlich recht. Müsste man nur geschickt einfädeln.:m

"PETA macht gegen Schwarzangler mobil" wäre doch eine Überschrift. Hier regen sich doch viele über gewisse Dinge auf. Osteuropäische Methoden, wo keiner kontrollieren will...

Kann man aber gar nicht zu Ende denken. Führt zu Bürgerkrieg am Elbufer. 

Und wenn die farbbeutelwerfenden Ökofaschi,,ngsteilnehmer gegen unsere geschätzten Immigranten gewonnen haben, rücken wir sie danach in die rechte Ecke.

Gefällt mir aber selber nicht. Ist doch zu manipulativ und böse kalkuliert.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die achso tierlieben Franzosen und Amerikaner...
> 
> Wenn es um Lebewesen und deren möglichst geringes Leid geht, bin ich eher für Kontrolle als für Vertrauen. Die Franzosen sind für mich kein Vorbild, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Ich bin auch kein Freund von allzu viel Bürokratie, aber wenn hier jeder zur Angel greifen dürfte, wie er will...



Habt ihr Fische töten gelernt in der Prüfung? Praktisch?
Das wird kontrolliert bei euch? In Münster machen die scheinbar was anderes also sonstwo. Hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## anguilla 320 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wenn Peta andauernd irgend welche Fehler und
falsche Praktiken bei uns Anglern findet so muß 
es auch für uns irgend wo eine Lücke geben wo
wir ihnen ein (Beinstellen) oder ein starkes Fehlverhalten
nach weißen können  allerdings war das  kein Aufruf dazu .
Immerhin ist das Board groß genug dafür.

Gruß Anguilla#c


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Dies passt auch gut dazu:
http://de.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070731/tsc-neuseeland-wissenschaft-sexualitaet-c2ff8aa.html


----------



## Starcrunch (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Kann Norbert nur recht geben.
nur weil einer nen Schein hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass er auch anständig mit den Viechern umgehen kann.

Anders, nur weil einer nen Führerschein hat, heißt das noch lang nicht dass er auch fahren kann.

Statt solche Aktionen loszutreten, sollte lieber gewissenhafter kontrolliert werden, dass wenigstens das was in den Gesetzen steht auch eingehalten wird....


----------



## Lachsy (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dies passt auch gut dazu:
> http://de.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070731/tsc-neuseeland-wissenschaft-sexualitaet-c2ff8aa.html



Norbert, dann dürfen die auch keine blutransfusion bekommen, man weis ja nich ob der jenige Fleisch ißt :q:q


----------



## anguilla 320 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Norbert der Auszug war gut#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das scheinen ja ganz schöne Idioten zu sein...

Vom Angeln null Ahnung...

Warum wird eigentlich grundsätzlich nie etwas gegen die kriminelle kommerzielle Fischerei auf den Meeren unternommen?
Die verlausten Penner mit den Hochseetrawlern müsste man alle restlos torpedieren.


----------



## Reisender (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dies passt auch gut dazu:
> http://de.news.yahoo.com/afp/20070731/tsc-neuseeland-wissenschaft-sexualitaet-c2ff8aa.html




Booh leck, ich esse nie wieder was grün ist oder Gemüse heißt !!!
Man weiß nicht wer da dran war :v  


Nun muß ich auch noch Angszustände und Appetitlosigkeit mit auf die Liste setzen !!!! ..........Junge Junge, nun werden es aber 250.000 Euro......datt wird ein Fest werden...#6#6#6


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das zeigt halt wie psychisch gestört die Leute sind, die brauchen eigentlich dringend Hilfe.
Meistens kommt die erst wenn der erste körperliche Zusammenbruch mit Klinikaufenthalt da war.
Es ist einfach schade dass so viele Kinder in der Grosstadt aufwachsen müssen ohne Bezug zur Natur und zum Menschsein. Fressen und gefressen werden ist einfach das Grundprinzip jeglichen Lebens auf diesem Planeten. Die kriegen davon nichts mit.


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

dann hoffen wir mal auf eine langsam aussterbende spezies...


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Habt ihr Fische töten gelernt in der Prüfung? Praktisch?
> Das wird kontrolliert bei euch? In Münster machen die scheinbar was anderes also sonstwo. Hab ich noch nie gehört.





Starcrunch schrieb:


> Kann Norbert nur recht geben.
> nur weil einer nen Schein hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass er auch anständig mit den Viechern umgehen kann.
> 
> Anders, nur weil einer nen Führerschein hat, heißt das noch lang nicht dass er auch fahren kann.
> ...



Natürlich haben wir das nicht gelernt, aber durch diese bürokratische Hürde wird zumindest sichergestellt, daß nur wirklich interessierte Leute an die Angel kommen und nicht jeder Hans und Franz, der mal eben mit seinem Stammtischkollegen ein paar Forellen ziehen will. 
Außerdem wird in den Kursen bereits ein Kontakt zu Vereinen und erfahrenen Anglern hergestellt und ein gewisser Respekt der Kreatur gegenüber wenigstens theoretisch vermittelt.
Ist doch besser als nichts! 
Und wem dieser minimale finanzielle und zeitliche Aufwand zu viel ist, der sollte überlegen, ob er sich nicht besser ein anderes Hobby sucht...


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das ist wenigstens eine Begründung jetzt die ich akzeptieren kann. Ich bleibe dennoch dabei: die Fischerprüfung ist nur ein weiteres Mittel unserer Behörden den Bürger zu gängeln und für keine Gegenleistung zur Kasse zu bitten.
Mir ist kein Aufwand zu hoch damit ich angeln kann, aber die Fischerprüfung die ich gemacht habe ist der pure Witz. Angeln hab ich von meinem Vater gelernt.


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich grundsätzlich nie etwas gegen die kriminelle kommerzielle Fischerei auf den Meeren unternommen?
> Die verlausten Penner mit den Hochseetrawlern müsste man alle restlos torpedieren.



Noch nie ein Fischstäbchen gegessen oder mal auf'm Markt einen Backfisch gegönnt?
Die fahren da nicht raus, weil sie es so lustig auf See finden. Die holen nur das, was der Kunde will, und nicht einen Fisch mehr. Also, anstatt Schiffe zu torpedieren, lieber keinen Fisch aus'm Supermarkt oder vom Fischstand mehr kaufen.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Noch nie ein Fischstäbchen gegessen oder mal auf'm Markt einen Backfisch gegönnt?
> Die fahren da nicht raus, weil sie es so lustig auf See finden. Die holen nur das, was der Kunde will, und nicht einen Fisch mehr. Also, anstatt Schiffe zu torpedieren, lieber keinen Fisch aus'm Supermarkt oder vom Fischstand mehr kaufen.



Richtig. Nur noch Zuchtfisch oder selbstgefangenen, keinen aus der Fischfangindustrie. Halte ich auch seit Jahren so.


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist wenigstens eine Begründung jetzt die ich akzeptieren kann. Ich bleibe dennoch dabei: die Fischerprüfung ist nur ein weiteres Mittel unserer Behörden den Bürger zu gängeln und für keine Gegenleistung zur Kasse zu bitten.
> Mir ist kein Aufwand zu hoch damit ich angeln kann, aber die Fischerprüfung die ich gemacht habe ist der pure Witz. Angeln hab ich von meinem Vater gelernt.



Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten, daß die Prüfung und die Vorbereitung darauf viel besser sein müßte. Ich bin nur dagegen, daß wirklich JEDER sich eine Tageskarte holen und loslegen kann.
Und als Angler trägt man nunmal Verantwortung für die Kreatur, und nicht jeder hat das Glück, das durch seinen Vater vermittelt zu bekommen.
Und Gegenleistungen von den Behörden erwarte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Zahlen und Strahlen!:m


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Ich bin nur dagegen, daß wirklich JEDER sich eine Tageskarte holen und loslegen kann.



Wieso? "Gehört" die Natur nicht jedem? Hat nicht jeder das gleiche Recht sich darin aufzuhalten und sie zu nutzen?
Du sprichst von einer "Hürde" und sagst selbst dass die Prüfung inhaltlich fragwürdig ist. Nun die Hürde besteht also im Wesentlichen im monetären Aufwand den nicht jeder bringen kann oder mag.
Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung. Wegen mir können die auch 1000 Euro verlangen für den Fischereischein, dann werden es noch weniger Angler=mehr Fisch für mich? Der Rest kann sich irgendwo vor den Fernseher hocken.
Ne. Find ich nicht gut. 
Der Mensch darf nicht ausgesperrt werden von der Natur.
Die Franzosen machen das seit der Revolution genau richtig. Da darf jeder einen Schein holen und loslegen, die grossen Gewässer sind alle staatlich, jeder kann da angeln. Jeder! Und ich kann keine negativen Folgen sehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich fische am liebsten selber in Frankreich.
Und weisst was das beste ist? Dadurch dass alle fischen können machen es auch alle. Und haben somit Zugang zu dem Hobby und zur Natur und zum Fischfang. Peta hat da keinerlei Auftritt, nicht den geringsten! Auch der lebende Köfi, der Setzkescher, alles kein Problem (mag man davon halten was man will). Dort passieren so blöde Aktionen nicht...


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das mit der PETA ist doch immer das Gleiche... Da wird einer von uns angezeigt, es funktioniert nicht dann ist es ruhig.
Dann ist denen mal wieder langweilig, finden kein neues Streitthema und suchen sich wieder bei uns Anglern was...

Bin mal gespannt wann die merken das sie sich mit jeder gescheiterten Aktion lächerlich machen...


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wieso? "Gehört" die Natur nicht jedem? Hat nicht jeder das gleiche Recht sich darin aufzuhalten und sie zu nutzen?
> Du sprichst von einer "Hürde" und sagst selbst dass die Prüfung inhaltlich fragwürdig ist. Nun die Hürde besteht also im Wesentlichen im monetären Aufwand den nicht jeder bringen kann oder mag.
> Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung. Wegen mir können die auch 1000 Euro verlangen für den Fischereischein, dann werden es noch weniger Angler=mehr Fisch für mich? Der Rest kann sich irgendwo vor den Fernseher hocken.
> Ne. Find ich nicht gut.
> Der Mensch darf nicht ausgesperrt werden von der Natur.



Natürlich darf jeder in die Natur. Aber wo sollte das enden, wenn jeder einfach losangelt? Hier geht's nicht um Geld, sondern, daß derjenige nachweist, daß es ihm wirklich ernst ist, und daß er bereit ist, Verantwortung zu übernehmen.
Sonst geh' ich auch gleich in den Wald und schieß' mir mein Essen und schlag' noch einen Baum zum Heizen.
Der Punkt ist doch, daß ich eine gewisse "Reife" an den Tag legen muß, wenn ich mit Tieren umgehe und diese u.U. auch töte. Das ist ja was anderes als radfahren...


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Natürlich darf jeder in die Natur. Aber wo sollte das enden, wenn jeder einfach losangelt? Hier geht's nicht um Geld, sondern, daß derjenige nachweist, daß es ihm wirklich ernst ist, und daß er bereit ist, Verantwortung zu übernehmen.
> Sonst geh' ich auch gleich in den Wald und schieß' mir mein Essen und schlag' noch einen Baum zum Heizen.
> Der Punkt ist doch, daß man eine gewisse "Reife" an den Tag legen muß, wenn ich mit Tieren umgehe und diese u.U. auch töte. Das ist ja was anderes als radfahren...



Soweit waren wir schon. Dafür sind dann Gesetze da an die sich jeder zu halten hat. Die beinhalten im Wesentlichen Schonzeiten und Masse, erlaubte Angelvarianten, waidgerechten Umgang und Schonbezirke.
Die Prüfung ist nicht geeignet. Starke Kontrollen und Strafen dagegen schon. In Frankreich lässt du dich genau einmal erwischen von der Gendarmerie, beim zweiten Mal wirds sehr bitter. Das fördert den Charakter und die Einsicht


----------



## esox_105 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Bin mal gespannt wann die merken das sie sich mit jeder gescheiterten Aktion lächerlich machen...


 

... und ich bin mal gespannt, wann endlich die Spender mal merken, daß ihre Spenden nichts anderes sind als Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen ...

... die ganze gespendete Kohle geht do sowieso nur für Anwaltskosten drauf ...


----------



## taxel (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wieso? "Gehört" die Natur nicht jedem? Hat nicht jeder das gleiche Recht sich darin aufzuhalten und sie zu nutzen?
> Du sprichst von einer "Hürde" und sagst selbst dass die Prüfung inhaltlich fragwürdig ist. Nun die Hürde besteht also im Wesentlichen im monetären Aufwand den nicht jeder bringen kann oder mag.
> Das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung. Wegen mir können die auch 1000 Euro verlangen für den Fischereischein, dann werden es noch weniger Angler=mehr Fisch für mich? Der Rest kann sich irgendwo vor den Fernseher hocken.
> Ne. Find ich nicht gut.
> ...




|good:

Wo kann ich unterschreiben? Alles was seinen Zweck nicht erfüllt, gehört in die Tonne. Das gilt für Hardware genauso, wie für unsinnige Vorschriften.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Soweit waren wir schon. Dafür sind dann Gesetze da an die sich jeder zu halten hat. Die beinhalten im Wesentlichen Schonzeiten und Masse, erlaubte Angelvarianten, waidgerechten Umgang und Schonbezirke.
> Die Prüfung ist nicht geeignet. Starke Kontrollen und Strafen dagegen schon. In Frankreich lässt du dich genau einmal erwischen von der Gendarmerie, beim zweiten Mal wirds sehr bitter. Das fördert den Charakter und die Einsicht



Da gebe ich Dir recht! Wenn es hier so laufen würde, super! Aber leider kontrolliert das hier kein Schwein. Ich angel jetzt seit über 25 Jahren(mit Unterbrechungen) und mußte noch kein einziges Mal meine Montage oder gefangene Fische vorzeigen...


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht! Wenn es hier so laufen würde, super! Aber leider kontrolliert das hier kein Schwein. Ich angel jetzt seit über 25 Jahren(mit Unterbrechungen) und mußte noch kein einziges Mal meine Montage oder gefangene Fische vorzeigen...



eben. Und genau das (Kontrollen) wird in Frankreich von dem Geld für den Schein finanziert. Und Besatz. Bei uns kannst du den Schein eh grad in die Tonne treten. Gibts ja kaum staatliche Gewässer (ausser Küste und einiges wenige andere). Bei uns ists reine Abzocke.
Genau das falsche wird gemacht. Es werden Hürden aufgebaut damit wenige Leute nur angeln. Alles gehört Vereinen die niemanden aufnehmen, Fischereischein machen ist ein Riesenakt. Die Mehrheit hat nie gefischt und steht dem "Angler" skeptisch gegenüber. Die Peta findet viel Beifall.
Genau der falsche Weg also. Wo alle angeln haben die keinen Stich. Deswegen mögen die auch keine Forellenteiche. Weil dadurch immer mehr Leute Zugang bekommen. Na bimmelts?


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Auch der lebende Köfi, der Setzkescher, alles kein Problem (mag man davon halten was man will).



Naja, ich denke, der lebende Köfi ist zu Recht verboten. Es wird wohl kein Angler abstreiten, daß man einen Fisch kaum schlimmer stressen kann, von möglichen Schmerzen über einen langen Zeitraum mal ganz abgesehen... Da bin ich schon froh, wenn den Anglern jemand auf die Finger schaut, die sind immer so uneinsichtig...|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Vergiss das mit dem Köfi einfach


----------



## slowhand (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Gut... Sonst driften wir hier ganz ab.

Bin jetzt erstmal raus, morgen schau ich wieder rein. Bis denne!


----------



## noworkteam (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wenn mir ein PETA-Mitglied in schöner Erinnerung bleibt,

dann ist es dieses hier


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## anguilla 320 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Das mit der PETA ist doch immer das Gleiche... Da wird einer von uns angezeigt, es funktioniert nicht dann ist es ruhig.
> Dann ist denen mal wieder langweilig, finden kein neues Streitthema und suchen sich wieder bei uns Anglern was...
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann die merken das sie sich mit jeder gescheiterten Aktion lächerlich machen...



Das meinte ich auch vorhin sie brauchen die Öffentlichkeit
und wer, wäre der beste Gegner der auch reagiert die
Angler warum reagieren wir nicht einmal zuerst und 
geschlossen und pinkeln ihnen zuerst ans Bein *genau
weil wir uneinst sind und das ist ihr Vorteil.

Anguilla#c
*


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein PETA-Mitglied in schöner Erinnerung bleibt,
> 
> dann ist es dieses hier
> 
> ...



Kenne ich auch einen Hier 

Zur Info Würg äh Dirk Bach...der seinerzeit unschuldige Tiere verschiedener Gattungen auf eine Horde beknackter kippte und aktives Peta "Aushängeschild" ist

Siehe Dschungelcamp:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Selbst Lisa Fitz (eine Kabbaretistin, sollte man eigentlich denken, dass die denken können sollte - war wohl nix) hat sich von denen einspannen lassen.

Ich würde ja gerne mal mitkriegen, mit welchen "Argumenten" sie die Promis ködern...

Hauptsache die Geschichte hier mit den Forellenanlagen geht wieder in die Hose (zumal die das ja in jedem Einzelfall auch beweisen müssen....)...


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin,

Müssen sie eben nicht..... genausowenig wie Kosten für sie entstehen (oder musstest jemals jemand Anzeigegebühren bei der Polizei bezahlen???)

Die Polizei muss jetzt ermitteln, die Staatsanwaltschaft wird eingespannt.... knapp 50 Verfahren eröffnet (oder auch nicht...) und was kostet das alles...... unsere Steuern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hat kfp natürlich recht.
Nur vor Gericht muss mans im Einzelfall beweisen - und soweit wirds wohl wieder mal nicht kommen wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft das wieder mal mangels Grundlage einstellt....


----------



## Ascanius (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Also ich finde richtig was Peta mit den Forellenteichen macht!! 

Ein Sarkasmusdetektor?? Nein was ist das ?? ^^



Obwohl ich muss echt sagen das mir die forellen schon oft leid getan haben bei so manchen, meist von ursprünglich weiter östlich wohnenden mitangeln. Wenn ein fisch herausgehoben wird und plötzlich im baum hängt finde ich das schon heftig aber wie immer so naturschützer drauf sind muss man wieder mit kanonen spatzen jagen. Sehe da den sinn absolut nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten, daß die Prüfung und die Vorbereitung darauf viel besser sein müßte. Ich bin nur dagegen, daß wirklich JEDER sich eine Tageskarte holen und loslegen kann.
> Und als Angler trägt man nunmal Verantwortung für die Kreatur, und nicht jeder hat das Glück, das durch seinen Vater vermittelt zu bekommen.
> Und Gegenleistungen von den Behörden erwarte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Zahlen und Strahlen!:m


 
Ganz genau diese Einstellung ist der Keim dessen, was wir heute an unsinnigen Gesetzen bezgl. des Angelns haben. Das mit dem Köfi hab ich mal bewusst außen vor gelassen, sonst gehts hier wieder ab wie Schmitz Katz. Gehört aber dazu.

Früher, heißt bis vor rund 30 Jahren, konnte sich jeder einen Jahres-/Fünfjahresfischereischein einfach bei der Gemeinde kaufen. Niemand hat sich über Köfis, Setzkescher, Wettfischen oder das Zurücksetzen von Fischen auch nur einen Gedanken gemacht. Das heißt, wer etwas nicht tun wollte, weil es ihm zu unangenehm war, der hats gelassen und gut war´s.
Dann aber ist genau das oben beschriebene Gedankengut verstärkt in Mode gekommen. Irgendjemand meinte plötzlich, Abngeln ohne Prüfung ist nicht richtig. Es wurden zwei, drei und mehr und plötzlich musste man eine Prüfung ablegen. Eine Prüfung, deren Inhalt so kreuzelend an der Realität vorbeigeht wie nur was. Aber egal, hauptsache die " Sachkunde " war nachgewiesen. Dann meinte einer, das Fischen mit lebendem Köfi ( Nu kommt er doch ins Spiel ) sei abscheulich. Wieder wurde Stimmung gemacht, eine Lobby gegen den lebenden Köfi aufgebaut, und schon war er verschwunden. Dumm für uns, das sich unser ( damals ) einziger Verband zu einem großen Teil aus eben solchen Keimträgern zusammensetzte. So ging es zwar langsam, aber unaufhörlich in die heutige Richtung. Und das Ende haben wir noch nicht gesehen. 
In so fern finde ich das neuerlich Bestreben der PETA gar nicht lustig, sondern in höchstem Maße beunruhigend. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Und genau wie damals, gibt es auch heute wieder Angler, die sagen: " Im Prinzip ist das ja richtig ". 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben, dass ein Fisch als das angesehen wird, was er ist. Nämlich ein Fisch. Kein Flüchtling, kein Hund, überhaupt kein Säugetier. 
Dabei wäre es so einfach. Unsere Nachbarn machen es uns seit langem vor.
Angelschein einfach kaufen. Einige wesentliche Gesetze oder Verordnungen wie waidgerechte Versorgung, Mindestmaße, etc. Von mir aus kann der Fünfjahresschein auch 100.-€ kosten. Wir geben mehr Geld für unsinnigere Sachen aus. Jeder von uns . Das Geld dann in den Aufbau eines funktionierenden und flächendeckenden Kontrollmechanismus investiert, und Zuwiederhandlungen drakonisch bestraft. Fertig. 
Aber Nein, nicht in Deutschland. Es ist wie in der Politik, wo sich jedes Jahr hunderte neue Gesetze aus den Haaren ziehen um Ihre Daseinsberechtigung nachzuweisen, aber nicht einer sich mal daranmacht, ein paar total hinfällige Gesetze zu revidieren. 

Leise Hoffnung kann man sich noch auf die EU machen, wenn da mal ( wann ) die Angelfischerei behandelt wird. Ich hoffe inständig, Deutschland kann sich dann dort genauso wenig durchsetzen wie in vielen anderen Bereichen. 

Fakt: Man kann über die Peta lachen, nicht aber über die allgemeine Tendenz

Ralf


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin,

"Nur vor Gericht muss mans im Einzelfall beweisen "

Nur ist das leider nicht die Aufgabe der Peta, sondern die der Staatsanwaltschaft.... -> Kosten, wichtigere Prozesse bleiben liegen....

Schön wäre es, wenn solche Verfahren grundsätzlich nur gegen die Zahlung einer Sicherheitsleistung vorab eröffnet werden würden..... die Höhe wird anhand des Vermögens/Spendenaufkomens/Einkommens festgemacht Und im Falle des Einstellens des Verfahrens oder des Freispruchs, wird die Sicherheitsleistung zur Kostendeckung beim Anwalt des Beklagten, der Kosten der Staatskasse etc.pp. verwendet..... *träum* Die Gerichte wären dann vor unsinnigen Nachbarschaftsstreits und solchen bekloppten Peta-Aktionen sicher und könnten sich um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge kümmern.


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin,



> Leise Hoffnung kann man sich noch auf die EU machen, wenn da mal ( wann ) die Angelfischerei behandelt wird. Ich hoffe inständig, Deutschland kann sich dann dort genauso wenig durchsetzen wie in vielen anderen Bereichen.


 
Leider gehts EU-weit in die andere Richtung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Nur ist das leider nicht die Aufgabe der Peta, sondern die der Staatsanwaltschaft


Es soll ja auch Juristen geben, die den gesunden Menschenverstand nicht mit betreten des Büros abgeben müssen - und dann solche Lächerlichkeiten eben einstellen.

Das Verfahren sollte PETA ja schon kennen )


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich sag's in jedem PETA-Thread, den ich bemerke, aber nur _einmal_: *Es ist sinnlose Zeitverschwendung, über PETA zu reden.* Ich habe noch nie jemanden über PETA reden gehört, außer hier, im Anglerboard, ich wusste - als Journalist, der eigentlich seine Augen und Ohren nicht gerade geschlossen hält, noch nicht einmal, was das ist - alles hier im Anglerboard gelernt - toll. Gibt Euch das nicht zu denken?

Ich sag's mal so: Die sind belanglos, die ernähren sich ausschließlich von Euren Bedenken und Befürchtungen, wenn ihr ganz einfach damit aufhört, sind sie in kürzester Zeit _verhungert_!

Thomas, alter Schwabe, diesen Thread hättest Du Dir   s p a r e n   können... :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Dank an Thomas,

ohne dich hätte ich das "Sommerloch" gar nicht bemerkt.

Bescheid und die besten Grüsse "Herr Kollege"

Melde mich die Tage mal.


Stephan :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Was scherts ne deutsche Eiche, wenn sich ne Sau dran schubbert.
Jede Debatte hier ist zuviel für diese Leute - und oft liefern wir dabei noch Angriffspunkte frei Haus.

Also laßt denen ihren gewaltlos gepflückten Salat und geht zur Tagesordnung über!


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Das Verfahren sollte PETA ja schon kennen )


 
Wobei sie auch schon jede Menge gewonnen haben....


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Die PETA Leute habe ich gefressen, keine Ahnung vom Leben aber nix zu tun als das Tier mit dem Menschen gleich zu stellen... Nachher vererbe ich meiner Hausspinne (die muß ich nur im Keller finden, hab da dutzende von den Biestern, sind nicht tod zu kriegen) alles was ich habe... 

Hallo geht es noch #d

Die sind die ersten die gegen Tierversuche demonstrieren, aber auch die ersten die sofort dafür sind wenn es die betrifft. Nur die wenigsten haben genug A***h in der Hose das durchzuhalten, wenn es ernst um einen selbst geht.

Das mit den Forellenseen sehe ich als eine echt bescheidene Aktion, wo sonst soll man die Jugend ans fischen heranführen als nicht an einem Forellensee? Wer es mal ausprobieren will kann da hin um es für sich zu entdecken, aber nein sind doch alles Tierquäler... BULLSHIT³ die Typen sind zum :v


----------



## südlicht (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich... ääääh.... sag besser nix #q


----------



## südlicht (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass die P**a das Rauchverbot in der BRD wieder kippt... 

Mögliche Forderung: Die Leute sollen wieder drinnen rauchen. Passivrauchende Tiere (Vögel, Insekten,etc.) können sich nicht wehren!

:q:q:q


----------



## robi_N (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

PETA - ist das nicht der haufen wo sich immer die ganzen stars und sternchen für ausziehen und naggisch machen wegen anti pelz und so.... find ich toll!!!!

vllt. sehen wir dann bald die heidi nur mit einer forelle bekleidet! bohr voll geiel eh.


----------



## 0209 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

wenn ich bedenk das ein ganzer teil der leute, wie z.b. die person über mir, deutlich älter ist als ich, und dann so einen kindischen mist schreibt, vergeht mir die lust auf das forum schon nach n paar tagen. sachlichkeit keine spur, einfach alles ins lächerliche ziehen und auf die noch viel gemeineren berufsfischer schimpfen.





Zitat von *slowhand* 

 
_Ich find's gut. Was haben irgendwelche Deppen ohne Schein an einem Fischgewässer verloren. Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, oder was?
Ich finde es schon teilweise erschreckend, wie manche Möchte-gern-Angler mit den Teichforellen umgehen. Sachkunde muß einfach belegbar sein, sonst bitte zuhause bleiben.
Wer Langeweile hat soll schnitzen oder Karten spielen, aber nicht ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse auf lebende Tiere losgelassen werden.

Danke schön!_

_#6_


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



0209 schrieb:


> wenn ich bedenk das ein ganzer teil der leute, wie z.b. die person über mir, deutlich älter ist als ich, und dann so einen kindischen mist schreibt, vergeht mir die lust auf das forum schon nach n paar tagen. sachlichkeit keine spur, einfach alles ins lächerliche ziehen und auf die noch viel gemeineren berufsfischer schimpfen



Dir auch'n schönen Abend, und willkommen im Forum!|wavey:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## fkpfkp (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin,

Es bringt nichts, die Peta Leute als Spinner abzustempeln. Das ist das Gleiche, als wenn der Vogel Strauß seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt. 
Die Macher der Peta wissen genau, wen sie wie angehen müssen um erfolgreich ihre Ziele durchzusetzen. Nicht umsonst geben immer mehr Modeketten nach und verbannen Pelz aus ihren Kollektionen, nicht ohne Grund bietet Mercedes seine teuersten Wagen mittlerweile alternativ mit Kunstledersitzen an, gegen den VDSF haben sie einen Prozess gewonnen (Angler sind Mörder, ging glaube sogar in Berufung), McDonalds, Nike, Reebok und wie sie alle heißen..... alle knicken mittlerweile ein.

Fakt ist, dass die Peta die Tierschutzgesetze zur Anwendung bringt.... und da kann es jeden erwischen.

Es mag sein, dass sie weltfremd sind, gerade die Kinder im Forum auf peta2.de sind ein Haufen verzogener Gören, aber mit ihren "Argumenten" treffen sie genau den Nerv der Zeit.... und leider auf immer mehr Unterstützer.



> ich wusste - als Journalist, der eigentlich seine Augen und Ohren nicht gerade geschlossen hält, noch nicht einmal, was das ist


 
Da hat der Journalist aber seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht 

Hier noch ein Zitat von Robert Arlinghaus (dürfte einigen ein Begriff sein):
"
Die Englische Fischereiorganisation (Fisheries Society of the British Isles) z.B. hat kürzlich einen Artikel von Huntingford und Kollegen im Journal of Fish Biology publiziert, wo auf mehreren Seiten haarklein dargelegt wird, wie das Angeln und das catch and release das Wohlbefinden von Fischen schädigt. Die EU hat einen Text vorgelegt, der das Wohlbefinden von Fischen in der Fischzucht thematisiert, und die kommende Verfassung der EU (nennt sich nur nicht so) hat wie die deutsche Verfassung Tierschutz zum Ziel (also gleichgestellt dem Menschen). Ich sage nicht, was die Konsequenz dieser Dinge für das Angeln und das vorsätzliche, freiwillig motivierte C&R sind. Kann sich jeder wohl denken.." ( Quelle: http://www.carp.de/cgi-bin/mb/dcboard.cgi?az=show_thread&forum=DCForumID9&om=944&omm=143&viewmode=threaded )

Wer jetzt denkt: Die Karpfenangler mit ihrem C&R gehören auch verklagt..... vor ein paar Jahren waren es die Raubfischangler mit dem lebenden Köderfisch, dann die Wettfischer..... (damals noch nicht von der Peta initiiert, aber das Schema ist das Gleiche), heute die Forellenpuffbetreiber und morgen der Stipper, der ans Wasser fährt um seine Bratplötzen zu fangen.

Peta&Co sind weiter als die Anglerschaft..... sie zerfleischen sich nicht gegenseitig, sondern gehen gemeinsam zu Werke.... auch wenn es unter den Tierrechtsfanatikern genauso unterschiedliche Ansichten und Reibereien gibt.

Leute, wacht endlich auf... das Fußvolk sind arme Irre, die Leitung ist intelligent, konsequent und rücksichtslos.


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

ich find PETA klasse....besonders die anti pelz demos....


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

...ohne pelz|kopfkrat....mit viel nackter haut....der durchaus schøn anzusehenen teilnehmerin.....:m:q:q:q:q....|bigeyes


----------



## fkpfkp (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin,



> Die Peta hat mit Tierschutz nichts am HUT.
> Es geht um "Tierrechte".


 
Habe ich Tierschutz geschrieben? Wenn ja, dann nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. Den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied Tierschützer <=> Tierrechtler kenne und beachte ich.



> Leute, wacht endlich auf... das Fußvolk sind arme Irre, die *Leitung ist intelligent, konsequent und rücksichtslos.*


 
Mir ging es eher darum, das fettgedruckte herauszustellen.



> .....:m:q:q:q:q....|bigeyes


 
Genau das zeigt, dass das Phänomen Peta immer noch nicht in den Köpfen angekommen ist..... DA GIBTS NICHT VIEL ZU LACHEN.


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

dann erklære mir nicht ganz dummen dænen mal den unterschied zwischen dummen provokanten aktionen und sinnvollen nuetzlichen aktionen....letztlich dreht sich unser "noch" schøner planet weiter und fragt nicht nach ursache und wirkung....und was ist heute teuer und preiswert....ich kann die welt nicht verbessern, aber zu einem winzigen teil verændern...und wem der spass dabei vergeht, hat schon verloren...sachlichkeit und unsachlichkeit unterscheiden sich im blickwinkel des betrachtes und sind nicht relevant...fragen und antworten sind ebenso relativ...liegt wohl in unserer natur der herrschenden rasse....aber ob wir es wirklich sind wird sich noch herausstellen muessen...gestern ...heute...und...morgen...


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

meine meinung:

wie schon oben erwähnt 





> sie zerfleischen sich nicht gegenseitig, sondern gehen gemeinsam zu Werke....


 
sind die von der peta nicht dumm: sie treten ein (relativ) belangloses thema los und sehen dann mit vergnügen, was passiert: wir hauen uns hier gegenseitig die köppe ein und liefern ganau damit die grundlagen für weitere aktionen...#d

mit diesen diskussionen gießt das AB immer wieder öl in das peta feuer und hält so die flamme aufrecht, bzw. läßt sie hochsteigen...

ich denke die AB mitglieder sind waidgerechte angler und naturliebhaber - wir kümmern uns um nachhaltigkeit und arterhaltung...|wavey:

und wenn man negativ beispiele (z.b. an forellenseen) antrifft, vielleicht einfach mal das thema ansprechen...

fazit: zusammen sind wir stark (nicht nur gegen teilweise dumme äußerungen der peta, sondern auch um waidgerechtes verhalten gegenüber der fischwaid zu propagieren!!!)

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



kfp schrieb:


> Peta&Co sind weiter als die Anglerschaft..... (...)
> Leute, wacht endlich auf... das Fußvolk sind arme Irre, die Leitung ist intelligent, konsequent und rücksichtslos.



Wenn ich lange genug in den dunklen Wald starre, und dann auch noch bestimmte Erwartungen hege, dann fange ich auch an, Gespenster zu sehen. 

Bei der Gesamtentwicklung müssen wir sicherlich aufpassen, dass nichts anbrennt, dass nicht Sinn und Unsinn vermischt werden. Das hat aber nichts mit PETA zu tun. Du kannst sagen, was Du willst, vor denen _kann_ ich mich nicht fürchten, beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, alter Schwabe, diesen Thread hättest Du Dir s p a r e n können...


Vielleicht - Aber ich finds wichtig, auch und gerade über solche Leute zu informieren.

Und siehs auch mal andersrum:
Wer nach PETA googelt, wird auch zwangsläufig über die vielen kritischen Beiträge zu der Spendensammelorganisation hier im Board stoßen.

So schafft man wenigstens ein kleines Gegenstück an Vernunft zu deren Hetzpropaganda...



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst sagen, was Du willst, vor denen kann ich mich nicht fürchten, beim besten Willen nicht!


Stimmt )


----------



## MrTom (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



andre23 schrieb:


> ich find PETA klasse....besonders die anti pelz demos....


Wenn unrasierte Frauen nackt über die Strasse laufen und gegen Pelz demonstrieren ist das für mich ein Widerspruch an sich.
mfg Thomas


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wenn unrasierte Frauen nackt über die Strasse laufen und gegen Pelz demonstrieren ist das für mich ein Widerspruch an sich.
> mfg Thomas



rofl 



> Und siehs auch mal andersrum:
> Wer nach PETA googelt, wird auch zwangsläufig über die vielen kritischen Beiträge zu der Spendensammelorganisation hier im Board stoßen.
> 
> So schafft man wenigstens ein kleines Gegenstück an Vernunft zu deren Hetzpropaganda..



Gut gedacht und gehandelt, drum schreib ich auch immer was dazu und zwar sachlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> und zwar sachlich.


ich versuch das auch immer - wenns auch zugegeben seeeeeeehr schwer fällt, da nicht gleich den Holzhammer rauszuholen....
)))


----------



## hotte50 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich versuch das auch immer - wenns auch zugegeben seeeeeeehr schwer fällt, da nicht gleich den Holzhammer rauszuholen....
> )))




wieso.....|kopfkrat

bist Du etwa geneigt, dir selbst eine Verwarnung oder eines deiner Vorhängeschlösser anzudrohen...???? .


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Mr.TOM ist der KILLA!!!!! Der Junge gefällt mir, er hat die Lage voll erfasst, im Gegensatz zu manch intelligenzfreien Wassköpfen, die "für eine bessere Welt kämpfen"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



			
				hotte50 schrieb:
			
		

> bist Du etwa geneigt, dir selbst eine Verwarnung oder eines deiner Vorhängeschlösser anzudrohen...????


Ist bei dem Thema immer ganz kurz davor, ich muss da sehr häufig meine Postings umschreiben, bevor ich mich traue sie auch zu veröffentlichen)


----------



## hotte50 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Thomas9904

und wie hast Du das jetzt geschafft, meine Äußerung als Zitat von Wasserpatscher darzustellen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

uuuuups ))
Da sieht man dass man sich nicht so aufregen sollte, da macht man nur Fehler....


----------



## Ollek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Diese Seite kennen sicherlich viele, aber es ist immer wieder wichtig sie in eine Petadiskussion einzubauen damit auch den letzten Zweiflern klar ist um was es bei dieser Organisation wirklich geht. |supergri

Bitte hier Klicken

Also wenn ihr mal den Löffel abgebt tut euch keinen Zwang an euer letztes Hemd quasi denen zu geben.
Leute ist das eine  Aasgeiersekte...:v



peta schrieb:


> Sie können PETA in Ihrem Testament zum Begünstigten eines bestimmten Geldbetrages, eines Wertgegenstandes (wie z.B. einer Immobilie) oder eines prozentualen Anteils Ihres Grundbesitzes oder Reinnachlasses, also dessen, was nach Abzug aller Legate und Kosten übrig bleibt, machen.


----------



## bennie (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Oder wenn ihr PETA nicht euer Geld nach eurem Tod vermachen wollt, könnt ihr mich in eurem Testament berücksichtigen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> und wie hast Du das jetzt geschafft, meine Äußerung als Zitat von Wasserpatscher darzustellen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



He, die sind beide von mir, da habe ich voll das Uhrheberecht drauf - oder welches Zitat meinst Du?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und siehs auch mal andersrum:
> Wer nach PETA googelt, wird auch zwangsläufig über die vielen kritischen Beiträge zu der Spendensammelorganisation hier im Board stoßen.
> 
> So schafft man wenigstens ein kleines Gegenstück an Vernunft zu deren Hetzpropaganda...


Aber hallo!!!, und holla die Peitsche!  #6#6#6

|good:

Denn: AB ist allgemein so ziemlich auf Platz 1 bei google , das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Also haut mal voll Kanne noch ganz viele PETA und PETA Crosslinks hier rein, dann überdecken wir sozusagen die PETA und dann muss das künstliche Dummgeschwätz sich zwangsläufig hiermit treffen und auseinandersetzen.

PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA PETA 

Hier gibts die richtigen Fakten! :m

*
Angeln ist Leben und Naturschutz! 

Angler sind aktive Naturschützer, keine Sesselpuper, Möchtegerne und Bürokraten!

Außerdem sind sie draußen und passen auf. Wer tut das denn noch?*


Und noch eine gute Nachricht, die Technik hilft: :vik: :vik: :vik:

Der *PETA-Flop* ist auf dem Vormarsch, schon jetzt bei tecchannel und tomshardware zu finden.
Wenn jeder bald viele *PETA-Flops*  in seinem Rechner hat, dann flopt das so richtig mit der PETA.


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann meinte einer, das Fischen mit lebendem Köfi ( Nu kommt er doch ins Spiel ) sei abscheulich. Wieder wurde Stimmung gemacht, eine Lobby gegen den lebenden Köfi aufgebaut, und schon war er verschwunden.
> Ralf



Zum Glück...
Aber wem der eigene Fang wichtiger ist als das Leid eines kleinen Fisches, der hat für so etwas natürlich kein Verständnis. 
Und dann auch noch wundern, wenn Nicht-Angler sich aufregen. |kopfkrat#d


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



robi_N schrieb:


> PETA - ist das nicht der haufen wo sich immer die ganzen stars und sternchen für ausziehen und naggisch machen wegen anti pelz und so.... find ich toll!!!!
> 
> vllt. sehen wir dann bald die heidi nur mit einer forelle bekleidet! bohr voll geiel eh.



Sehr gut! |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Aber wem der eigene Fang wichtiger ist als das Leid eines kleinen Fisches,


Leider ist aber "Leid" eine absolut menschliche Defintion, die sich wohl kaum auf niedere (Wirbel)Tiere wie Fische anwenden lässt, da dies voraussetzt, dass eine Kreatur sich selbst bewusst ist.

Darüber gibt es selbst bei "hochentwickelten Wirbeltieren" wie Menschenaffen (ist natürlich auch nur aus menschlicher Sicht  als "hochentwickelt" zu betrachten) unter Wissenschaftlern  heftige Diskussionen, in wie weit die dazu in der Lage sind.

Welche Kreatur aber nicht in der Lage ist, sich selbst als Individuum wahrzunehmen, kann auch keine "individuellen" Beeinträchtigungen wie "Leid"  wahrnehmen oder verarbeiten.

Diese Sichtweise, dass solche Tiere vermenschlicht gesehen werden, führt zwar dazu, dass die spendensammelnden Schützerorganisationen - oder solche in meinen Augen obskuren Verinigungen wie PETA - wunderbar Spenden mit der "Mitleidstour" (Mitleid ist auch eine sehr menschliche Eigenschaft) eintreiben können.

Gleichzeitig konterkariert es aber auch einen vernünftigen Naturschutz, dem in meinen Augen immer die Prämisse:
Die Natur für, nicht vor den Menschen schützen
voranstehen solllte.

Man kann weder für die Natur, für Pflanzen oder Tiere "menschliche" Maßstäbe ansetzen (wollen).


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider ist aber "Leid" eine absolut menschliche Defintion, die sich wohl kaum auf niedere (Wirbel)Tiere wie Fische anwenden lässt, da dies voraussetzt, dass eine Kreatur sich selbst bewusst ist.
> 
> Darüber gibt es selbst bei "hochentwickelten Wirbeltieren" wie Menschenaffen (ist natürlich auch nur aus menschlicher Sicht  als "hochentwickelt" zu betrachten) unter Wissenschaftlern  heftige Diskussionen, in wie weit die dazu in der Lage sind.
> 
> ...



Aha, danke! Dann kann ich ja die Abhakmatte wieder abschaffen und die Karpfen in den Sand legen. Und meine Zander ziehe ich auch die Steinschüttung hoch und lasse sie dann liegen. Leiden kennen die ja nicht...
Es grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit, einem Lebewesen so etwas in der Art wie Leidensfähigkeit abzusprechen, nur um sein eigenes Gewissen rein zu halten. Aber Du hast recht, es ist so schön einfach: Ich kann dank Deiner Infos jetzt mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, wieder Industriefisch essen, das billige Fleisch aus der Massentierhaltung kaufen und wenn unser Hund nervt, gibt's erstmal ordentlich mit dem Knüppel. Und das alles lächelnd, da ich selbst(als toller Mensch) vielleicht noch am meisten dabei leide...
Das ist mir hier zu stumpf und einseitig. Hauptsache die Interessen der Angler sind gesichert, und wehe, jemand wagt es, einen Angler dazu zu bringen, mal 5cm über den Sportfischer-Tellerrand hinauszudenken.
Ich bin selber Angler, schon lange. Aber ich bin auch bereit, mich selbst und meine Angelkollegen auch kritisch zu betrachten. Ich weiß, daß Vieles, was wir tun(übrigens nur aus Spaß), der Natur und den Tieren schadet. Aber dazu stehe ich, und versuche nicht, diese Tatsachen auf lächerliche Weise schön zu reden oder noch ins Gegenteil zu verkehren.

Und jetzt: Schlagt mich! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> A
> Ich bin selber Angler, schon lange. Aber ich bin auch bereit, mich selbst und meine Angelkollegen auch kritisch zu betrachten.


Dann betrachte doch als erstes mal *Dich* selber kritisch?

Was angelst Du, und wie, und was fängst Du?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Zum Glück...
> Aber wem der eigene Fang wichtiger ist als das Leid eines kleinen Fisches, der hat für so etwas natürlich kein Verständnis.
> Und dann auch noch wundern, wenn Nicht-Angler sich aufregen. |kopfkrat#d


 
Du hast es nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht. 

Mit genau dieser Deiner Argumentation kann und wird gegen das Angeln allgemein vorgegangen. Es gibt de Fakto keinen Unterschied, ob man einen durch die Lippe geköderten Köfi an der Angel hat, oder einen Fisch, der den Köder samt Haken gefressen hat und den man dann auch noch an seinen Eingeweiden aus dem Wasser zieht. 
Es ist genau, wie Thomas im Vorposting geschrieben hat. Da wird der Köfi vermenschlicht. 
Nicht, dass ich Dich belächle oder als " Weichei " darstellen will.
Wenn Du das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi für Dich als nicht vertretbar wertest, ist das absolut ok. 
Die Krux ist, das jeder der meint " höhere " Moralvorstellungen zu haben, dies unbedingt auf die Allgemeinheit umgesetzt wissen will. 

Und, ist es " humaner " einen kleinen Fisch zu töten, nur um einen größeren Fang zu ermöglichen ?

Ralf

PS. Das ist eine rein theoretische Diskussion. Der Köfi ist verboten und wird es wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## Ollek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Aha, danke! Dann kann ich ja die Abhakmatte wieder abschaffen und die Karpfen in den Sand legen. Und meine Zander ziehe ich auch die Steinschüttung hoch und lasse sie dann liegen. Leiden kennen die ja nicht...
> Es grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit, einem Lebewesen so etwas in der Art wie Leidensfähigkeit abzusprechen, aa



@ Slowhand dann kauf Dir bitte auch Haken aus Watte...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



			
				slowhand schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt: Schlagt mich! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Nönö, ich habs da mehr mit Argumenten....



> Und meine Zander ziehe ich auch die Steinschüttung hoch und lasse sie dann liegen. Leiden kennen die ja nicht...


Objektiv richtig, dem Zander dürfte das kein "Leid" verursachen.
Einem Menschen schon: 
Sowohl dem der dabei zuschaut, wie hoffentlich auch dem, der so handelt.



> Es grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit, einem Lebewesen so etwas in der Art wie Leidensfähigkeit abzusprechen


Klopp Dich deswegen nicht mit mir, sondern mit den Wissenschaftlern.

Da gibts jetzt übrigens auch welche, die in eine andere Richtung noch weiter gehen (die Vegetarier/Veganer werden verzweifeln):
Die postulieren nämlich auch Pflanzen eine "aktive Reaktionsfähigkeit" auf äußere Reize/Umweltbedingungen und wollen sie auf die gleiche "Stufe stellen" wie niedere Wirbeltiere.



> Ich kann dank Deiner Infos jetzt mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, wieder Industriefisch essen, das billige Fleisch aus der Massentierhaltung kaufen und wenn unser Hund nervt, gibt's erstmal ordentlich mit dem Knüppel.


Stimmt, das sind Informationen. Diese alleine entheben aber einen Menschen eben nicht von seinen moralisch/ethischen Wurzeln - genau das ist der Unterschied zu anderen Lebensformen auf unserem Planeten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Aha, danke! Dann kann ich ja die Abhakmatte wieder abschaffen und die Karpfen in den Sand legen. Und meine Zander ziehe ich auch die Steinschüttung hoch und lasse sie dann liegen. Leiden kennen die ja nicht...
> Es grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit, einem Lebewesen so etwas in der Art wie Leidensfähigkeit abzusprechen, nur um sein eigenes Gewissen rein zu halten. Aber Du hast recht, es ist so schön einfach: Ich kann dank Deiner Infos jetzt mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, wieder Industriefisch essen, das billige Fleisch aus der Massentierhaltung kaufen und wenn unser Hund nervt, gibt's erstmal ordentlich mit dem Knüppel. Und das alles lächelnd, da ich selbst(als toller Mensch) vielleicht noch am meisten dabei leide...
> Das ist mir hier zu stumpf und einseitig. Hauptsache die Interessen der Angler sind gesichert, und wehe, jemand wagt es, einen Angler dazu zu bringen, mal 5cm über den Sportfischer-Tellerrand hinauszudenken.
> Ich bin selber Angler, schon lange. Aber ich bin auch bereit, mich selbst und meine Angelkollegen auch kritisch zu betrachten. Ich weiß, daß Vieles, was wir tun(übrigens nur aus Spaß), der Natur und den Tieren schadet. Aber dazu stehe ich, und versuche nicht, diese Tatsachen auf lächerliche Weise schön zu reden oder noch ins Gegenteil zu verkehren.
> ...


 
Nun, es fällt mir schwer, hierauf nicht polemisch zu antworten. Ich fürchte aber auch, argumentativ ist da nix zu machen. 
Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, ob ein anderes Hobby nicht wesentlich besser mit Deinen Moralvorstellungen zu vereinbaren ist. 

Ralf


----------



## duck_68 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, ob ein anderes Hobby nicht wesentlich besser mit Deinen Moralvorstellungen zu vereinbaren ist.
> 
> Ralf



Federballspielen z.B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Federballspielen


Da leiden aber entweder die Hühner (sofern aus echten Feder gemachter Ball) oder das Klima (sofern aus Kunststoff = Erdölprodukte).

Dürfte also auch ausfallen...


----------



## Ollek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da leiden aber entweder die Hühner (sofern aus echten Feder gemachter Ball) oder das Klima (sofern aus Kunststoff = Erdölprodukte).
> 
> Dürfte also auch ausfallen...



:q Nicht zu vergessen die Bespannung der hochwertigen Schläger aus Naturdärmen .


----------



## fkpfkp (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Thomas

Auch wenn es dir wahrscheinlich nicht in den Kram passt.... die Fähigkeit des Leidens von Fischen ist gerichtlich anerkannt. Lediglich das Schmerzempfinden wird kein Staatsanwalt, der sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, ins Feld führen. Da würde er den Prozess nämlich verlieren (müssen), da im Zweifel für den Angeklagten..... 

Die Frage inwieweit ein Fisch beim Angeln länger leidet wird immer eine Fallentscheidung vor Gericht sein.

Siehe dazu auch: http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzlbestimmungen/ausderrechtsprechung/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Gericht und Wissenschaft sind aber zwei Paar Stiefel - was gerichtlich wahr ist, muss wissenschaftlich noch lange nicht wahr sein - und umgekehrt...
))


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann betrachte doch als erstes mal *Dich* selber kritisch?
> 
> Was angelst Du, und wie, und was fängst Du?



Mach' ich doch! Daher mein Konflikt: Ich angel seit ich 7 oder 8 Jahre alt bin, aber ein Denkprozeß in Rchtg. Tierquälerei usw. setzt meistens erst viel später ein. Das ist mein Problem, ich liebe das Angeln, weiß aber auch, daß es moralisch/ethisch nicht einwandfrei ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen, daß so zu akzeptieren und mich den Fischen gegenüber so fair wie halt möglich zu verhalten.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht.
> 
> Mit genau dieser Deiner Argumentation kann und wird gegen das Angeln allgemein vorgegangen. Es gibt de Fakto keinen Unterschied, ob man einen durch die Lippe geköderten Köfi an der Angel hat, oder einen Fisch, der den Köder samt Haken gefressen hat und den man dann auch noch an seinen Eingeweiden aus dem Wasser zieht.
> Es ist genau, wie Thomas im Vorposting geschrieben hat. Da wird der Köfi vermenschlicht.
> ...



Ich denke schon, daß es da einen Unterschied gibt: Der gehakte Fisch ist nach wenigen Sekunden aus dem Wasser und hat's hinter sich. Der Köderfisch hängt sehr viel länger am Haken. Außerdem will man ja nicht, daß ein Fisch tief schluckt, den LeKöfi macht man aber vorsätzlich an den Haken.



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Slowhand dann kauf Dir bitte auch Haken aus Watte...#d



Wie gesagt, ich stehe zu meinem Hobby, und mit Wattehaken kann ich es nicht ausüben. Aber was an Schmerzen für den Fisch vermeidbar ist, sollte man auch vermeiden...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nönö, ich habs da mehr mit Argumenten....
> 
> 
> Objektiv richtig, dem Zander dürfte das kein "Leid" verursachen.
> ...



Eben, und ich angel nach meinen moralischen Vorstellungen, deshalb würde ich nie einen Fisch die Schüttung hinaufziehen.
Und übrigens auch keine Pflanze ohne jeden Grund umtreten. Aber ob die Möhre "leidet"? Ich weiß nicht, die schäl' ich trotzdem, aber ich werde sie ab jetzt mit einem Schlag betäuben...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun, es fällt mir schwer, hierauf nicht polemisch zu antworten. Ich fürchte aber auch, argumentativ ist da nix zu machen.
> Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, ob ein anderes Hobby nicht wesentlich besser mit Deinen Moralvorstellungen zu vereinbaren ist.
> 
> Ralf



Vielleicht, aber ich mag das Angeln. 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Federballspielen z.B.



Und wenn ich dann eine Fliege erwische...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da leiden aber entweder die Hühner (sofern aus echten Feder gemachter Ball) oder das Klima (sofern aus Kunststoff = Erdölprodukte).
> 
> Dürfte also auch ausfallen...



...und man kann keine Fische im Sand wälzen.


So, und jetzt nochmal allgemein:
Es geht mir hier nicht darum, den großen Moralisten oder Missionar raushängen zu lassen. Ich finde nur, man muß auch mal Meinungen von außen überdenken und es schadet auch nicht, die Angelei mal kritisch zu betrachten. Es gibt da eben Schattenseiten, die man nicht einfach übergehen kann, oder jeden, der sie anspricht, gleich niedermachen.
Wie ich schon sagte, mal in den Spiegel schauen und auch versuchen, die Gegenseite zu verstehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Ich finde nur, man muß auch mal Meinungen von außen überdenken und es schadet auch nicht, die Angelei mal kritisch zu betrachten


Meinungen "von außen" bzw. unterschiedliche MEinungen unterschiedlicher Leute mit in seine eigene Meinungsbildung einbeziehen zu können, ist einer der großen Pluspunkte von Foren ))

Zum zweiten:
Nicht die Angelei als solche sollte man kritisch betrachten (die ist in meinen Augen ein "Menschenrecht"), sondern die "Audswüchse" und Verhaltenweise mancher Angler!

in kleiner, aber feinr Unterschied!


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinungen "von außen" bzw. unterschiedliche MEinungen unterschiedlicher Leute mit in seine eigene Meinungsbildung einbeziehen zu können, ist einer der großen Pluspunkte von Foren ))
> 
> Zum zweiten:
> Nicht die Angelei als solche sollte man kritisch betrachten (die ist in meinen Augen ein "Menschenrecht"), sondern die "Audswüchse" und Verhaltenweise mancher Angler!
> ...



Gut, da hast Du recht. Wenn alle Angler Deine Einstellung hätten, würde ich auch die Finger still halten...


----------



## fkpfkp (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Gericht und Wissenschaft sind aber zwei Paar Stiefel - was gerichtlich wahr ist, muss wissenschaftlich noch lange nicht wahr sein - und umgekehrt...


 
Vor Gericht ist aber die allgemeine Auffassung bzgl. Leiden entscheidend..... und eine Beeinträchtigung des Wohlbefindens der Fische durch den Angelvorgang wirst du auch nicht abstreiten können -> genau das ist Leiden per Definition.

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Leiden


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich komme gut damit klar dass ich Fische in ihrem Wohlbefinden beeinträchtige.
Andernfalls müsste ich mich sofort möglichst umweltfreundlich selbst kompostieren. Nur leider hätte selbst das Auswirkungen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Naja, vielleicht geht ja doch was mit Argumenten.



slowhand schrieb:


> Mach' *ich *doch! Daher mein Konflikt: Ich angel seit ich 7 oder 8 Jahre alt bin, aber ein Denkprozeß in Rchtg. Tierquälerei usw. setzt meistens erst viel später ein. Das ist mein Problem, ich liebe das Angeln, weiß aber auch, daß es moralisch/ethisch nicht einwandfrei ist.
> * Ich* für meinen Teil habe beschlossen, daß so zu akzeptieren und mich den Fischen gegenüber so fair wie halt möglich zu verhalten.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ralf


----------



## angelalbert (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

also ich bin dafür, daß man auch an Forellenteichen nur mit Sportfischerprüfung angeln darf.

Einen Sin  muß die Sportfischerprüfung doch haben.
Genau wie der Führerschein.

Klar kann ich auch ohne Führerschein Auto fahren, aber wenn ich nie die Regeln und Grundsätze richtig gelernt habe, mache ich etwas falsch.

Daher bin ich dafür: Angeln nicht ohne Sportfischerprüfung erlaubt !


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> .... weiß aber auch, daß es moralisch/ethisch nicht einwandfrei ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen, daß so zu akzeptieren und mich den Fischen gegenüber so fair wie halt möglich zu verhalten....


 
Das ist aber Deine persönliche Moral bzw. Ethik...

Was ist daran moralisch oder ethisch nicht einwandfrei, wenn ich mir ein paar Fische fange und diese verspeise ?? 

Da bist Du aber persönlich arg in der Zwickmühle, weil so fair wie möglich, müsste heissen, Casting ist angesagt ..

Nimm doch Deine Steinzeittriebe so wie sie sind,..,spannend, aufregend und befriedigend...ich persönlich hab meinen Rest-Neandertaler akzeptiert und komme prima mit Ihm aus...

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## fkpfkp (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

"ich persönlich hab meinen Rest-Neandertaler akzeptiert und komme prima mit Ihm aus..."

Richtig :vik:


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht geht ja doch was mit Argumenten.
> 
> Fast alle Deine Sätze beginnen mit " Ich ". Das ist ja auch weiter nicht schlimm. Du machst damit deutlich, das es *Deine* Einstellung ist. Und diese Einstellung im Verhalten gegenüber den Fischen hat man zu akzeptieren. Da gibt es nix dran zu rütteln.
> 
> ...



Ich, Ich, Ich!!! 

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem LeKöfi und einem Zander, der über Steine gezogen wird? Und wenn es da Deiner Meinung nach einen geben sollte, wer zieht die Grenze?
Es geht hier nicht um "Vermenschlichung", sondern darum, daß der LeKöfi über einen langen Zeitraum Streß und Schmerzen ausgesetzt wird. Das hat nichts mit Deiner oder meiner Meinung zu tun. 
Im übrigen bin ich schon bereit, andere Einstellungen zu akzeptieren. Nur wenn mir jemand sagt, er bläst lebende Frösche auf, weil das sein Hobby ist, dann verurteile ich das. Genau wie den lebenden Köfi. Beides muß nicht sein. Beides fügt einem Lebewesen unnötigerweise Schmerzen zu. Da gibt es für mich nichts zu akzeptieren.
Aber Du hast wohl recht, ich sehe das halt anders als die meisten hier und kann nicht erwarten, daß sich alle meiner Meinung anschließen.
Finde aber meine Einstellung ziehmlich gut! :g



noworkteam schrieb:


> Das ist aber Deine persönliche Moral bzw. Ethik...
> 
> Was ist daran moralisch oder ethisch nicht einwandfrei, wenn ich mir ein paar Fische fange und diese verspeise ??
> 
> ...



Ich halt nicht. Klar ist angeln spannend und aufregend, aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen, daß unser Hobby etwas anderes ist als Minigolf. Wir haben mit lebenden Tieren zu tun und sollten hin und wieder die eigenen Interessen zum Wohl der Fische hinten anstellen. Ich bin natürlich auch kein Heiliger, aber manche Dinge bring' ich nicht...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir wirklich überlegen, ob ein anderes Hobby nicht wesentlich besser mit Deinen Moralvorstellungen zu vereinbaren ist.



Ralf, warum so polemisch? Ich stelle jetzt mal hier so als unbestreitbar hin, dass wir hier über eine nicht eindeutig geklärte Frage sprechen. (Auch Wissenschaft ist kein ewig gültiger, täglich wachsender Wissensschatz, sondern lediglich der gerade neueste Stand der Erkenntnis, täglich der Veränderung unterworfen, von ungeklärten oder sogar nicht zweifelsfrei klärbaren Fragen nicht zu reden.) 

Deshalb kann ich eine Haltung, die sagt, ich tu mal so, als ob Fische leiden könnten, völlig akzeptabel - schließlich praktiziere ich sie selbst. Das Angeln zu lassen, ist allerdings NICHT die einzige logische Konsequenz. Man kann auch sagen, man gestaltet es so verantwortungsbewußt wie möglich. Dazu zählt dann allerdings nicht der lebendige Köderfisch, sorry! 

Wer darüber hinaus sich einerseits klar ist, dass das eigene Überleben nur gewährleistet ist, wenn ich anderes Leben (egal ob pflanzliches oder tierisches) töte und verspeise, ich also nicht als schuldloser Heiliger über diese schöne Erde wandeln _kann_ (dieser Illusion sitzen zu viele Tierschützer auf, Vegetarier sind sowieso, wenn sie aus "Mitleid" handeln, etwas "rassistisch-diskriminierend" gegenüber Pflanzen), ich aber andererseits verpflichtet bin, jeder Form von Leben den nötigen Respekt entgegen zu bringen (Adé, lebendiger Köderfisch!), dann habe ich doch eine ziemlich schlüssige Lebenshaltung gefunden, wie ich finde. Die mir allerdings in jedem Einzelfall weitere Entscheidungen abnötigt - das Leben ist nicht immer was für bequeme Menschen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



angelalbert schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür, daß man auch an Forellenteichen nur mit Sportfischerprüfung angeln darf.


Ganz falsch. hatten wir doch schon mal die Idee und Vorschlag:
An Forellenteichen macht man erstmal die praktische Sportfischertötungsausbildung (unter Anleitung eines Fischereimeisters z.B.), dann ist das allemale besser als diese dünne Sportfischerprüfung und man lernt es in Praxi unter Anleitung zweifellos besser. Uwe Gerhard sagte schon mal ja zu sowas, und andere würden mit Rückendeckung nachziehen. Entscheidend ist, was wirklich passiert und nicht was auf dem Papier steht. Bezüglich waidgerecht ist es tausendmal besser, wenn jeder Neu-Angler erstmal was durch zuschauen lernt und z.B. 3 (große) Forellen fachgerecht selbsthändig tötet. Im Zweifelfall kann sofort jemand final zuschlagen und den Fisch abschlagen. Wenn es jemand nicht praktisch lernt und lernen tut, was soll die ganze Diskutiererei? 

Jede Katze ist uns Menschen da weit vorraus, die holt Mäuse zum lernen, zeigt wiese geht und die kleinen machen nach. Und sag einer das sei nicht in Ordnung.
Dann empfehle ich wie NorbertF schon schrieb: Unverzügliche Selbstkompostierung, aber gasdicht und ohne CO2 Emmission bitte. :g



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wer darüber hinaus sich einerseits klar ist, dass das eigene Überleben nur gewährleistet ist, wenn ich anderes Leben (egal ob pflanzliches oder tierisches) töte und verspeise, ich also nicht als schuldloser Heiliger über diese schöne Erde wandeln _kann_ (dieser Illusion sitzen zu viele Tierschützer auf, Vegetarier sind sowieso, wenn sie aus "Mitleid" handeln, etwas "rassistisch-diskriminierend" gegenüber Pflanzen),


Genauso isses, fressen und nich gefressen werden! :g 

Da fehlt dann noch, das jeder auch mal wieder in den Fressenskreislauf zurück kommt, egal ob Selbst-, Schnell- oder Feuerkompostierung, oder als Chemischer Sondermüll aus der Intensivstation, als Wurmfutter und durch einen Weissen Hai.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Es ist wie immer:

Vier Buchstaben reichen in der richtigen Reihenfolge für locker 
100 Beiträge, in denen spätesten ab Beitrag 25 hauptsächlich auf andere User eingedroschen wird... |bigeyes

#r

Immer weiter so...#d


Danke @Thomas für die Info, nur die Diskussion scheint mir überflüssig weil schon ca. 32425 mal geführt, siehe SUFU...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer:
> 
> Vier Buchstaben reichen in der richtigen Reihenfolge für locker
> 100 Beiträge, in denen spätesten ab Beitrag 25 hauptsächlich auf andere User eingedroschen wird...



Du hast ja soooo recht. Jetzt sind's übrigens 122, wenn ich schnell genug war!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Gerhard

Das war gar nicht polemisch gemeint, sondern vollkommen ernst. Wer bei seinem Tun so vom Gewissen geplagt wird wie slowhand, der sollte sich wirklich fragen ob dieses Hobby das Richtige für ihn ist. Dabei ging es nicht um den lebenden Köfi, der war nur ein Beispiel.
Darüber hinaus habe ich in keinster Weise verlangt oder gefordert, das Angeln anders auszuführen als er das tut. Im Gegenteil, ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass man seine Einstellung zu akzeptieren hat. Jeder von uns vertritt seine Meinung, und das ist ja auch gut so. Schlimm finde ich, wenn man versucht, eben diese Meinung anderen aufzudrängen. Und sei es auch nur in der Form, dass man sein Verhalten als das einzig moralisch einwandfreie darstellt. 

Leider geht es in unserer Gesellschaft viel zu oft um " Recht haben ". Mit geschickter Lobbyarbeit wird das auch all zu oft durchgedrückt und nicht selten gegen die überwiegende Mehrheit.
Lebender Köfi, Setzkescher, Wettfischen, toter Köfi oder Blech, C&R, das Angeln überhaupt...... wer hat Recht ?

Das gefährliche an diesem Missionarsdrang ist ja nicht der eigene Glaube, sondern wenn es gelingt hieraus Gesetze abzuleiten.
Das ist das, was ich mit einem " Keim setzen " meine. 

Ich habe auch meine eigenen Vorstellungen von Moral. So bringe ich es einfach nicht über´s Herz, z.B. einen gesunden großen Hecht abzuschlagen und aufzuessen. Für mich ist sogar der Angeltag zu Ende, wenn ich einen solchen abschlagen muß, weil er zu sehr verletzt ist. Warum angle ich denn überhaupt, und hoffe sogar einen möglichst großen Hecht zu fangen, wohl wissend das ich ihn u.U. abschlagen muß. Ich weiß es nicht und hoffe jedesmal er möge beißen und sich nicht zu sehr verletzen.
Aber fordere ich nun, das alle Angler so handeln ? Nein, wer ihn in die Pfanne werfen, oder ihn an die Wand hängen will, bitte schön. 
Es ist halt der Unterschied ob man sagt: " Ich hältere keine Fische im Setzkescher " oder " Man darf keine Fische im Setzkescher halten ". Um mal vom Köfi wegzukommen.

Ralf


----------



## slowhand (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Deshalb kann ich eine Haltung, die sagt, ich tu mal so, als ob Fische leiden könnten, völlig akzeptabel - schließlich praktiziere ich sie selbst. Das Angeln zu lassen, ist allerdings NICHT die einzige logische Konsequenz. Man kann auch sagen, man gestaltet es so verantwortungsbewußt wie möglich. Dazu zählt dann allerdings nicht der lebendige Köderfisch, sorry!
> 
> Wer darüber hinaus sich einerseits klar ist, dass das eigene Überleben nur gewährleistet ist, wenn ich anderes Leben (egal ob pflanzliches oder tierisches) töte und verspeise, ich also nicht als schuldloser Heiliger über diese schöne Erde wandeln _kann_ (dieser Illusion sitzen zu viele Tierschützer auf, Vegetarier sind sowieso, wenn sie aus "Mitleid" handeln, etwas "rassistisch-diskriminierend" gegenüber Pflanzen), ich aber andererseits verpflichtet bin, jeder Form von Leben den nötigen Respekt entgegen zu bringen (Adé, lebendiger Köderfisch!), dann habe ich doch eine ziemlich schlüssige Lebenshaltung gefunden, wie ich finde. Die mir allerdings in jedem Einzelfall weitere Entscheidungen abnötigt - das Leben ist nicht immer was für bequeme Menschen...




*DANKE!#6*


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Genau richtig Ralf,
wie man lesen kann trete ich auch immer für den lebenden Köfi ein, für Setzkescher etc.
Selber verwenden tu ich beides nicht, ich fische nur mit Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken und das meiste release ich. Landung entsprechend schonend etc.
Das heisst aber nicht dass ich diese Einschränkungen allen aufdrücken will. Jeder soll so fischen dürfen wie es für denjenigen am sinnvollsten ist. Ausser Schonzeiten und Schonmassen brauchen wir meines Erachtens keine Vorschriften (gewässerbezogene dann schon noch).


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer:
> 
> 
> 
> Danke @Thomas für die Info, nur die Diskussion scheint mir überflüssig weil schon ca. 32425 mal geführt, siehe SUFU...


 
Eine Diskussion wird erst dann überflüssig, wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit einer Meinung ist. Dann erledigt sie sich von selbst. Wir sollten froh sein, dass wir heutzutage in der Lage sind, so überregional zu diskutieren. Wäre das vor 25 Jahren möglich gewesen, vieles wäre verhindert worden. 
Das nicht jeder diskusionsfähig ist, sollte dabei nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das war gar nicht polemisch gemeint, sondern vollkommen ernst.



Mein Eindruck war nur, dass Slowhand einen wunden Punkt berührt hat. In so einem Fall reagieren viele eben reflexartig - patsch, tot ist die Mücke, Ruhe im Kuhstall. Du nicht, dass weiss ich natürlich auch schon lange. Doof, dass ich gerade Dich zitiert habe!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...wie man lesen kann trete ich auch immer für den lebenden Köfi ein, für Setzkescher. Selber verwenden tu ich beides nicht, ...



Tust Du das aus Selbstlosigkeit, oder der saftigen Diskussionen wegen, oder weil Dein Schwager gerne.... Wenn es Selbstlosigkeit ist, dann gehst Du vielleicht ein bisschen weit. Du wirst schließlich gute Gründe haben, weshalb Du es nicht tust. Wenn Du andere Haltungen tolerierst, ist das edel, aber sie auch noch unterstützen??? Ich bin kein großer Freund von übergroßer Kumpanei - bei den Angler gibt es auch genug Exemplare, deren Verhalten ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr - aus falscher Solidarität - unterstützen oder verteidigen, ja, noch nicht einmal billigen möchte (und ich bin sehr tolerant!). Irgendwo gibt es halt Grenzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Gerhard
Kein Problem, man konnte mein posting ja auch polemisch verstehen. Ist immer nett, mit Dir zu diskutieren.:m

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Tust Du das aus Selbstlosigkeit, oder der saftigen Diskussionen wegen, oder weil Dein Schwager gerne.... Wenn es Selbstlosigkeit ist, dann gehst Du vielleicht ein bisschen weit. Du wirst schließlich gute Gründe haben, weshalb Du es nicht tust. Wenn Du andere Haltungen tolerierst, ist das edel, aber sie auch noch unterstützen??? Ich bin kein großer Freund von übergroßer Kumpanei - bei den Angler gibt es auch genug Exemplare, deren Verhalten ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr - aus falscher Solidarität - unterstützen oder verteidigen, ja, noch nicht einmal billigen möchte (und ich bin sehr tolerant!). Irgendwo gibt es halt Grenzen.



Nein ich trete dafür ein weil ich die Vorschriften grösstenteils lächerlich finde.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum nem 70-jährigen Opa aus dem Angelverein der Köfi verboten wird. Damit hat er schon seit 50 Jahren geangelt.
2 Kilometer weiter übern Rhein kann er das immer noch tun. Es ist einfach für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Jeder Berufsfischer killt wöchentlich ne Tonne Fische indem er sie einfach ersticken lässt. Aber der Opa muss seinen Köfi waidgerecht töten und dann ohne Biss da sitzen.
Find ich nur bescheuert. 
Darum 
Ich mag die Fischerei einfach nicht, das ist alles. Moralische Bedenken hab ich keine. Aber ich mag das Gematsche nicht. Köfi stippen, im Eimer rumschleppen an den Haken wursteln, dann macht er mir wieder nen Knoten in die Schnur....ist mir lästig. Hat auch nichts mit dem von mir praktizierten Fischen zu tun. Das kann der Opa aber nicht machen, 5 Stunden auf den Beinen und Kilometerweit latschen. 
Ausserdem ist das ganze eh nur eine schrittweise Aushöhlung unserer Rechte solange bis wir gar nichts mehr dürfen. Drum bin ich komplett gegen jedes Verbot. Obs mich betrifft oder nicht. Meine Kollegen die es betrifft sind mir auch wichtig (siehe den Opa) und die haben ihre Gründe, sonst täten sie nicht was sie tun.


----------



## Gonzo4712 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Falk1 schrieb:


> *Nein und nochmals nein,*
> 
> *ich würde niemals Attentätern und als so etwas bezeichne ich die militanten Aktionisten der PETA, etwas vererben. Eben sowenig etwas spenden.*


Endlich ein wahres Wort, doch leider sind solche Leute in der Lage uns das Leben schwer zu machen, ich erinnere an die 90ér Jahre als der Setzkescher der Teufel in person war. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die PETA sich um Kinder in unserem Lande bemühen, ach ja geht nicht das machen doch schon einige Angelvereine na dann.....:v

Gonzo


----------



## zanderzahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@alle 

vielleicht einfach noch mal in ruhe (gaaanz entspannt...:q) die argumente von slowhand durchlesen.... und wirken lassen!!!

er will niemandem hier das angeln madig machen, sondern nur einfach darauf hinweisen den fisch als lebende kreatur zu sehen und ihn deshalb "möglichst schonend und waidgerecht" zu behandeln...

was kann daran falsch sein ;+ - verstehe nicht, daß sich so viele davon angegriffen fühlen (und es teilweise ins lächerliche ziehen)???

ich selber sehe mich als angler und gleichzeitig naturschützer, weil ich mich mit der natur auseinandersetze - und mich für deren erhalt einsetze#6 - wie wir angler (hoffentlich) alle!!!

ps: wir habens der peta mal wieder richtig gegeben: hauen uns hier die köppe ein und die lachen sich schlapp...|uhoh:

trotzdem: fishing forever...:m:m:m


----------



## angelalbert (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ganz falsch. hatten wir doch schon mal die Idee und Vorschlag:
> An Forellenteichen macht man erstmal die praktische Sportfischertötungsausbildung (unter Anleitung eines Fischereimeisters z.B.), dann ist das allemale besser als diese dünne Sportfischerprüfung und man lernt es in Praxi unter Anleitung zweifellos besser. Uwe Gerhard sagte schon mal ja zu sowas, und andere würden mit Rückendeckung nachziehen. Entscheidend ist, was wirklich passiert und nicht was auf dem Papier steht. Bezüglich waidgerecht ist es tausendmal besser, wenn jeder Neu-Angler erstmal was durch zuschauen lernt und z.B. 3 (große) Forellen fachgerecht selbsthändig tötet. Im Zweifelfall kann sofort jemand final zuschlagen und den Fisch abschlagen. Wenn es jemand nicht praktisch lernt und lernen tut, was soll die ganze Diskutiererei?



es geht doch nicht nur ums Töten ... an meinem Stammforellenteich angeln rings um mich herum nur Russische Mitbürger - nichts gegen Ausländer, aber ich vermute daß in Rußland soetwas wie eine Fischerprüfung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Das sieht man auch daran: so wie diese die Forellen Keschern hat das Wort Keschern nicht verdient. Wenn die Forelle schon halb aus dem Wasser mit der Rute gezogen worden ist, wird grob nochmal mit dem Kescher in Richtung Forelle geworfen. Wenn ich sowas sehe, platz mir jedesmal der Kragen...

Bei der Sportfischerprüfung habe ich den Umgang mit dem Kescher gelernt und daß man den Fisch im Wasser zum Kescher im Wasser führt, nicht den Kescher an Land auf dem bereits an Land befindlichen Fisch wirft. 

Das ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Zumindest in Hessen scheint das für die Spendensammler der Schuss in den Ofen zu werden.:
http://www.fr-online.de:80/frankfur...ee47cd4440d5513e45c1b430d74b4a&em_cnt=1183846


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> er will niemandem hier das angeln madig machen, sondern nur einfach darauf hinweisen den fisch als lebende kreatur zu sehen und ihn deshalb "möglichst schonend und waidgerecht" zu behandeln...
> 
> was kann daran falsch sein - verstehe nicht, daß sich so viele davon angegriffen fühlen (und es teilweise ins lächerliche ziehen)???



Daran stört sich auch niemands nur daran dass er seine Vorstellungen auch bei anderen unbedingt durchsetzen will. Sozusagen: du tust was ich sage oder du bist ein Tierquäler. Nur das stört.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Gonzo4712 schrieb:


> Endlich ein wahres Wort, doch leider sind solche Leute in der Lage uns das Leben schwer zu machen, ich erinnere an die 90ér Jahre als der Setzkescher der Teufel in person war. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die PETA sich um Kinder in unserem Lande bemühen, ach ja geht nicht das machen doch schon einige Angelvereine na dann.....:v
> 
> Gonzo


 
Aus Liebe zum Detail. 

Das mit dem Setzkescher haben wir nicht der PETA zu verdanken, sondern dem VdSF, unserem Verband. Man sieht, das die Peta eigentlich überflüssig ist, wir können uns ganz gut selbst ins Bein schießen. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Daran stört sich auch niemands nur daran dass er seine Vorstellungen auch bei anderen unbedingt durchsetzen will. Sozusagen: du tust was ich sage oder du bist ein Tierquäler. Nur das stört.


 
Ganz genau das ist der Punkt. Seine Einstellung in allen Ehren, aber er macht sich z.B. für die Sportfischerprüfung stark, weil man da u.a. angeblich den waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Fisch lernt. Er hat sie selbst gemacht und müsste es besser wissen. Ebenso, das ein Schein nicht den Charakter ändert.
Alle Verbote und Einschränkungen in unserem Hobby begannen damit, das einer irgendwann einmal meinte, seine Moralvorstellungen seien allgemeingültig und jeder habe sich danach zu richten.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht müde werde, bei solchen Beiträgen entsprechend zu reagieren. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Ebenso, das ein Schein nicht den Charakter ändert.


Mein (zugegeben hinkendes) Beispiel dazu:
Die meisten Autounfällle werden von Führerscheininhabern verursacht - Führerschein abschaffen bedeutet also weniger Autounfälle ))))

Davon ab:
Mit einer Fischereiprüfung, die zudem äußerst theorielastig ist, wird niemand zum vernünftigen Angler.

Entweder man ne gute Kinderstube und verhält sich dann auch am Wasser entsprechend - oder sie fehlt eben.

Daran ird kein Kurs/Schein irgendwas ändern.


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nein ich trete dafür ein weil ich die Vorschriften grösstenteils lächerlich finde.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum nem 70-jährigen Opa aus dem Angelverein der Köfi verboten wird. Damit hat er schon seit 50 Jahren geangelt.
> 2 Kilometer weiter übern Rhein kann er das immer noch tun. Es ist einfach für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Jeder Berufsfischer killt wöchentlich ne Tonne Fische indem er sie einfach ersticken lässt. Aber der Opa muss seinen Köfi waidgerecht töten und dann ohne Biss da sitzen.
> Find ich nur bescheuert.
> ...




Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, das muß auch Opa akzeptieren. Wenn wir immer danach handeln würden "das haben wir damals aber auch so gemacht", dann hätten wir hier immer noch Hexenjagd und Folter. Eine Gesellschaft entwickelt sich halt, Mittelalter war gestern...
Und was die Leute "2km übern Rhein" machen ist doch egal. Soll das unser Vorbild sein? Warum dann nicht das, was die Leute xtausend km übern Rhein machen? Dann führen wir hier das Schächten ein oder essen warmes Affenhirn... Will damit sagen, mir gefallen die Werte unserer Gesellschaft ganz gut(meistens), warum also schauen, wie es die Franzosen machen? (Ja, ja, ich weiß: Tatütataaaaaa )
Und zum Thema Berufsfischer: Wenn man sucht, findet man immer jemanden, der noch schlimmer ist als man selber. Wenn solche Argumente ziehen, dann aber Gute Nacht!
 


zanderzahn schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> vielleicht einfach noch mal in ruhe (gaaanz entspannt...:q) die argumente von slowhand durchlesen.... und wirken lassen!!!
> 
> ...



Danke schön! So sieht's aus, es soll nur mal alles kritisch betrachtet werden und nicht immer so selbstgefällig. Ich angel ja selber und mit Freude, trotzdem bin ich immer für Kritik offen. Das bedeutet nicht, daß ich mir mein Hobby vermiesen lasse, ich denke nur hin und wieder mal über mein Handeln nach...
Das muß aber letztendlich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Daran stört sich auch niemand nur daran dass er seine Vorstellungen auch bei anderen unbedingt durchsetzen will. Sozusagen: du tust was ich sage oder du bist ein Tierquäler. Nur das stört.



So ist es nicht, auch wenn es manchmal(muß ich zugeben) so klingt. Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner Einstellung und tue mich schwer damit, in meinen Augen völlig sinnlose Tierquälerei zu akzeptieren. Aber ich werde ja schon ruhiger und denke auch ein bißchen entspannter über Eure Argumente...:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

S.u.



slowhand schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, das muß auch Opa akzeptieren. Wenn wir immer danach handeln würden "das haben wir damals aber auch so gemacht", dann hätten wir hier immer noch Hexenjagd und Folter. Eine Gesellschaft entwickelt sich halt, Mittelalter war gestern...
> Eine reichlich überzogene Argumentation. Die Verfolgung, Folterung und Tötung von Menschen mit einem Fisch in einen Hut zu werfen ist ( sorry ) lächerlich.
> Und was die Leute "2km übern Rhein" machen ist doch egal.
> Soll das unser Vorbild sein?
> ...


 
Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, das muß auch Opa akzeptieren.



Ja genau, weil irgendeiner ankommt der sich anmasst die alleinseligmachende Meinung zu haben muss der Opa sofort aufhören zu angeln. Am besten wir machen ihn gleich kalt, dann brauchen wir seine Rente auch nicht mehr zu zahlen, oder?
Erschreckend was du da ablässt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Erschreckend was du da ablässt.



Erschreckend ist wohl eher, wenn etwas üblich oder erlaubt sein soll, nur weil's immer schon so war. ich finde das Beispiel zwar überzogen, aber dennoch gültig: Hexenhatz (im Kleinformat immer noch in Mode), Todesstrafe oder meinetwegen auch die Prügelstrafe in der Schule sind (fast) genauso schlechte Gewohnheiten wie der lebendige Köderfisch...

...da ist dann auch kein Laissez-Faire mehr angebracht! Sagen wir's anders: Natürlich gibt es keine ewigen Wahrheiten im Bereich der Moral. Aber wenn die deutliche Mehrheit der Menschen den lebendigen Köderfisch auf Dauer (nicht nur als kurzfristige Modeerscheinung) nicht akzeptiert (und das ist sicherlich so), dann muss so etwas früher oder später in der Gesetzgebung eingehen. Und wir müssen das dann auch akzeptieren. Und ich tu's sogar gerne...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Aber wenn die deutliche Mehrheit der Menschen den lebendigen Köderfisch auf Dauer (nicht nur als kurzfristige Modeerscheinung) nicht akzeptiert (und das ist sicherlich so), dann muss so etwas früher oder später in der Gesetzgebung eingehen


Das ist "das Kreuz" mit der Demokratie:
Es muss nicht geschehen was vernünftig wäre, sondern was die meisten wollen.

Dennoch sollte man froh sein, in einer Demokratie leben zu dürfen - Letztlich sind auch nur hier solche (auch kontroversen) Diskussionen wie hier möglich.

Dazu gehört dann aber auch, den Spendensammlern und "Schützern" argumentativ entgegen zu treten und die Argumentation auch in der Bevölkerung weg von "netten glubschäugigen Robben" hin in Richtung Vernunft lenken zu wollen.

Aufgeben ist nicht.....

Ich bin auch froh, das hier unter den Anglern so verschiedene Meinungen da sind.

Das zeigt schon den Unterschied zu den Tierrechtlern:
Wir sind als Gruppe gesehen doch wesentlicher weniger dogmatisch und fanatisch, dafür vielschichtiger und toleranter - das alleine sollte schon zu denken geben....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu gehört dann aber auch, den Spendensammlern und "Schützern" argumentativ entgegen zu treten...



Ich will jedoch keine irrelevanten und unbeachteten Fuzzis dadurch unnötig aufwerten, dass ich mit ihnen in eine (öffentliche) Diskussion trete! da ist es schon sinnvoller, wir machen einfach selbständig unsere Hausaufgaben in sachen Tierschutz (wie die meisten von uns das ja tun) und lassen taten sprechen (und sprechen über unsere Taten).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Jein)
Siehe Posting 82:Klick>>>


----------



## fkpfkp (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Ich will jedoch keine irrelevanten und unbeachteten Fuzzis dadurch unnötig aufwerten, dass ich mit ihnen in eine (öffentliche) Diskussion trete!


 
Das ist ja das Problem..... es sind mittlerweile keine irrelevanten und unbeachteten Fuzzis mehr....

Aber immer weiter schön die Augen zumachen..... und verharmlosen. #d


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, das muß auch Opa akzeptieren. Wenn wir immer danach handeln würden "das haben wir damals aber auch so gemacht", dann hätten wir hier immer noch Hexenjagd und Folter. Eine Gesellschaft entwickelt sich halt, Mittelalter war gestern...
> Eine reichlich überzogene Argumentation. Die Verfolgung, Folterung und Tötung von Menschen mit einem Fisch in einen Hut zu werfen ist ( sorry ) lächerlich.
> Und was die Leute "2km übern Rhein" machen ist doch egal.
> Soll das unser Vorbild sein?
> ...



Hier mein Return: Ich vergleiche bestimmt nicht die Folterung eines Menschen mit dem lebenden Köfi. Ich hab' damit nur zu sagen versucht, daß man sich nicht immer darauf berufen kann, was früher gemacht wurde. Man muß auch eine gesellschaftliche und moralische Entwicklung akzeptieren. Und bei uns hat es sich nunmal so entwickelt, daß über den LeKöfi vor 50 Jahren niemand die Nase gerümpft hätte, heute aber bestimmt 90% der Bevölkerung beim Anblick der LeKöfi-Angelei geschockt wären. Und wenn eben ein Großteil der Bevölkerung etwas ablehnt, muß man sich entweder anpassen oder erhobenen Hauptes die Konsequenzen tragen.
Desweiteren verurteile ich keine anderen Kulturkreise, nur hat jede Kultur ihre eigenen Werte und Regeln. Und in Bezug auf den LeKöfi finde ich unsere Regeln gut, was interessiert es mich also( in diesem Fall!), was andere machen?! Ich bin immer gerne bereit von anderen Kulturen zu lernen und würde sogar viele Einflüsse anderer Kulturen in Deutschland vermissen, wenn es sie nicht gäbe. 
Und zu dem Punkt, dass wir nur zum Spass fischen und es eigentlich nicht nötig ist und deshalb meine moralischen Bedenken schon dort anfangen müßten: Richtig! Habe da auch Bedenken, habe auch in diesem Thread schon was dazu geschrieben. Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst: Ich angel schon von klein auf und brauche hier wohl keinem zu sagen, daß man damit nicht mehr aufhören kann. Als ich angefangen habe, war ich zu klein für moralische Bedenken, das kam später. Da gab's kein zurück mehr, aber bestimmte Dinge, wie z.B LeKöfi, kommen für mich nicht in Frage...


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Da gab's kein zurück mehr, aber bestimmte Dinge, wie z.B LeKöfi, kommen für mich nicht in Frage...


Für mich ja auch nicht, da hat ja auch keiner was dagegen. Das heisst aber nicht dass ich anderen meine Vorstellungen aufzwingen muss und nur darum gehts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Das heisst aber nicht dass ich anderen meine Vorstellungen aufzwingen muss und nur darum gehts.


Sonst wären wir Angler ja wie PETA - Grausame Vorstellung..............


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das beste an diesem Thread ist, daß es eigentlich um Forellenseen ging... #h

Naja, egal...

Zum LeKö:
Wenn 90% der Bevolkerung dagegen sind und 10% dafür, dann braucht man kein Gesetzt das den LeKö verbietet, sondern allein die "gesellschaftliche Ächtung" der 10% dürfte genügen um diesen 10% die Angelei mit dem LeKö zu vermiesen, besonders in einem Land, in dem jeder peinlichst darauf achtet, was andere von ihr/ihm denken und wo man sich mehr Sorgen um den eigenen Ruf macht als als um alles andere...

Sorry, das mußte raus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich bedaure etwas, dass die Diskussion nun so am lebenden Köfi hängt. Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass er hier nur als *ein* Beispiel dient und es nicht darum geht, ihn wieder zu " reaktivieren ". 

Ganz und heftigst wehre ich mich aber gegen die Feststellung, dass eine überwiegende Mehrheit den lebenden Köfi ablehnt. 
Hier auch @ Gerhard.
Das ist definitiv nicht so ! Ich behaupte sogar, die Mehrheit setzt ihn heute noch ein, wo es erlaubt ist oder niemand hinschaut.
Es sei denn, es ist die Mehrheit in unserer kompletten Gesellschaft gemeint. Da ist das sicher richtig. Aber die Mehrheit würde auch dagegen sein, einen armen kleinen Fisch zu töten, um damit einen größeren zu fangen. Und die Mehrheit würde wahrscheinlich auch- wäre sie vor die Wahl gestellt - das Angeln ganz verbieten. 
Da geht es uns doch nicht anders als den Jägern. Nur haben die es geschafft:

a.) eine sehr starke Lobby zu bilden und
b.) nach außen hin gemeinsam und mit einer Stimme zu sprechen

Wir schaffen nicht nur keine Lobby, Nein, wir liefern auch noch Munition für unsere Gegner und legen denen die Argumente förmlich in den Mund. 

Gebtsmühle an:

Wenn Du nicht mit lebendem Köfi angeln willst, ist das doch absolut ok. Niemand auf dieser Welt wird von Dir verlangen, das zu tun. Ich versuche auch nicht, Dich davon zu überzeugen, das der Einsatz eines lebenden Köfis absolut ok ist.
Was ich aber verlange, ist die Toleranz es mir und anderen zuzugestehen, wenn ich damit moralisch klarkomme. Und jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument kommen, dann müsse man mir auch zugestehen Säugetiere oder gar Menschen zu quälen, wenn ich damit klarkomme. 
Das ist eine ganz andere moralische Ebene. Ich hoffe, da sind wir doch einer Meinung. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Auch bei den Jägern ist es nicht ganz so einfach.
Frag mal die Waidmänner nach dem ökologischen Jagdverband ))


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das stimmt, dennoch haben die den größten Teil Ihrer Traditionen bis heute bewahrt. Allerdings, und auch das haben sie uns voraus, leben die auch mit wesentlich stärkeren Kontrollen und härteren Strafen als wir. Und außerdem behaupte ich, dass die Lobby der Jagdgegner wesentlich größer ist als die der Angelgegner. Um so höher ist deren Stabilität zu bewerten.

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Ralle24



> Fakt ist, wir töten Fische und andere Tiere als Köder. Und das nur zum Spass. Wenn schon Moral, dann sollte sie hier anfangen. Das Angeln hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem Zwang zum töten zwecks Nahrungsbeschaffung zu tun. Jedenfalls nicht in unserer Gesellschaft.


Gilt diese Behauptung für dich oder soll das allgemein gültig sein ? Falls allgemein gültig:
.....sehe ich mich als Ausnahme.....denn ob Angeln oder die Jagd, für mich sind es losgelassene Urtriebe, das ansteigen des Adrenalinspiegels kurz vor und während des Beute machen.  *Spass ist für mich etwas anderes*. Bei mir ist es Leidenschaft von der ich nicht mehr loskomme, nicht loskommen will.


Was die Nahrungsbeschaffung angeht, sicher.....nötig haben wir das nicht. Schließlich wächst der Fisch in der Tiefkühltruhe. Mir jedenfalls schmeckt der selbst geschossene Wildschweinbraten, der selbst gefangene und getötete Fisch, die selbst gezogene Tomate aus dem Garten eben einfach besser. Nötig hätte ich das ja nicht......gibt es alles im Supermarkt zu kaufen und das zu einem Bruchteil dessen, was es mich, so wie derzeit praktiziert, kostet.

Für mich ist das eben beides. Urtrieb und Nahrungsbeschaffung.  Ein Stück Selbstverwirklichung in unserer, der ursprünglichen Natur fernen Welt und Alltags geschehen. Und Gewissensbisse oder Moralisches Unwohlsein befällt mich dabei nicht. Jedenfalls nicht solange ich in der Lage bin, einen sauberen Schuss anzutragen oder den gefangen Fisch möglichst schnell und sauber in einen verzehrbaren Zustand zu bringen.

Das ist meine Maxime...

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Sxxlflx (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

kurze Zwischenfrage:

wenn jeder einfach angeln könnte (und dabei unterstellen wir rein fiktiv auch mal, das er die gesetzlichen Richtlinien dabei beachtet), könnte es dann nicht sein, das wir an einigen gewässern nie wieder nen angelplatz finden würden? die bestände noch weiter zurückgehen und wir quasi, sollten wir mal nen platz gefunden haben, noch weniger fangen als so schon?
ich find die fischereischeinprüfung ist ein Muß! ohne geht es heute nicht mehr!


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Soulfly schrieb:


> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> wenn jeder einfach angeln könnte (und dabei unterstellen wir rein fiktiv auch mal, das er die gesetzlichen Richtlinien dabei beachtet), könnte es dann nicht sein, das wir an einigen gewässern nie wieder nen angelplatz finden würden? die bestände noch weiter zurückgehen und wir quasi, sollten wir mal nen platz gefunden haben, noch weniger fangen als so schon?
> ich find die fischereischeinprüfung ist ein Muß! ohne geht es heute nicht mehr!



DAS musste ja kommen. Die Fischerprüfung als Abschreckung. Fischneid regiert das Angeln. Darauf hab ich jetzt echt gewartet, danke.
Als Antwort: meine Lieblingsplätze sind in Frankreich und da darf jeder angeln. Da darf man aber auch seine Fische wieder freilassen und das machen auch viele. 
Allgemein machts da mehr Spass, weil angeln da einfach normal ist. Wenn man angeln geht dann kann man dort sogar die meisten "Durchfahrt verboten" Schilder ignorieren. Für Angler erlaubt. 
Und wenn du denkst ich fang da nix....dann lass uns mal vergleichen


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Soulfly schrieb:


> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> wenn jeder einfach angeln könnte (und dabei unterstellen wir rein fiktiv auch mal, das er die gesetzlichen Richtlinien dabei beachtet), könnte es dann nicht sein, das wir an einigen gewässern nie wieder nen angelplatz finden würden? die bestände noch weiter zurückgehen und wir quasi, sollten wir mal nen platz gefunden haben, noch weniger fangen als so schon?
> ich find die fischereischeinprüfung ist ein Muß! ohne geht es heute nicht mehr!



selbst wenn jeder einfach Angeln könnte (wie z.B. in anderen Ländern) würde ich mir da keine Sorge machen....denn.....es *will* nicht jeder Angeln. 

Insofern ist deine Frage ziemlich überflüssig.


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und wenn du denkst ich fang da nix....dann lass uns mal vergleichen



ich habe von 2000 - 2002 in Frankreich gefischt und weitaus mehr als in Deutschland gefangen. Viele viele Dinge aus denen man hier ein Problem macht sind es dort eben nicht. Anglerisch ein tolles Land. Das einzge was mich in Frankreich wie im Saarland störte, was das Verbot des Nachtangeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hallo Hotte

Du hast natürlich zu 100 % Recht. Spass alleine ist sicher nicht ausreichend. Diese meine Aussage bezog sich auf Argumente wie:

_Wer darüber hinaus sich einerseits klar ist, dass das eigene Überleben nur gewährleistet ist, wenn ich anderes Leben (egal ob pflanzliches oder tierisches) töte und verspeise, ich also nicht als schuldloser Heiliger über diese schöne Erde wandeln kann_

_ <<<<_

_Aber wem der eigene Fang wichtiger ist als das Leid eines kleinen Fisches, der hat für so etwas natürlich kein Verständnis_

_ <<<<<_

_Es grenzt schon an Unverschämtheit, einem Lebewesen so etwas in der Art wie Leidensfähigkeit abzusprechen, nur um sein eigenes Gewissen rein zu halten. Aber Du hast recht, es ist so schön einfach: Ich kann dank Deiner Infos jetzt mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, wieder Industriefisch essen, das billige Fleisch aus der Massentierhaltung kaufen und wenn unser Hund nervt, gibt's erstmal ordentlich mit dem Knüppel. Und das alles lächelnd, da ich selbst(als toller Mensch) vielleicht noch am meisten dabei leide..._

_ <<<<<_


_Mach' ich doch! Daher mein Konflikt: Ich angel seit ich 7 oder 8 Jahre alt bin, aber ein Denkprozeß in Rchtg. Tierquälerei usw. setzt meistens erst viel später ein. Das ist mein Problem, ich liebe das Angeln, weiß aber auch, daß es moralisch/ethisch nicht einwandfrei ist_
<<<<

Nicht mißverstehen. Ich will diese Argumente nicht lächerlich machen. Nur ist die Argumentation meiner Meinung nach inkonsequent. Wenn man unterstellt, Fische könnten leiden, dann leiden alle Fische, egal ob sie gefangen oder angeködert werden. Ergo müsste man vom moralischen Standpunkt das Angeln einstellen wenn es  nicht als Nahrungsbeschaffung und somit zum eigenen Überleben unumgänglich ist.

Ich persönlich komme recht gut damit klar, weil Fische meiner Meinung nach nicht im menschlichen Sinne leiden können. Wäre ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt, ich schwöre ich würde auf der Stelle mit dem Angeln aufhören. 

Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft entwickelt sich halt, Mittelalter war gestern...
> Dann führen wir hier das Schächten ein


 
Genau und das Schächten führen wir nicht ein, es ist schon hier gang und gäbe...Du musst nur Dein Bedürfnis nach geschächtetem Fleich religiös begründen, die handwerkliche Ausbildung besitzen, und Du bekommst eine Ausnahmegenehmigung als Schächter,..,Tierschutz im GG hin oder her...
(letzter Änderungsbeschluss Bundesrat hierzu am 6.7.2007: drei Sekunden Elektrokurzzeitbetäubung)

PETA fasst nicht alle Themen an, so ein Forellenteich verspricht viel Presserummel und wenig Widerstand,.,sucht man jedoch auf PETA.de nach der Tierrechtsverletzung "Schächten", so stellt man fest, das dieses Thema scheinbar ein heisses Eisen ist, nicht ein Ergebnis der Suche auf Peta.de bzw. Peta2.de..

Stellt man die PETA Aktionen unter Berücksichtigung deren Philosphie in Vergleich , muss man die Ich-hab-alle-Tier-Lieb-Einstellung leider in die Tonne treten..

Eine rein öffentlichkeits orientierte Spendensammelorganisation, der Verbindungen zur ELF nachgesagt werden, welche sich aber aus heissen Themen wie Schächten politisch correct raushält um nicht ins Kreuzfeuer der entsprechenden Verbände zu kommen...oder geht denen etwa die Muffe das Thema anzugehen???
...na da sind ja noch die Angler und der Forellenteich zum abreagieren.

Peta ist gut, schächten ist frieden und Forellenteich sind doof

und ich geh trotzdem jetzt erst recht angeln

gruss

noworkteam
C5 mit Lederausstattung :q


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bedaure etwas, dass die Diskussion nun so am lebenden Köfi hängt. Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass er hier nur als *ein* Beispiel dient und es nicht darum geht, ihn wieder zu " reaktivieren ".
> 
> Ganz und heftigst wehre ich mich aber gegen die Feststellung, dass eine überwiegende Mehrheit den lebenden Köfi ablehnt.
> Hier auch @ Gerhard.
> ...



So, mir reicht's: AB SOFORT ANGELT KEINER MEHR MIT LEBENDEM KÖDERFISCH, SONST ERSCHIESSE ICH EIN SÜSSES HUNDEBABY! Ist natürlich nur Spaß! Aber zum Abschluß noch das: Ich will hier keinem meine Überzeugungen aufdrängen, lebe sonst nach dem Motto "Jeder wie er meint". Aber wenn es um den unnötigen Schmerz eines Lebewesens geht, ist mir der Fisch wichtiger als die Toleranz dem Angler gegenüber.
Das soll jetzt aber reichen zum Thema Köfi, weiter komme ich hier wohl nicht und will ich ja auch nicht.
Dann mal bis zur nächsten interessanten Diskussion! #h




P.S. Vielleicht überkommt es mich aber doch noch mal...ich lese weiter.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Soulfly schrieb:


> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> wenn jeder einfach angeln könnte (und dabei unterstellen wir rein fiktiv auch mal, das er die gesetzlichen Richtlinien dabei beachtet), könnte es dann nicht sein, das wir an einigen gewässern nie wieder nen angelplatz finden würden? die bestände noch weiter zurückgehen und wir quasi, sollten wir mal nen platz gefunden haben, noch weniger fangen als so schon?
> ich find die fischereischeinprüfung ist ein Muß! ohne geht es heute nicht mehr!


 
Sorry, aber auch das ist inkonsequent. Dann muß man auch fordern, dass die Sportfischerprüfung Hand und Fuß hat, heißt wirklich alles notwendige Wissen vermittelt wird. Das bedeutet aber, mindestens 1 Jahr jede Woche auf Lehrgang, und eine 4stellige Kursgebühr. 

Alternativ oder gleichzeitig kann man auch die Gebühren für den Fischereischein auf- na sagen wir mal 500.-€ - erhöhen.

Beides Möglichkeiten um die Anzahl der Angler kleinzuhalten.
Wenn Du noch keinen Fischereischein hättest, welche Alternative würdest Du bevorzugen ?

Ralf


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Allgemein machts da mehr Spass, weil angeln da einfach normal ist.



Überall ist angeln einfach normal, nur in Deutschland wird darum so ein "Hype" gemacht, da wirst Du mir recht geben Norbert.

Ich erlebe es in Dänemark und in Schweden, da sitzen die Kinder abends am Steg und stippen, sitzen die Kinder auf der Hafenmole, angeln im Hafenbecken und das OHNE Erwachsene als Begleitung und Aufpasser und keiner sollte glauben, daß die Ihre Fische nicht anständig versorgen!

Und auch noch OHNE Fischereischein und Prüfung, unglaublich sowas ;-)

Das Beste daran ist, daß sich dort niemand aufregt, es wird einfach geangelt.
So schön kann das Leben sein, nur wir Deutsche regulieren alles zu Tode.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Gebt mal Spendensammelorganisation bei Google ein ))


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ich habe von 2000 - 2002 in Frankreich gefischt und weitaus mehr als in Deutschland gefangen. Viele viele Dinge aus denen man hier ein Problem macht sind es dort eben nicht. Anglerisch ein tolles Land. Das einzge was mich in Frankreich wie im Saarland störte, was das Verbot des Nachtangeln.



Ja das Nachtangelverbot ist lästig, gibt aber Ausnahmen.
Bin ich aber gewöhnt als Ba-Wü ler. Letztes Bundesland mit Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Peta ist gut, schächten ist frieden und Forellenteich sind doof



Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit so  einem PETA-Jünger geredet  ??

Ich habe mal vor 2 Jahren an einem Stand von Peta  gestanden ohne mich als Jäger oder Angler zu outen.

Was der Typ für eine gequirlte Schiete erzählt hat, passte auf keine Kuhhaut. Als er sich dann auch noch als Veganer outete, hat es mir dann doch gereicht. Angesprochen auf seine Widersprüchlichkeit, hier das tragen von Lederschuhen.....blieb im erstmal die Luft weg, er lief Zornesrot an um mich in der Folge auf's übelste zu beschimpfen.

Besser kann man doch gar nicht zeigen wessen Geistes Kind man ist. :q:q:q


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Platz vier, nicht schlecht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> So, mir reicht's: AB SOFORT ANGELT KEINER MEHR MIT LEBENDEM KÖDERFISCH, SONST ERSCHIESSE ICH EIN SÜSSES HUNDEBABY!
> 
> Wenn Du es dann aufißt, ist es ja auch ok.
> 
> ...


 
Na hoffentlich, die Diskussion ist kontrovers aber interessant. Wenn nicht, war mir ein Vergnügen.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Platz vier, nicht schlecht...


Nach drei Tagen ))
Deswegen meinte ich ja, dass solche Diskussionen wie hier sicherlich dazu führen werden, dass sich immer mehr Leute auch mit PETA - kritischen Argumenten auseinandersetzen werden (müssen)....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit so einem PETA-Jünger geredet ??
> 
> Ich habe mal vor 2 Jahren an einem Stand von Peta gestanden ohne mich als Jäger oder Angler zu outen.
> 
> ...


 
Och Mönsch,

ich hab noch nie so einen Stand gesehen. Wo findet man die denn ? Es wäre mir eine überaus große Freude.

Ralf


----------



## slowhand (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, die Diskussion ist kontrovers aber interessant. Wenn nicht, war mir ein Vergnügen.
> 
> Ralf



Mir ebenfalls. Freu' mich auf die nächste "Klopperei"...|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ist ja keine Klopperei, ist doch prima hier ne Plattform zu haben wo wir versuchen können uns mal selber zusammenzuraufen meinungsmässig.
Wenn wir dazu den komischen Verein als Anlass brauchen: auch recht.


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och Mönsch,
> 
> ich hab noch nie so einen Stand gesehen. Wo findet man die denn ? Es wäre mir eine überaus große Freude.
> 
> Ralf



Frag mal bei PETA an, Abteilung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit :vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, es ist die Mehrheit in unserer kompletten Gesellschaft gemeint. Da ist das sicher richtig.



Ja, die meine ich. Und weil das so ist, ist das Gestz auch in Ordnung. Wenn Gesetze nicht die - langfristigen - Wandlungen der öffentlichen Moral wiederspiegeln, dann ist was faul im Staat.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die Mehrheit würde wahrscheinlich auch- wäre sie vor die Wahl gestellt - das Angeln ganz verbieten.



Das halte ich für Blödsinn! Die Leute können viel besser differenzieren, als Du glaubst. Höchstens 25% fändest Du, die das Angeln insgesamt verbieten wollten. Tendenz: fallend. Auch deshalb macht mir PETA keine Bange. Europaweit sieht's noch besser aus: Versuch mal, den Franzosen oder Italienern, den Polen oder Portugiesen das Angeln zu verbieten: Vergiß es! Die würden die PETA-Früchtchen teeren und federn!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir schaffen nicht nur keine Lobby, Nein, wir liefern auch noch Munition für unsere Gegner und legen denen die Argumente förmlich in den Mund.



Na, ja. Eine Handvoll gedankloser Querköpfe (hart formuliert) würde gerne _alle_ Angler für ihre seltsamen Praktiken instrumentalisieren.* Ohne mich! *


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Versuch mal, den Franzosen oder Italienern, den Polen oder Portugiesen das Angeln zu verbieten: Vergiß es! Die würden die PETA-Früchtchen teeren und federn!


Versuch mal denen den Köfi zu verbieten, da erleidest das selbe Schicksal  Zumindest noch. Erledigt sich eh von allein das Thema, weil die nix fangen damit und sehen wie nebenan mit GuFi die Zander gezogen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> sind zudem gemeinnützig????????


Sind sie meines Wissens nach nicht...


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ Falk

Das ist doch simpel:

Du verrohter Fischtötschläger befriedigst Dein Ego,|krach:
Peta rettet die (Tier)welt:vik:

Du bist Mörder:v
Peta Robin Hood der Tiere:m

Du kämpfst gegen die Gerechtigkeit#q
Peta gegen die Ungerechtigkeit#6

Du bist radikal:g
Peta (tier)liberal#h

Du bist schlecht:r
PETA ist gut|rolleyes

DU hast keine Presse-Rückendeckung|bigeyes
PETA die Stars und Reporter auf der Seite:vik:


Da hättest du doch sicherlich selber drauf kommen können...
Gruss
noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind sie meines Wissens nach nicht...


 
Thomas :

das weiss doch jedes Kind:
*Spendensammelorganisation *
*c/o* *PETA-Deutschland* *e.V.*
Dieselstr. 21
D-70839 Gerlingen
Tel:+49 (0)7156-178-280
Fax:+49 (0)7156-178-2810

Gruss

Noworkteam

für die suchmaschine schön in weiss: *Spendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation SpendensammelorganisationSpendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation SpendensammelorganisationSpendensammelorganisation Spendensammelorganisation SpendensammelorganisationSpendensammelorganisationSpendensammelorganisation*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Zitat:
PETA ist wegen Förderung des Tierschutzes nach dem letzten zugegangen Freistellungsbescheid des Finanzamts Stuttgart-Körperschaften, Steuer-Nr. 99059/24914 vom 15. 12. 2003 für das Wirtschaftsjahr 2002/2003 nach §5 Abs. 1 Nr. 9 des Körperschaftssteuergesetzes von der Körperschaftssteuer befreit. Bei Beträgen über EUR €100,00 pro Kalenderjahr, erhalten Sie eine gesonderte Spendenbescheinigung Anfang des Folgejahres zur Vorlage beim Finanzamt.
Zitat Ende

Ob das immer noch gilt , weiss ich nicht.

*Hallo Juristen, mal ne Frage:*
Da PETA sich selbst als Tierrechtsorganisation und nicht als Tierschutz bezeichnet, bei wem könnte man da denn klagen, damit denen die (evtl. noch) vorhandene Gemeinnützigkeit wegen Tierschutzförderung aberkannt wird??


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> PETA ist wegen Förderung des Tierschutzes nach dem letzten zugegangen Freistellungsbescheid des Finanzamts Stuttgart-Körperschaften, Steuer-Nr. 99059/24914 vom 15. 12. 2003 für das Wirtschaftsjahr 2002/2003 nach §5 Abs. 1 Nr. 9 des Körperschaftssteuergesetzes von der Körperschaftssteuer befreit. Bei Beträgen über EUR €100,00 pro Kalenderjahr, erhalten Sie eine gesonderte Spendenbescheinigung Anfang des Folgejahres zur Vorlage beim Finanzamt.
> Zitat Ende
> 
> ...



DAS wär doch mal ne Aktion


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wieso eigentlich Tierrechtsorganisation?
Ich finde, Schweine haben ja wenigsten noch ne theoretische Chance wegzulaufen - aber Salat?????
Die sollten sich mehr für den Salat einsetzen!
-Kein Smilie!-


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wenns da ne juristische Grundlage gibt:
Drauf!!


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> PETA ist wegen Förderung des Tierschutzes nach dem letzten zugegangen Freistellungsbescheid des Finanzamts Stuttgart-Körperschaften, Steuer-Nr. 99059/24914 vom 15. 12. 2003 für das Wirtschaftsjahr 2002/2003 nach §5 Abs. 1 Nr. 9 des Körperschaftssteuergesetzes von der Körperschaftssteuer befreit. Bei Beträgen über EUR €100,00 pro Kalenderjahr, erhalten Sie eine gesonderte Spendenbescheinigung Anfang des Folgejahres zur Vorlage beim Finanzamt.
> Zitat Ende
> 
> ...


 
Zitat Impressum PETA
PETA ist im Vereinsregister des Amtsgerichts Hamburg unter der Nr. VR13927 eingetragen.

PETA ist wegen Förderung des Tierschutzes nach dem letzten zugegangen
Freistellungsbescheid des Finanzamts Leonberg, Steuer-Nr. 70054/39280 vom
31. 01. 2007, für die Jahre 2004 - 2006 nach §5 Abs. 1 Nr. 9 des
Körperschaftssteuergesetzes von der Körperschaftssteuer befreit

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Willst Du die rechtliche Schiene verflogen, so schau in die Geschichtsbücher, damit man Fehler nicht wiederholt:

Klick hier, Tagebuch der Verhandlung in den Staaten (wegen der Tierliebe mit ultimativem Einschlafeffekt für die Tiere)

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und sage jetzt schon 50 € als Beteiligung fest zu.#h#h#h


Meine Frau sagt: Wir auch, auf jeden Fall schon mal 50 EUR zugesagt! :g #6


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wir haben doch massenhaft Juristen hier...hätte das Sinn? Würde mich auch zu einer anti - PETA - Spende bereit erklären


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hab mnal Kai ne Mail geschickt, vielleicht guckt er mal, wenn er Zeit hat..


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

hier noch ein gute link für die Aktivitäten, sollte das Fernsehprogramm schlecht sein...


----------



## Karsten01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Bin jetzt seit Anfang an Mitleser dieses äußerst interessanten Trööts.Möchte mich(obwohl momentan nicht gerade rosig bestückt)an der Spendenaktion gegen diese Barbarenbande beteiligen.Thomas,Du und die anderen Admis sind jetzt gefragt!!!Macht ein Konto für Spenden auf.Ich meine,das Board ist stark genug geworden um solchen Leuten entgegenzutreten!Unsere Verbände scheinen ja machtlos zu sein.Und wenn es "nur" als Fond dient,für Boardies die ungerechterweise in Schwierigkeiten geraten(Anwaltskosten etc.)sind.

Falk,
für mich völlig verständlich,daß Du als Kürschnermeister Dich für diese Sache noch mehr einsetzt wie wir "Nur"Angler,denn Du bist ja wohl noch mehr in der Schußline in Deinem Beruf von diesen verblendeten Menschen.

Gruß und Petri
Karsten #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Leider ist das alles nicht so einfach mit nem Spendenkonto.
Jetzt erst mal sehen was die Juristen sagen.

Wenn die keine Chance sehen, braucht man auch keinen Anwalt bezahlen.

Also immer mal ruhig mit den jungen Pferden - Aber jetzt schon mal ein fettes Danke für die zugesagte Unterstützung!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Bin kein Jurist, aber kann nicht jeder Bürger Strafanzeige erstatten. Da braucht man keinen Anwalt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft prüft dann, ob öffentliches Interesse vorliegt und greift den Fall auf oder stellt das Verfahren ein.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich glaube das öffentliche Interesse können wir Boardis alleine recht gut repräsentieren. Abe die Juristen sollten sich wirklich mal äußern ob das ganze Sinn hat. Das wäre dann mal eine echte Ohrfeige die die PETA und evtl. auch eine für unsere Verbände damit die mal wachgerüttelt werden und sehen dass man sich auchwehren kann.


----------



## Karsten01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so sehe ich es auch.
> 
> Und da das AB bestimmt genügend Juristen



Falk,wo sind die denn?Sorry,aber ich hab`hier noch keinen kennengelernt


----------



## Patrick S. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Also für eine sinnvolle Art und Weise zu spenden wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch bereit.

Ich meine ich bin auch der Meinung das wir uns langsam mal wehren müssen...das geht so lange mal gut bis ein Richter uns einen von uns verurteilt.
Erst dann wird es richtig los gehen und genau darauf warten die doch nur...
Man sollte den Brunnen nicht erst abdecken nachdem ein Kind hinein gefallen ist...

Das Board hat eindeutig die richtige Größe dazu...


----------



## Karsten01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Falk,
das war nicht gegen Deine Berufsgruppe gemeint!Vielmehr gegen die Barbarengruppe der Peta und Konsorten die den Sinn des Lebens mißverstehen.Es ist eben das schritt für schritt Verfahren was dieses Pack mit uns macht und dagegen müssen wir uns wehren!!

Auf das,daß Dein Geschäft lange lebe:m


----------



## Patrick S. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Falk,
> das war nicht gegen Deine Berufsgruppe gemeint!Vielmehr gegen die Barbarengruppe der Peta und Konsorten die den Sinn des Lebens mißverstehen.Es ist eben das schritt für schritt Verfahren was dieses Pack mit uns macht und dagegen müssen wir uns wehren!!
> 
> Auf das,daß Dein Geschäft lange lebe:m


 
Und das am Besten heute als morgen...aber da kann ich wieder nur einen Satz zitieren...

"Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark ! "  Und wir sind bei weitem genug...nur es beginnt keiner, oder falsch...


----------



## Karsten01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Und das am Besten heute als morgen...aber da kann ich wieder nur einen Satz zitieren...
> 
> "Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark ! "  Und wir sind bei weitem genug...nur es beginnt keiner, oder falsch...



Doch Schind,und dieser Trööt hat endlich den Anfang gemacht!!!!


----------



## fiskes (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hallo
man muß sich das nur durchlesen, um zu sehen wie krank diese Personen sein müssen.http://www.peta.de/sonstiges/petadeutschland_ev_erstattet.1192.html
leider konnte bisher kein Fisch mit meinem ins Wasser gefallenen Werkzeug umgehen. Der Lacher !!!!


----------



## Patrick S. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Doch Schind,und dieser Trööt hat endlich den Anfang gemacht!!!!


 
Jein würde ich da schreiben, denn es gab schon viele Thrööts mit dem Thema, aber dann ist nichts weiter passiert.

In einem Forum in dem ich früher schrieb, habe ich mich in dem Forum der PETA eingeloggt und mit denen geschrieben...mal einen auf freundliches Basis...aber da das Leute sind die sich gegen alles stellen und auch noch beleidigend werden, bringt das ganze Gerede nichts...

Also leider ist dies ein Versuch eines Anfanges...wie schon viele Versuche vorher...


----------



## Karsten01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich arbeite als Angestellter in der Branche.
> Ich habe meinen Betrieb mit 13 Mitarbeitern 1988 wegen solchen Leuten dichtmachen müssen.


Das meinte ich damit Falk,und demnächst sind wir Angler dran!Dieses Dreckspack hat uns schon lange im Visier und wir müssen dringend was dagegen machen(Spende!!!!!!)Es geht einfach nicht mehr anders!Das Board ist eine Macht gegen diese Konsorten geworden,laßt unst das doch auch bitte nutzen

#h


----------



## Patrick S. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dafür...aber vielleicht sollten wir tatsächlich einen neuen Tread eröffnen...der ist der Falsche...


----------



## Patrick S. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Die sind im Moment voll am arbeiten.
> 
> Juristen geben erst nach der Analyse entsprechende Stellungnahmen ab.
> 
> Ps: Außerdem finden sie es hier nicht. Da müßte dann das Thema geteilt und verschoben werden.


 
Also Thomas...bitte das Thema verschieben, weil ein Neues eröffnen wäre Quatsch, da das geschriebene hier auch wichtig ist...


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

bzw. mal einen Juristen anschreiben...MartinObelt war wenn ich mich recht entsinne so einer


----------



## Karsten01 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> In einem Forum in dem ich früher schrieb


Schind,
zwecklos sich mit solchen "Mitbürgern" einzulassen!
Hab mir mal die Postings von Vegan Central nen halbes Jahr reingezogen.Absolut kranke Hirne!!!!!!Da sind wir Leichenfresser und Forderungen,daß Babys von uns (Leichenfressern) zu Hackfleisch zu verarbeiten!

Schaut einfach mal rein


----------



## Patrick S. (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich glaube das werde ich nicht rein schauen...ich werde in den nächsten Tagen Vater und da wird mir beim lesen schon schlecht...

Da mein Sohn auch noch angeln gehen soll oder darf... muß endlich was passieren.


----------



## Karsten01 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Dringend Schind!!!!
Wir müssen was tun!


----------



## Patrick S. (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Aber auf jeden Fall...wichtig ist jetzt erstmal das Thomas den Thread vielleicht teilt und unter einem anderen Namen in Angeln allgemein verschiebt damit ihn jeder findet...

Ich werde für heute erstmal Schluß machen bin aber morgen auf jeden Fall wieder hier...

Vielleicht schaffen wir es diesmal eine Lawine ins Rollen zu bringen, denn es betrifft uns alle...


----------



## Nauke (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Sollte hier eine Klage nur ein Funken von Erfolgsaussicht haben bin ich auch mit 
50€ dabei. #h


----------



## Karsten01 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Nauke,
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sailfisch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Es mag zwar bitter sein, aber ich sehe da keine Erfolgsaussichten für eine Klage! Dabei wird es schon an der Klagebefugnis fehlen, will heißen, formelle haben wir kein Recht worauf wir einen Anspruch stützen könnten. 
Selbstverständlich steht es jedem frei die zuständigen Behörden und Staatsanwaltschaften über seine Meinung, wonach die PETA nicht berechtigt sein sollte Spendenquittungen auszustellen, mitzuteilen. Ein strafbares Verhalten vermag ich aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt  nicht auszumachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Schade - war aber zu befürchten.
Wer jährlich um ne Million Spenden eintreibt, kann damit auch Anwälte bezahlen,die das vorher prüfen :-((((


----------



## hotte50 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

kannst ja selber eine Organisation gründen. Sowas wie "ContraPeta" und dann Spenden für Gegenmaßnahmen sammeln. Dann gehen auch die 50€ Spender nicht verloren 

Ein Spaß wär es allemal, denen ein wenig Gegenwind zu präsentieren


----------



## karpfenbrausi (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

kranker auswuchs der wohlstandsgesellschaft....


----------



## slowhand (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



fiskes schrieb:


> Hallo
> man muß sich das nur durchlesen, um zu sehen wie krank diese Personen sein müssen.http://www.peta.de/sonstiges/petadeutschland_ev_erstattet.1192.html
> leider konnte bisher kein Fisch mit meinem ins Wasser gefallenen Werkzeug umgehen. Der Lacher !!!!



Aha, die sind also krank?. Und Du Schlaumeier weißt es besser? Mein Gott, wie können die es wagen, Fischen Schmerzempfinden zuzugestehen und auch noch behaupten, ein Haken verursacht Verletzungen. Die Härte ist natürlich, daß wir angeblich Fische abschlagen... Die müssen wirklich krank sein! Oder Du?



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich damit Falk,und demnächst sind wir Angler dran!Dieses Dreckspack hat uns schon lange im Visier und wir müssen dringend was dagegen machen(Spende!!!!!!)Es geht einfach nicht mehr anders!Das Board ist eine Macht gegen diese Konsorten geworden,laßt unst das doch auch bitte nutzen
> 
> #h



Ich denke hier im AB sind Beleidigungen verboten?! Oder gilt das nur, wenn man Angler beleidigt? Wenn ja, entschuldige ich mich, ich wußte nicht, daß Menschen hier in unterschiedliche Stufen unterteilt werden...


Jetzt aber mal zum Thema "Klage gegen Peta". Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich raushalten, aber was hier abgeht, kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen. 
Auch wenn ich wieder der Spielverderber bin, aber ich finde diese Aktion nicht sonderlich schlau, vorsichtig formuliert.
Was soll das bringen, jetzt im Gegenzug auf die PETA einzudreschen? Wahrscheinlich nichts, nur ein paar Anwälte freuen sich, die können mal wieder mit ihrer Alten in die Karibik...
Stattdessen wäre es doch sinnvoller sich zu überlegen, wie man die Wogen glätten kann und der PETA den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt. Zum Beispiel könnte man das Geld sammeln, um ein Gewässer zu pachten und zu renaturieren, man kann ja klein anfangen und da eine Art Langzeitprojekt draus machen. Natürlich ein reines Biotop für Wasservögel, Amphibien usw., kein Angelgewässer, sonst wird das sowieso als Eigennutz ausgelegt. Auf diese Weise würden die Angler und speziell das AB mal positiv in den Medien auffallen, das müßten selbst Umweltschutzorganisationen anerkennen. Für soetwas würde ich auch 100,- Euro locker machen, aber nicht für diese alberne Verklagenummer. Da geh' ich lieber mit meiner Freundin schön essen...
Außerdem finde ich es schade, wie verschiedene Leute, die eigentlich ähnliche Interessen haben, nämlich den Erhalt unserer Natur, so gegeneinander arbeiten und damit der eigentliche Sinn verloren geht, weil ein Großteil des Geldes und der Zeit dafür drauf geht, sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen. Würde man zusammenarbeiten, ließe sich wirklich was bewegen!
Jetzt werden natürlich wieder einige Kindsköpfe behaupten, die PETA habe ja angefangen und sei nicht kooperationsbereit, also immer schön kontern... Aber der Klügere gibt ja bekanntlich nach, also könnten wir doch auf die Leute zugehen. Das könnte z.B. so aussehen, daß man sich schriftlich an die PETA wendet, Ihnen glaubhaft vermittelt, daß man ihre Argumentation zwar verstehe, aber natürlich nicht das Angeln aufgeben will und deshalb nach einer Möglichkeit der Zusammenarbeit suche. Man könnte die Vertreter der PETA auch fragen, was wir an der Angelei aus Tierschutzsicht verbessern könnten und Angebote machen wie z.B. eine stärkere Kontrolle der Gesetze durch Vereine und Verbände. 
Das ist nur eine Idee, man müßte sich natürlich hinsetzen und ein wiklich durchdachtes und vernünftiges Schreiben aufsetzen. Das soll jetzt nicht nach einer Täuschung klingen, ich fände es wirklich sinnvoll, mit solchen Organisationen zusammenzuarbeiten oder zumindest einen ruhigen, nicht öffentlichen Gedankenaustausch zu führen. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten ein großer Schritt nach vorne!
Man sollte in so einer Diskussion auch nicht vergessen, was solche Leute schon für die Natur getan haben. Ohne Greenpeace u.ä. wären unsere Gewässer heute nicht in so einem guten Zustand und auch Renaturierungen wären nicht so schnell durchgestzt worden. Ich hoffe nicht, daß jetzt hier jemand behauptet, das wäre allein der Verdienst der Angler, dann müßte ich nämlich sehr lachen.
Also, steckt Eure Schwerter wieder ein und denkt über einen sinnvollen Weg nach. Dieser Klageschxxß bringt keinen weiter, daß ist doch nur ein niveauloser Versuch, eine kleinkarierte Racheaktion zu führen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen enttäuscht, daß die Leute hier sich zu so einer Sache hinreißen lassen. Man etabliert die Angler nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, indem man die PETA verklagt, sondern durch uneigennützigen Umweltschutz und Kompromißbereitschaft. Oder wollen wir hier amerikanische Verhältnisse, wo jeder jeden verklagt??
Also, haut Eure Kohle raus für diesen Mist und erfreut Euch an der Rache des kleinen Mannes oder macht hier ein paar ernstzunehmende Vorschläge, die unserem Hobby und den Fischen wirklich etwas bringen.
Sollte ich mit meiner Meinung daneben liegen, könnt Ihr gerne über mich herfallen. Ich werde versuchen, auf alles zu reagieren, habe heute aber um eins Feierabend und bin dann erstmal angeln...

In diesem Sinne, haut rein, Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Stefan, du sprichst mir absolut aus der Seele!!!#6

|good:|good:|good:

Dem gibt's eigentlich nix entgegenzusetzen!

Lieber deeskalierend fungieren und versuchen, gemeinsam einen Nenner zu finden!
Weil von schlechtem Vorsatz sind die Vorhaben der Tierrechtler ja eigentlich nicht, nur manchmal bissl zu plump, überspitzt und unausgegoren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

PETA hat mehrfach bewiesen dass in keinster Weise satisfaktionsfähig sind.


> Man könnte die Vertreter der PETA auch fragen, was wir an der Angelei aus Tierschutzsicht verbessern



Denen gehts schon nach eigenen Angaben in keinster Art und Weise um den Schutz von Natur und/oder Umwelt, sondern schlicht darum Tieren die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen zu zugestehen - und das mit allen Mitteln durchzusetzen (Antispeziezismus oder so).

Die Aktionen mit Prominenten etc. springen auf den Zug der Schützer auf (Pelze etc.) um für einen gesellschaftlichen Umsturz (vegane Lebensweise) die Kohle bei gutgläubigen Leuten einzusammeln, denen es eigentlich um Tierschutz geht.

Mit Diskussionen mit wenigstens einigermaßen seriösen Spendensammelorganisationen aus der "Schützerszene" habe ich keinerlei Probleme.

An Diskussionen mit PETA(nern) werde ich mich nicht beteiligen - in meinen Augen ist das was PETA da treibt, sogar schon fast als kriminell anzusehen.



> Weil von schlechtem Vorsatz sind die Vorhaben der Tierrechtler ja eigentlich nicht,


Schlecht vielleicht nicht, dumm und heuchlerisch schon!


----------



## slowhand (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stefan, du sprichst mir absolut aus der Seele!!!#6
> 
> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> ...




Puh, endlich mal jemand auf meiner Seite.:vik:
Du hast recht, die Vorsätze von denen sind schon gut, die übertreiben nur immer so und gehen gleich so verbissen vor. Aber hier ist das im Moment auch nicht anders, von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen...


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Puh, endlich mal jemand auf meiner Seite.:vik:
> Du hast recht, die Vorsätze von denen sind schon gut, die übertreiben nur immer so und gehen gleich so verbissen vor. Aber hier ist das im Moment auch nicht anders, von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen...



Ich habe den Verdacht du weisst nicht von was du redest. Welche Vorsätze sind gut?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ slowhand

Da bisse ja wieder. Kloppen ? :q

Leider Nein, denn diesmal muß ich Dir in weiten Teilen Recht geben. 

Zumindest, was das Klagen gegen die Peta angeht.

Was eine sinnvolle Zusammenarbeit mit der Peta angeht, nun ja, ich fürchte das wird nix. Man kann diese Leute nicht mit Greenpeace vergleichen, nicht mal mit dem NABU.
Das hier sind keine Tier- Umwelt-,oder Naturschützer, sondern Tierrechtler. 
Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Sie sind abolut fanatisch und verblendet. Mit Biotopschutz haben die auch so gut wie nix am Hut. Man kann diese Leute - nicht wegen der Grundeinstellung, sondern wegen ihres verblendeten Denkens - gar nicht ernst nehmen. 
Schreib sie einfach mal an und frage nach. 

Ganz anders dagegen Organisationen wie Greenpeace oder, viel besser - örtliche Naturschutzverbände. 

Hier könnte man - vielleicht - eine Zusammenarbeit anstreben. Allerdings gibt es zwei erhebliche Probleme, und keines von beiden hat mit Geld zu tun.

1.) Ein Biotop zu errichten und zu pflegen ( denn mit dem Herstellen alleine ist es leider nicht getan ) erfordert Arbeitskräfte, und zwar viele. Heißt, gefordert ist aktive Arbeit, weniger Geld.

2.) Wie soll ein Biotop aussehen? Egal in welchem Verband, wirst Du erst mal durch die Diskussion müssen, wie ein solcher Biotop denn aussehen soll. Feuchtbiotop, Trockenrasen, Bebuscht oder offen und, und, und. 
Ich hab sowas schon hinter mir. Glaube mir, es ist die Hölle. Untereinander sind die Naturschutzverbände ebenso unterschiedlicher Meinung wie wir Angler. 

Alternativ kann man natürlich, ohne Einbeziehung des Naturschutzes, in eigener Regie ein Biotop errichten und pflegen. Dafür braucht man aber Land. Heißt, man muß eine Fläche pachten, besser kaufen und kann dann loslegen. Da fangen aber dann alle möglichen rechtlichen Schritte an. Schlußendlich muss man damit rechnen das, so man dann fertig ist, der Naturschutz kommt und das Biotop unter Schutz stellt. Du hast dann gar nix mehr zu sagen, was Pflege und Wartung angeht. Dies endet zumist in einem Dilemma. Auch das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung vermelden. 

Wie gesagt, das habe ich schon hinter mir. Was übrig bleibt ist jede Menge Frust. 

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ slowhand

Deine Meihnung in allen Ehren, Du hast aber anscheinend keine Ahnung von Peta.

Peta tut null und nichts für Tiere. Es handelt sich in meinen und auch in den Augen der Amerikanischen Regierung um so etwas wie eine Terroristische Vereinigung, die für den Zweck Spendengelder einzusammeln sogar über Leichen geht. 

Ja es soll vor Jahren schon zu Toten durch Anschläge der Peta gegen Pelzhändler in den USA gekommen sein. Ein Kaufhaus von Kalvin Klein in New York wurde vollständig zerstört, weil dort Pelze angeboten wurden. In Hamburg wurde am hellichtem Tag in ein Pelzgeschäft geschossen. Diverse Betriebe sind schon abgebrannt.

Das Problem ist, dass die oberen der Peta sich nachträglich von solchen Aktionen distanzieren.
Es ist halt nur das Fußvolk, was diese Anschläge ausführt.:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht du weisst nicht von was du redest. Welche Vorsätze sind gut?



Na ja, ich denke da mal an den Grundgedanken, dass Tiere auch schützenswertes Leben sind!!!
Da sind wir doch als Angler einer Meinung mit, oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## slowhand (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PETA hat mehrfach bewiesen dass in keinster Weise satisfaktionsfähig sind.
> 
> 
> Denen gehts schon nach eigenen Angaben in keinster Art und Weise um den Schutz von Natur und/oder Umwelt, sondern schlicht darum Tieren die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen zu zugestehen - und das mit allen Mitteln durchzusetzen (Antispeziezismus oder so).
> ...



Gut, im Detail kenne ich mich mit den einzelnen Organisationen nicht aus, aber wir sind hier ganz klar auf dem falschen Weg...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Du hast recht, die Vorsätze von denen sind schon gut, die übertreiben nur immer so und gehen gleich so verbissen vor



*NEIN!!!*
Deren "Vorsätze" sind in keinster Weise gut!!

*NEIN!!*
Tiere sind nicht Menschen gleichzusetzen!!

*NEIN!!*
Tiere haben keinen Anspruch auf "Menschenrechte"!

etc.
etc.
etc.



> aber wir sind hier ganz klar auf dem falschen Weg...


*NEIN!!*
DIE sind auf nem komplett durchgeknallten Irrweg!!

Die vergleichen u. a. die Tötung von Tieren mit dem Holocaust, das muss man sich mal geben!

Die haben mal von islamistischen Terroristen verlangt, keine Esel bei Selbstmordanschlägen einzusetzen, damit "nur" Menschen draufgehen und nicht die armen Tiere - wie krank muss man denn sein...


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, ich denke da mal an den Grundgedanken, dass Tiere auch schützenswertes Leben sind!!!
> Da sind wir doch als Angler einer Meinung mit, oder???|kopfkrat



Ja, aber das ist nicht die Meinung der Peta. Du solltest wirklich mal die Links in diesem Thread anklicken. Und dann reden wir.
Nimm mal den hier: http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/category/peta-watch/


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *NEIN!!!*
> Deren "Vorsätze" sind in keinster Weise gut!!
> 
> *NEIN!!*
> ...


 
Wir beide sprechen die selbe Sprache. Danke Dir Thomas für Deine Stellungnahmen. Meine Zeit ist leider sehr knapp, da ich trotz Peta gut zu Tun habe in meiner Kürschnerei.:m


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Gut, im Detail kenne ich mich mit den einzelnen Organisationen nicht aus, aber wir sind hier ganz klar auf dem falschen Weg...


Du bist auf dem falschen Weg, weil du nicht informiert bist über Peta.
Das könntest du aber nachholen, sind genug Links in diesem Thread.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> weil du nicht informiert bist über Peta.


Und darum gehts mir:
Informieren und diese Leute blossstellen mit ihren kranken Ansichten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Weitere Infos über PETA:
*Klick hier>>>* und *hier>>>*


----------



## Patrick S. (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Also ich bin nicht der Meinung das die direkte Konfrontation der falsche Weg ist.
Ich habe damals versucht mit der PETA auf ordentlicher Art und Weise zu sprechen...Aber bis auf Beleidigungen kam nichts rüber...
Mit diesen Leuten kann man sich nicht ordentlich unterhalten. Die führen einen Krieg gegen alles... und das große Aufhörchen kommt erst wenn mal eine Schlacht gewonnen ist.
Sorry das ich dies mit Krieg vergleiche, aber manchmal kommt es mir so vor.

Und warum sollen wir immer freundlich sein und abwarten bis wir eine Anzeige von denen bekommen...in der heutigen Zeit wird schon viel zu wenig getan...die Hauptsache ist immer freundlich sein und kooperativ...das ich nicht lache...

Wenn keiner beginnt dann geht so soweit bis wir nicht mehr sicher sind am Wasser...und noch viel schlimmer vorm Richter.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Oh ha!!!|bigeyes

So genau hab ich mir die gute PETA noch gar net betrachtet!#t
Hab gedacht, das sind nur bissl krassere Tierschützer als die zahmen Jungs von Green Peace...
Aber wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass das so verdrehte Spassemacken sind, dann hätt ich vorhin wohl besser mein Maul gehalten und nix geschrieben!!!#d

Ziehe hiermit meine Aussage zurück! 
Mit solchen Leuten kann man wirklich nix gemeinsam bereden! 
Sind wohl ähnlich verdreht wie die religiösen Fanatiker im nahen Osten...#q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

PETA als Partner? Vergiß es! Zu abseitig, zu unbedeutend, zu verbohrt. Aber andere? Warum nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Ziehe hiermit meine Aussage zurück!
> Mit solchen Leuten kann man wirklich nix gemeinsam bereden!


Ein Ziel erreicht:
Informieren und den Leuten das wahre Gesicht von PETA nahebringen.

Zumindest schon mal bei Dirk ))

Hoffentlich kommen noch weitere dazu...


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh ha!!!|bigeyes
> 
> So genau hab ich mir die gute PETA noch gar net betrachtet!#t
> Hab gedacht, das sind nur bissl krassere Tierschützer als die zahmen Jungs von Green Peace...
> ...


Kannst mal sehen.

Deren Propaganda ist so gut, dass man glatt an das Gute in dehnen denken kann, wenn man sich nicht näher informiert.

Schön dass wieder einer mehr deren Machenschaften kapiert hat.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> PETA als Partner? Vergiß es! Zu abseitig, zu unbedeutend, zu verbohrt. Aber andere? Warum nicht?



Auf den Versuch käms an!
Mit den richtigen Leuten reden und probieren um die Dollen drum rum zu kommen.
Allerdings ist das bestimmt nicht einfach!!!
Wär aber schön, wenn dadurch ein paar Vorurteile von beiden Seiten aus der Welt geschafft werden könnten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Auf den Versuch käms an!


* N E I N !!!!*

Mit *solchen Leuten*  will ich in keinster Weise was zu tun haben!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * N E I N !!!!*
> 
> Mit *solchen Leuten*  will ich in keinster Weise was zu tun haben!!




Thomas, ich mein doch jetzt grad net PETA Affen, sondern vernünftige Tierschutzorganisationen!!!

Sind doch garantiert nicht alle so durchgeschossen...;+

Das war's auch bestimmt, was der Wasserpatscher meinte!?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> vernünftige Tierschutzorganisationen!!!



Die beiden Wörter gehen zwar für mich nur schwer in einen Zusammenhang, aber:

Dann ists was anderes ))
Dagegen hätte ich nichts, sofern folgende Prämisse Anwendung finden würde:
Schutz der Umwelt *für* und nicht vor den Menschen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann ists was anderes ))
> Dagegen hätte ich nichts, sofern folgende Prämisse Anwendung finden würde:
> Schutz der Umwelt *für* und nicht vor den Menschen!



Vor den Menschen geht ja gar nicht!
Es sei denn, man würde die Welt entvölkern!!!|uhoh:

Das einzige was gehen würde, wär ein sinnvoller Umgang mit der Umwelt, wobei sich jeder klar machen muss, dass wir alle in einem Boot sitzen!
Gibt halt nu mal nur eine Erde!

Da muss sich unsere Gesellschaft mal zusammen Gedanken machen, wie wir die Zerstörung von natürlichen Ressourcen eindämmen, aber gleichzeitig diese Ressourcen auch noch weiterhin nutzen können...

Hui, der Satz ist strange, isch weißen, aber kam grad so aus meinem Großrechner!:q

Deshalb wär so ne Zusammenarbeit und gegenseitiges (Mehr)Verständnis gar nicht mal sooo übel!
Nicht nur bei uns Anglern/Tierschützern!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Vor den Menschen geht ja gar nicht!


Das ist aber leider das, was die meisten Schützer wollen:
Dass der Mensch sowenig wie möglich natürliche Ressorucen nutzt.
Kein Angeln, kein Jagen, keine medizinischen Tierexperimente, keine Fischerei, keine industrielle Landwirtschaft - oder kurz gesagt:
Die Natur (bzw. das, was die Schützer dafür halten) auf Teufel komm raus eben *vor *den Menschen schützen statt für die Menschen.

Das ist vielleicht auch der fundamentale Unterschied zwischen "Nutzern" und "Schützern":

Die Schützer meinen die Natur ist ein Wert an sich. Für den Menschen ist eine lebenswerte Umwelt nur zu erhalten, indem man die Menschen weitestmöglich von der Nutzung der Natur ausschliesst.

Die Nutzer meinen, die "Natur" ist kein Wert an sich, sondern erhält diesen nur, wenn die Menschen im Rahmen vernünftiger Regelungen (Regelungen ist nicht (immer) das gleiche wie Verbote) die natürlichen Ressourcen auch nutzen kann.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider das, was die meisten Schützer wollen:
> Dass der Mensch sowenig wie möglich natürliche Ressorucen nutzt.
> Kein Angeln, kein Jagen, keine medizinischen Tierexperimente, keine Fischerei, keine industrielle Landwirtschaft - oder kurz gesagt:
> Die Natur (bzw. das, was die Schützer dafür halten) auf Teufel komm raus eben *vor *den Menschen schützen statt für die Menschen.



Es gibt halt viele Fanatiker und tumbe Hirne auf der Welt!
Die nix anderes können, als verdrehte Meinungen Einzelner nachzubabbeln und mitzulaufen...
Siehe: alle möglichen Diktaturen, Sekten etc.

Doch denke ich, dass wir übrigen, normal gebliebenen (na ja mehr oder weniger) Menschlein langsam in die Pötte kommen sollten, damit sich was bewegt auf dem Planet Erde...


----------



## slowhand (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Ziel erreicht:
> Informieren und den Leuten das wahre Gesicht von PETA nahebringen.
> 
> Zumindest schon mal bei Dirk ))
> ...



Ja, ich! War da auch völlig ahnungslos, mit fanatischen Sturrköpfen lohnt sich natürlich kein Gespräch, allerdings auch kein finanzieller und zeitlicher Aufwand in Form einer Klage.
Meine Ideen bezogen sich auf intelligente und gesprächsbereite Leute, wie z.b. die von mir erwähnten Menschen bei Greenpeace. PETA lassen wir dann mal, ich war der Meinung, die wären auch so in dem GP-Bereich anzusiedeln. Aber in einem Punkt haben sie recht: Tiere haben nicht die angemessenen Rechte! Nur alles hat Grenzen...

So, weitermachen!


----------



## noworkteam (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Je intensiver man sich mit PETA beschäftigt und informiert, umso größer wird die Erkenntnis das nicht nur der religöse Fanatismus zunimmt. Irgendwie erinnern mich die Aussagen und deren Beiträge in Foren an Tierrechts-Hassprediger, welche sich die absolute Erkenntnis ihr eigen nennen.

Insofern bin ich der Meinung, das eine direkte Kommunikation rein garnichts bewirken kann.

Frage: Was macht ein Peta-Jünger wenn er erkrankt ? Schliesslich darf er, wenn er den Weg der Erleuchtung nicht verlassen will, auch bei schweren Erkrankungen keine Mdeikamente einnehmen, welche durch Tierversuche entwickelt worden sind oder tierische Inhaltsstoffe enthält. Nimmt eine PETA-Jüngerin die Pille (hoffentlich ansonsten werde die Kinder von kleinauf indoktriniert) macht sie sich gegenüber den bei der Entwicklung derselben eingesetzten Tier mitschuldig. 

Schliesslich wird die Entwicklung von AIDS-Medikamenten grundsätzlich von PETA abgelehnt, weil Tierversuche nötig.

Die Blinden werden schliesslich auch ohne Blindenhund auskommen müssen, wo bleiben denn da schliesslich die Tierechte..


Ach ich lass mal gut sein und fahre jetzt erstmal in den Urlaub zum fischen


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

und nichtzuletzt sprechen sie ihren eigenen Haustieren (wie passt DAS eigentlich) das Recht auf artgerechte Ernährung ab. Sie ernähren ihre Hunde allen Ernstes ohne Fleisch. Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Sind wir uns nun einig, das das Thema PETA keinen weiteren Aufwand hinsichtlich Zusammenarbeit oder Verklagen ( wegen was überhaupt ) erledigt ist ? Ich denke ja.

Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Organisationen ? Nun, auch da sollten wir differenzieren. Es gibt zum einen Tierschutzorganisationen und zur anderen Naturschutzorganisationen. Ich denke, die Tierschützer können wir samt und sonders vergessen. Nicht das da keine wertvolle Arbeit geleistet wird ( Mastvieh, Hühnerbatterien, Tiertransporte, Tierquälerei etc. ), sondern weil wir keine Argumente für eine Zusammenarbeit haben, jedenfalls keine die dort anerkannt werden. Tierschützern geht es um das einzelne Tier, bzw. die einzelne Art. Sie sind eher Mitleidgesteuert und weniger objektiv.

Für uns dürfte der Naturschutz eher die richtige Adresse sein. Dort geht es in erster Linie um Biotope. Und das ist das sinnvollste überhaupt. 

Wie soll ein Kontakt denn dann aussehen ? Eher argumentativ oder eher praktisch ? Wie wäre denn unsere Botschaft? Wer von uns wäre denn wirklich bereit, einen Großteil seiner Zeit aufzuwenden ? Wer wäre bereit mehrmals im Monat einige hundert Kilometer zu fahren ?
Erfahrungsgemäß erlahmt das Interesse recht schnell, wenn Butter bei die Fische kommen muß. 
Also Vorsicht mit der großen Euphorie. 

Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sind wir uns nun einig, das das Thema PETA keinen weiteren Aufwand hinsichtlich Zusammenarbeit oder Verklagen ( wegen was überhaupt ) erledigt ist ? Ich denke ja.
> 
> Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Organisationen ? Nun, auch da sollten wir differenzieren. Es gibt zum einen Tierschutzorganisationen und zur anderen Naturschutzorganisationen. Ich denke, die Tierschützer können wir samt und sonders vergessen. Nicht das da keine wertvolle Arbeit geleistet wird ( Mastvieh, Hühnerbatterien, Tiertransporte, Tierquälerei etc. ), sondern weil wir keine Argumente für eine Zusammenarbeit haben, jedenfalls keine die dort anerkannt werden. Tierschützern geht es um das einzelne Tier, bzw. die einzelne Art. Sie sind eher Mitleidgesteuert und weniger objektiv.  Yo, da haste absolut Recht! Tierschützer war falsch, Naturschützer ist der richtige Verein!!!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja auch nicht so richtig, wie so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen ist!
Bin mir auch bewußt, dass es ein schwieriges Unterfangen sein wird, aber wenn sich im Kleinen was bewegt, dann kommen auch bald größere Steine in's Rollen...


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre wohl ein Gremium, dass sich aus Anglern _und_ Naturschützern zusammensetzt.
> Dieses könnt sich dann hauptberuflich um Aufklärung, Schulungen, Demoorganisation etc kümmern!
> Finanziert aus Spenden vielleicht...
> Ich wäre gern bereit momatlich nen Betrag in den Spendentopf zu werfen!!!
> ...


Für soetwas sollten eigendlich unsere Verbände zuständig sein.
Wir sollten nur vielleicht mal etwas Druck auf diese ausüben, damit da auch mal was passiert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Für soetwas sollten eigendlich unsere Verbände zuständig sein.
> Wir sollten nur vielleicht mal etwas Druck auf diese ausüben, damit da auch mal was passiert.



Und wie Druck ausüben???;+

Ich nix in Verband!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hab gerade mal per Mail bei Greenpeace angefragt, was die zur PETA meinen. Hab mich nicht als Angler zu erkennen gegeben, sondern als Interessierter an einer Mitgliedschaft bei der PETA. Hätte aber zwiespältiges gehört. Mal sehen was die sagen.
Die konkurrieren ja um Spendengelder und vielleicht kann man hier hinterlistigerweise was erreichen.
Falls eine Antwort kommt, lass ich es Euch wissen.

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wie Druck ausüben???;+


 
Gute Frage, nächste Frage.|kopfkrat

Das ist eben das Problem. Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände ist leider gleich Null.
Oder hat schon mal irgendjemand etwas von den Anglerverbänden in öffentlichen Medien gelesen oder gehört, die nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben?
Ich leider nicht.
Die Peta ist aber stets in allen großen Medien präsent.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Für soetwas sollten eigendlich unsere Verbände zuständig sein.
> Wir sollten nur vielleicht mal etwas Druck auf diese ausüben, damit da auch mal was passiert.


 
Um Gottes Willen !!
Da ist schon mehr als genug " passiert " . Im vorauseilenden Gehorsam. 

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen !!
> Da ist schon mehr als genug " passiert " . Im vorauseilenden Gehorsam.
> 
> Ralf


Genau so sollen die Oberen sich natürlich nicht kümmern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Naturschützer ist der richtige Verein!!!


Eigentlich auch nicht.

Denn der Begriff "Natur" wird ja von den Schützern als der Bereich ohne Menschen oder ohne menschliche Einwirkung  deklariert.

Fakt ist aber, dass Menschen inkl. aller Dinge die sie anstellen, schlicht nichts als ein Teil der Natur sind.

Und so wie andere Arten auf veränderte Biotopbedingungen reagieren (gutes Mäusejahr - es werden mehr Räuber geboren, schlechtes Mäusejahr, weniger Räuber) wird es auch den Menschen gehen:
Sie werden entweder lernen in der jetzigen Anzahl "die Natur" so zu gestalten, dass sie mit der jetzigen Anzahl überleben können, oder "die Natur" wird von ganz alleine dafür sorgen, dass die zu vielen Menschen weniger werden.

Oder anders gesagt:
Der von "Schhützern" proklamierte "Naturschutz" meint im Normalfall eben immer den Schutz der Natur (den die ja ohne den Menschen definieren)* vor den Menschen.*

Mit solchen Leutn kann man nicht diskutieren, da eine gemeinsame Grundlage komplett fehlt und man daher nie auf einen auch nur kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner kommt.

Sollte es Schützer geben, die die Natur nicht vor, sondern für und mit Menschen schützen wollen, ist eine hervorragende Diskussionsgrundlage gegeben - ich kenne (bisher) nur keine.

Und selbst ehemals engagierte Vereine wie Greenpeace sind heute nichts als ein (nicht zu unterschätzender ) Teil der Spendensammelindustrie. Nicht umsonst hat sich deren Gründer schon lange von denen abgwandt.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass alles was irgendwas "schützt" in der Öffentlichkeit hochgejubelt wird, alles was irgendwas nutzen (was auch bedeutet: töten) will, jedoch dämonisiert.

Beispiel:
In der Nordsee werden die Robben auf Teufel komm raus geschützt - bis wieder die Seehundstaupe den halben Bestand dahin rafft.

Klasse Schutz!

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass gerade die "Schützer", die immer sagen man solle der Natur ihren Lauf lassen (deswegen keine Eingriffe wie angeln und jagen) im Wattenmeer sogar massiv eingreifen. 

Indem sie jeden Heuler aus dem Watt holen und großziehen (läßt sich ja auch schön Spenden sammeln, mit sonem putzigen Heuler - wegen nem schleimigen Dorsch rückt kein Bürger auch nur einen Euro raus.....).

Den müssten sie aber nach ihren eigenen Forderungen an Angler und Jäger eigentlich verrecken lassen - der Natur ihren Lauf lassen eben....

Mein Verständnis eines vernünftigen Schutzes wäre, die Seehunde auf eine Zahl zu reduzieren, die in der Nordsee auch gut überleben können (ein Mitarbeiter des Naturschutzparks Wattenmeer sagte mir mal, dass der Korpulenzfaktor bei den Robben ständig abnimmt (zu viele Robben, zu wenig Futter), daher geschwächtes Immunsysten und höhere Anfälligkeit gegenüber der Seehundstaupe. 

Da es gleichzeitig zu wenig Sandbänke etc. für die zu vielen Robben gibt, sitzen die zu eng aufeinander, was wiederum die Verbreitung der Seuche fördert (Tröpfcheninfektion)...

Ich verstehe was anderes unter Schutz - von daher dürfte eine Diskussion da mehr als schwierig werden, solange die die "Natur" vor den Menschen schützen wollen....

PS:
Lieber informieren und selber denken, als das "nach"denken, was andere vorgekaut haben!


----------



## J-son (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Thomas:
da sich aber immer nur ein Teil der Menschen bereiterklären wird die Natur zu schützen, und ein anderer Teil diese "gerettete" Natur zu kommerziellen Zwecken ausbeutet, ist ein Schutz der Natur VOR den Menschen angebrachter als ein Schutz der Natur FÜR den Menschen.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Aber komplett sinnlos, da die Menschen ein Teil der Natur sind und nicht getrennt davon.

Erst wenn das begriffen wird, kann es zu einem reellen Schutz kommen.

Ansonsten wird es wie oben beschrieben kommen:
Die Zahl der Menschen wird auf ein Maß reguliert, das sich mit den anderen Arten verträgt....

Deswegen wird es einen vernünftigen Schutz nie vor, sondern immer nur für und mit den Menschen geben..

Davon ab ist es auch vollkommen egal, ob man zu "kommerziellen" oder sonstigen Zwecken irgendwas ausbeutet.

Auch das Angeln könnte man dann als "Ausbeutung der Natur aus kommerziellen Zwecken" bezeichnen, denn da werden immerhin einige Milliönchen umgesetzt.

Mit solchen Argumentationen wäre ich mehr als vorsichtig ))

Und die ganzen Plakate, Infoblätter, Prospekte etc. der "Schützergemeinde", dafür musste natürlich nie ein Baum gefällt werden, zu den Demos kommen alle per pedes, Strom für die Fernsehnachrichten über die "guten Schützer" und bösen (ob kommerziell oder nicht) Nutzer komt ja aus der Steckdose.....

Achja, aber wenn die das nicht machen, kommen ja auch keine Spenden mehr....

Ich hab das, glaube ich, schon mal als Dummheit und Heuchelei bei den "Schützern" bezeichnet.

Man muss sich einfach davon verabschieden, einfach alles positiv zu sehen, wo das Wörtchen "Schutz" drin vorkommt (vor allem dann, wenns nur um die Spendensammelindustrie geht)....


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das bedeutet dann wie so oft "betreten und angeln verboten".
Alle sollen arbeiten und anschliessend nach hause gehen. Aufenthalt im freien nicht gestattet. Strände (wie bereits meist Realität) sind eingezäunt, keiner kommt ans Ufer. Und so weiter. Ich will das nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

So isses, Norbert, dann kann man sich den Strand im Fernsehen angucken, die Gutmenschen haben den Strom dafür ja nicht aus dreckigen Kraftwerken....


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

[offtopic]
Dann hab ich doppelt Pech...ich kuck kein Fernsehen, schon seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr.
[/offtopic]


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Thomas, leider bist Du da auch ein bisschen einseitig. Du hast Recht, wenn es um Schutzgebiete geht, in denen dann kein Mensch mehr rumlaufen darf. Aber es geht auch anders.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Denn der Begriff "Natur" wird ja von den Schützern als der Bereich ohne Menschen oder ohne menschliche Einwirkung deklariert.
> Das liegt aber vielmehr daran, dass die meißten der Naturschützer zu faul, jawohl zu faul, sind, einen Biotop zu pflegen. Sich selbst überlassen, wird aus der Natur in fast allen Fällen eine natürliche Monokultur. Mädesüß, Brennesseln, Schlehen usw. drängen je nach Wachstumsbedingungen - alles andere zurück.
> ...


 


Den Nachsatz hast Du aber auch nicht immer verinnerlicht, oder ? 

Ich mach ne ganze Menge im Naturschutz, und das schon lange. Allerdings, das gestehe ich ein, nicht ganz uneigennützig. Ich engagiere mich da, wo ich die Früchte auch genießen kann. Wir hatten eine ähnliche Diskussion schon mal. 
Ein paar Beispiele folgen, denn jetzt ist gleich mein Essen fertig. Da geht nix über :q

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Den Nachsatz hast Du aber auch nicht immer verinnerlicht, oder ?


Doch schon - aber ich nehme auch mir das Recht raus, meine Position mit von jmir gewählten (und durchaus auch als einsitig zu betrachtenden) Sätzen zum besten zu geben ))


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

So, satt bin.

Also Thema Naturschutz. Was kann man machen ?

Zuerst mal das einfachste.

Man kann in seinem Garten einen Teil gezielt verwildern lassen. Das ist etwas mehr Arbeit als Rasenmähen, hilft aber der Kleintierfauna ungemein.

Man kann auch einfach ein Balkenstück nehmen und jede Menge Löcher reinbohren, in verschiedenen Größen. An einem trockenen, sonnigen Platz aufgehängt siedeln sich bald ( völlig ungefährliche ) Holzbienen an. 

Man kann einen Haufen aus Holz und Steinen im Garten anlegen, in dem Igel, Spitzmäuse u.a. Unterschlupf finden.

Man kann auf das bepflanzen mit Exotischen Sträuchern verzichten und dafür heimische anpflanzen. 

Am besten macht man das alles zusammen. Dann hat man nämlich neben dem Effekt alle möglichen Kleintiere im eigenen Graten zu beobachten, auch noch den Vorteil weitestgehendst von Schädlingen verschont zu bleiben. 

Leider fängt bei vielen der Naturschutz erst außerhalb des eigenen Grundstückes an. Man geht raus in die Natur um das zu genießen, was man im eigenen Garten rund um die Uhr um sich haben könnte. Seltsam, oder ?

Gut, verlassen wir unser Grundstück.

Man kann sich mit Landwirten absprechen, ob die nicht bereit sind einen meterbreiten Streifen am Rand der Wiese, idealerweise am Waldrand, bis zum dritten Schnitt stehen zu lassen. Das ist mühsam und oft Ergebnislos, aber nicht hoffnungslos.

Man kann aber auch ein kleines Wiesenstück pachten oder kaufen. Ist nicht teuer. Man muß es allerdings einmal im Jahr mähen, im Juli oder August, je nach Lage und Witterung. Das anfallende Heu findet bei Pferdefreunden gerne Absatz, da von bester Qualität. Man wird nach spätestens drei Jahren feststellen, wie sich die grüne Wüste in ein Blumenmeer verwandelt hat. Und zwar ohne diese ausgesät zu haben. In der Folge stellen sich Schmetterlingsarten ein, die man vielleicht als Kind noch gesehen hat, danach aber nicht mehr.

Man kann auch zusätzlich, sofern man das Stück gekauft hat, eine Hecke pflanzen. Brombeere, Schlehe, Pfaffenhütchen, wilde Kirschen, Pflaumen, Äpfel, und anderes. Das zieht wieder andere Arten zusätzlich an.

Man kann auch an einem Bachlauf oder Feuchtgebiet, sofern dieses nicht in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt, anfangen Pflanzen wie z.B. Drüsiges Springkraut oder Riesenbärenklau zu bekämpfen. Eine Sch***arbeit und ungemein schweißtreibend. Aber extrem wirkungsvoll. Wird übrigens in keine Angelverein den ich kenne gemacht, obwohl doch eigentlich naheliegend.

Man kann sich als freiwilliger Helfer bei einer Ameisenschutzwarte anheuern lassen. Die kümmern sich um die verschiedenen Arten der großen Waldameise. Die Hauptarbeit besteht darin, Ameisennester auszugraben, die sich an " ungünstigen " Orten gebildet haben. Heißt meist in der Nähe von Häusern wo die anwohner auf die Barrikaden gehen. Macht echt Spass. Man schaufelt zuerst den Haufen in Platiktonnen. Dann fängt man an den unterirdischen Teil des Baus auszugraben. Alles das verfrachtet man dann an einen Ort, an dem die Tierchen nicht vorkommen und gute Lebensbedingungen finden.
Ein echt kribbelndes und brennendes Vergnügen, aber angeblich gut gegen Rheuma:q.

Das alles und noch viel mehr kann man als Einzelner schon bewegen.

Im Zusammenschluß mit einer Naturschutzgruppe wird´s etwas schwieriger, aber durchaus möglich. Es kommt dabei ein wenig auf die Ortsgruppe an. Sind die Meinungsbilder der Auffassung, man dürfe nicht in die Natur eingreifen und alles so wachsen lassen, wie es ist, vergiß es. 
Unsere ( ehemalige ) Arten- und Biotopvielfalt rührt aus der behutsamen Land- und Viehwirtschaft der Vergangenheit her. Diese Vielfalt ist ergo dem Eingriff des Menschen zu verdanken. Die heutigen Methoden der Landwirtschaft zerstören dagegen alles in ihrem Einzugsbereich. Ist einfach Fakt, ohne es zu werten. 

Es gilt nun, eine Ortsgruppe zu finden, die sich dessen bewusst ist. Solche Gruppen suchen händeringend und immer nach freiwilligen Helfern. Mehr als nach Geld. Wie schon oben erwähnt, beseutet diese Art von Naturschutz sehr, sehr viel Arbeit und Zeitaufwand. Bei diesen Wörtern verschwinden die meißten Naturschutzambitionierten schneller, als die Mäuse in den Löchern beim auftauchen eines Bussards. 
Aber das wäre eine Maßnahme, die es tzu verfolgen lohnt. Ich fürchte allerdings, am Ende bleiben nicht viele Helfer übrig. Der Rest ist überfordert und so zerschlägt sich das Ganze. Am Ende stehen die Angler dann als Möchtegerne da. 

Um nun nicht mit einem Heiligenschein dazustehen, möchte ich noch folgendes erklären.
Ich habe das alles schon gemacht. Bis auf den Garten allerdings nicht ständig und schon gar nicht gleichzeitig. Manches habe ich auch wieder aufgegeben, da es alleine einfach nicht zu schaffen war. Gleichgesinnte zu finden ist enorm schwer und dauert in 90 % aller Fälle bis nach dem ersten Einsatz. 
Ich tue, bzw, habe es getan, nur in meinem Einzugsgebiet. Da wo ich halt später herspazieren und die kleine Wunderwelt beobachen kann. Es ist also purer Eigennutz. 
Auch die Sache mit den Ameisen. Es ist unglaublich beeindruckend, vor einem fast zwei Meter ! hohen Haufen zu stehen, errichtet von Tieren die kleiner sind als der überwiegende Teil ihres Baumaterials. Was sind dagegen die Pyramiden ?

Also, das ist kein Aufruf, ich bin kein besserer Mensch, und an den Himmel glaub ich auch nicht. 
Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, das man sehr wohl etwas tun kann.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Peta? Robben? Naturschutz?

Ist Sommertheater???




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> In der Nordsee werden die Robben auf Teufel komm raus geschützt - bis wieder die Seehundstaupe den halben Bestand dahin rafft.
> 
> Klasse Schutz!
> ...


 
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du die Robben schützen willst, indem du sie totschießt?

Interessanter Gedanke!

Hier an der Küste interessiert das keinen Menschen.
Das ist ein normaler zyklischer Vorgang den es immer gegeben hat.

Was soll man mit toten Robben? Mützen basteln?

Das es den Naturpark Wattenmeer gibt ist mehr als wichtig.
Es handelt sich um eine weltweit einzigartige Landschaft, die unter anderem auch wegen des Küstenschutzes erhalten bleiben muss. Es ist ein Bereich indem der Mensch tatsächlich wenig Einfluß haben sollte.
Selbst wenn angesichts der Robbenbestände das Waidmannsherz lacht, sind Eingriffe des Menschen weder erwünscht noch notwendig.

Das hat mit Peta oder Greenpeace garnichts zu tun und gehört nicht in diesen Zusammenhang.

@ Thomas9904
Das du eine sagen wir mal leicht exotische Sichtweise des Begriffes Naturschutz hast ist mittlerweile durchaus deutlich geworden. 

Ursprünglich ging es bei der ganzen Robbengeschichte um die unsäglichen Schlächtereien auf dem Polareis.

Das dort Tieren bei lebendigem Leib das Fell über die Ohren gezogen wurde, ist Menschen nicht würdig.

Greenpeace und andere Organisationen haben damals darauf aufmerksam gemacht und das ist auch gut so.

Peta?

Ich kenn niemanden außer Anglern, der die überhaupt kennt. Viel Lärm um nichts.

http://www.peta.de/sonstiges/petadeutschland_ev_erstattet.1192.html

Wenn man den Artikel aufmerksam liest, dann stellt man fest das die Peta offensichtlich zwischen gelerntem waidmännischem und eben nicht waidmännischem Töten unterscheidet.

Na super besser gehts nicht.

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann in seinem Garten einen Teil gezielt verwildern lassen.



etwa so wie mein Nachbar ??

ist der jetzt ein Naturschützer mit einem Biogarten oder eben doch ein verwanzter, fauler, 24 Stunden am Tag besoffener Alkoholiker ??


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> etwa so wie mein Nachbar ??
> 
> ist der jetzt ein Naturschützer mit einem Biogarten oder eben doch ein verwanzter, fauler, 24 Stunden am Tag besoffener Alkoholiker ??


 
Schöner Garten, echt. |bigeyes

Nun wenn ich anhand des Gartenfotos ein Profil von Deinem Nachbarn erstellen soll, würde ich das so ausdrücken:

Er ist faul. Der verwilderte Garten wurde mit der Ausflucht ein Biogarten zu sein,einfach sich selbst überlassen. Davon zeugen zarte versuche etwas zu kultivieren ( hier Iris und Rhabarber? ), was dann aber wegen zu hohem Arbeitsaufkommen sein gelassen wurde. Er ist entweder latenter Alkoholiker, weil im Garten keine Spuren von Gelagen zu finden sind, oder stets so besoffen, das er die Terassentür nicht findet. Kiffen tut er nicht, da sonst Hanf auf dem Bild zu sehen sein müsste. Ein weiteres Anzeichen das gegen einen Biogarten spricht ist das fehlen von Kleingehölzen und einer Stein- Holzschüttung. Auch der fehlende Komposthaufen deutet darauf hin. Er besizt keinen Hund, sonst wären Pfade im hohen Gras zu sehen. Er ist arbeitslos, weswegen seine Frau arbeiten gehen muß, die nun aber keine Zeit mehr hat, sich um den Garten zu kümmern. Von Ihr stammt wahrscheinlich der Rhabarber und die Iris. Er hatte früher eine gute Stelle in einem Unternehmen welches entweder Pleite gemacht hat oder von einem Großkonzern geschluckt wurde, welcher erst mal alle Leute über 50 entlassen hat. Da er zu den Leistungsträgern dieses Unternehmens gehörte hat ihn das so aus der Bahn geworfen, dass er zum Alkohol griff. Seine beiden Kinder ( Junge und Mädchen ) haben daraufhin das Haus verlassen. Das Mädel arbeitet jetzt als Au Pair Mädchen in England, der Junge treibt sich am Bahnhof rum. 

So und jetzt bewerbe ich mich bei CSI als Profiler:g

Mal im Ernst Hotte, das ist doch Dein Garten, vom Nachbargrundstück aus fotografiert, Hä ??:m
Dann ist mein erstelltes Profil allerdings daneben und ich beschränke mich auf " faul ". 

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammlorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

och neee.......Ralle, jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht von dir. Als Profiler würdest Du nicht mal die Margarine fürs Brötchen verdienen....:q:q:q




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schöner Garten, echt. |bigeyes
> 
> Nun wenn ich anhand des Gartenfotos ein Profil von Deinem Nachbarn erstellen soll, würde ich das so ausdrücken:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Verd.......
und ich war so nah dran,........... teilweise

Gut´s Nächtle
Ralf


----------



## zanderzahn (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

????????????
-was hat das noch mit dem thema hier zu tun???????????

geht fischen und haut euch nicht die köppe ein...:m

...lächerlich was so ein kleines peta thema alles lostretet...;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du die Robben schützen willst, indem du sie totschießt?


Ja genau (das nennt man Wildmanagement).

Und Deine Argumentation ist genau die von PETA:
Denen geht es um die Rechte fürs Individuum (gleiche Rechte für jedes Tier wie für Menschen), mir gehts nicht um Indivudeen sondern um die Art bzw. um ein Biotop.

Und da kann es durchaus sehr vernünftig sein, Individuen zu töten,wenns einer Art insgesamt hilft.

Und da auf dem negativ besetzten "totschießen" rumzureiten, ist ein typisches Beispiel, wie es die sogenannten "Schützer" geschafft haben, die öffentliche Meinung umzubiegen.

Ob man sich dem als Angler anschliessen will, muss jeder selber wissen. Zu Ende gedacht liese aber diese Argumentation dann wirklich nur den Schluss zu, dass man besser das Angeln einstellen sollte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Bei den Robbenbeständen kann ich nicht mitreden, aber grundsätzlich hat Thomas da Recht. Es gibt Situationen wo man einen Teil eines Bestandes ausdünnen muß, um die Population zu schützen. Interessanterweise würde ein höheres Lebewesen als der Mensch - gäbe es das - mit uns wohl genauso verfahren.|kopfkrat
Man kann das mit einem Hegefischen vergleichen, auch hier werden Fische einer Art " entfernt " weil es einfach zu viele sind und die Natur selbst das nicht mehr in den Griff bekommt, bzw. nicht in einer für uns angemessenen Zeit und Weise. 

Ralf

P.S. Schon mal bemerkt, wie die Teilnahme an der Disukssion zum Unterthema " Was kann man machen " nach meinem letzten post nachgelassen hat. Die Mäuse haben den Bussard bemerkt:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja genau (das nennt man Wildmanagement).
> 
> Und Deine Argumentation ist genau die von PETA:
> Denen geht es um die Rechte fürs Individuum (gleiche Rechte für jedes Tier wie für Menschen), mir gehts nicht um Indivudeen sondern um die Art bzw. um ein Biotop.
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, ich weiß ja dass du auf den Begriff Naturschutz recht eigenwillig und undifferenziert reagierst.

Mir zu unterstellen, dass ich die Argumentation von Peta übernehme ist allerdings lächerlich. Dabei zu insistieren, dass ich mich als Angler deren Meinung anschliessen würde oder sogar müßte,folgt eher aus deiner sehr individuellen Betrachtungsweise. 

Ich sehe nicht, inwieweit dieser Zusammenhang dazu führen muß das Angeln einzustellen. Das ist mir zu ideologisch gedacht.

Menschenrechte für Robben? Tinnef.

Wildmanagement? Wozu? Das man die Zahl von Rehen, Hirschen, Kanninchen etc. reduziert ist für mich mehr als nachvollziehbar. Rehe vermehren sich bei uns wie die Karnickel und richten erhebliche Schäden im Obstbau an. Da natürliche Feinde fehlen, werden diese dann auch reduziert.

Übrigens mit Gewehr und Kugel, es gab auch schon mal die Forderung mit Schrot schiessen zu dürfen. Unwaidmännisch?

Der Begriff "totschießen" trifft es doch, oder? Man kann auch reduzieren sagen, um das was wirklich passiert etwas weicher zu verpacken, aber am Ende kommt das Gleiche dabei raus.

Der Nationalpark Wattenmeer ist ein einzigartiges schützenswertes Biotop. Etliche Fisch und Vogelarten haben dort ihre Laich-, Brut,- und Winterrastgebiete. Das hat mit Peta überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Du hast schlicht ein äußerst ungeeignetes Beispiel geliefert.

Die Robben schaden keinem außer sich selbst, wenn sie sich ungehemmt vermehreren. Wenn dann alle paar Jahre ein Teil des Bestandes von der Robbenstaupe dahingerafft wird, dann ist das unschön, aber so ist nun mal die Welt.

Da muß der Mensch nicht eingreifen. Oder doch? Warum? Weil er den Anblick toter angespülter Seehunde nicht ertragen kann?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei den Robbenbeständen kann ich nicht mitreden, aber grundsätzlich hat Thomas da Recht. *Es gibt Situationen wo man einen Teil eines Bestandes ausdünnen muß*, um die Population zu schützen. Interessanterweise würde ein höheres Lebewesen als der Mensch - gäbe es das - mit uns wohl genauso verfahren.|kopfkrat
> Man kann das mit einem Hegefischen vergleichen, auch hier werden Fische einer Art " entfernt " weil es einfach zu viele sind und die Natur selbst das nicht mehr in den Griff bekommt, bzw. *nicht in einer für uns angemessenen Zeit und Weise*.
> :q


 
Die Situationen gibt es. Aber bei Seehunden?
Was ist denn in dem Zusammenhang für uns angemessen? 

Lieber Thomas du argumentierst in diesem Themenbereich oft nicht weniger ideologisch, als die Peta und wer ideologisch argumentiert, wird oft wider besseres Wissen auf die Außenbahn gedrängt.

Die weltfremden, denaturierten und Ideologie verbrämten Jungs und Mädels verklagen?

Nur zu. Superidee!

Dann bekommen die endlich soviel Aufmerksamkeit, wie sie sich wünschen.

Achtung! Das war Ironie.

Allein das denen hier eine Plattform für ihr weltfremdes Gequatsche geboten wird, finde ich recht Sinnfrei.

Indem Sinne verabschiede ich mich jetzt aus der Diskussion. Ich habe um 3 eine Verabredung mit 2-3 Zandern und muß voher noch Rasenmähen.

Uli


P.S. Was hat das überhaupt beim Raubfischangeln zu suchen???

Das gehört doch in die Laberei.


----------



## wallerangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

also ich weis nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt und selbst beschimpft . die Peta hat Forellenteich Betreiber angezeigt die Leute ohne Fischereischein angeln lassen , ich finde das garnicht so schlimm . in Deutschland ist es eben mal so das jeder Angler einen Fischereischein haben muss . geht doch morgen früh mal in den nächsten Forellenzirkus und schaut mal wie manche Leute mit den fischen umgehen kescher kennen die nicht oder erst betäuben vorm abstechen . ich möchte in keinsder weise sagen das das denken was die Peta an den Tag legt richtig ist aber in dieser Sache kann ich sie verstehen . wenn ich Besitzer einer Teichanlage währe würde auch keiner ohne Schein angeln ( mit der Ausnahme von Kindern wo ein erwachsener dabei ist der den Schein besitzt ) , ich würde aber wahrscheinlich kein Geld damit verdienen da ich bestimmt die Hälfte verjagen würde : die nicht weidgerecht mit dem Fang umgehen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Die Robben schaden keinem außer sich selbst, wenn sie sich ungehemmt vermehreren.


Falsch, z. B. auch den Fischen, die sie zur Ernährung brauchen.

Alleine die Helgoländer Robben (Seehunde/Kegelrobben) brauchen je nach Studie (die gehen von zwischen 5 - 15 Kilo/Robbe/Tag aus, auch unterschiedlich natürlich Seehund/Kegelrobbe) zwischen 5 - 10 Tonnen Fisch pro Tag!

Das in einem vom Menschen zu Grunde gerichteten Biotop.

Da hat kein Jungfisch eine große Überlebenschance (noch weniger im Wattenmeer..).

Aber da wir in Deutschland außer Krabbenkuttern in der Nordsee praktisch eh keine Küstenfischerei mehr haben, passt das ja prima:
Die Robben fressen die Fische, die ansonsten die Krabben fressen würden.....

An diesem Beispiel will ich nur zeigen, dass die Menschheit nicht einfach Biotope "zu Tode schützen" sollte, sondern dass da ein vernünftiges Management wesentlich sinnvoller wäre (auch wenn das bedeutet z. B. niedliche Robben "abzuknallen"...).

Aber vielleicht ist das ja gewollt:
Lieber putzige Robben schützen, als auf ein einigermaßen vielfältiges Biotop hinzuarbeiten.

Ich hatte das ja schon mal erwähnt:
Spenden lassen sich halt leider besser mit glubschäugigen, flauschigen Pelztieren die man auch sehen kann, eintreiben als mit schleimigen, unter der Wasseroberfläche lebenden Fischen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



wallerangler schrieb:


> also ich weis nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt und selbst beschimpft . die Peta hat Forellenteich Betreiber angezeigt die Leute ohne Fischereischein angeln lassen , ich finde das garnicht so schlimm . in Deutschland ist es eben mal so das jeder Angler einen Fischereischein haben muss . geht doch morgen früh mal in den nächsten Forellenzirkus und schaut mal wie manche Leute mit den fischen umgehen kescher kennen die nicht oder erst betäuben vorm abstechen . ich möchte in keinsder weise sagen das das denken was die Peta an den Tag legt richtig ist aber in dieser Sache kann ich sie verstehen . wenn ich Besitzer einer Teichanlage währe würde auch keiner ohne Schein angeln ( mit der Ausnahme von Kindern wo ein erwachsener dabei ist der den Schein besitzt ) , ich würde aber wahrscheinlich kein Geld damit verdienen da ich bestimmt die Hälfte verjagen würde : die nicht weidgerecht mit dem Fang umgehen .


 
Du würdest überrascht sein, wieviele der  "unwaidmännischen Forellenpuffangler " einen Fischereischein haben.
Immer wieder: Der Schein hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit dem Verhalten am Wasser zu tun, das ist Charaktersache.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> in Deutschland ist es eben mal so das jeder Angler einen Fischereischein haben muss


Das ist einfach falsch.
In Brandenburg brauchst Du keinen Schein/Prüfung zum Friedfischangeln, in S-H und M-V gibt es den Urlaubsschein ohne Prüfung, in B-W kann man an Forellenanlagen bei denen ein Berechtigter (z. B. Fischwirtschaftsmeister) zum töten von Wirbeltieren vor Ort ist auch ohne Schein angeln...



> Der Schein hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit dem Verhalten am Wasser zu tun, das ist Charaktersache.


und das kommt noch dazu...


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> An diesem Beispiel will ich nur zeigen, dass die Menschheit nicht einfach Biotope "zu Tode schützen" sollte, sondern dass da ein vernünftiges Management wesentlich sinnvoller wäre (auch wenn das bedeutet z. B. *niedliche *Robben "*abzuknallen*...).
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist das ja gewollt:
> Lieber* putzige* Robben schützen, als auf ein einigermaßen vielfältiges Biotop hinzuarbeiten.
> ...


 
Ich habe schon beim ersten mal verstanden, was du meinst. Dadurch das du es zweimal sagst wird es nicht besser.

*Getretener Quark wird breit - nicht stark.*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Die unsachliche Polemik bringst du hier rein.

Egal, ist ja eh sinnfrei.

Unterstütz mal weiter schön die Peta, indem du sie ernst nimmst und ihr Aufmerksamkeit verschaffst. Da freuen die sich drüber.

Wie gesagt, gehört das nach deinen Kriterien nicht in die Laberei?

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, gehört das nach deinen Kriterien nicht in die Laberei?



Du glaubst doch nicht im Traum dran, das Thomas9904 seinen selbst erstellten Thrööt ins Laberforum verschiebt...:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Unterstütz mal weiter schön die Peta, indem du sie ernst nimmst und ihr Aufmerksamkeit verschaffst. Da freuen die sich drüber.


Also der Satz ist nun mal nicht richtig. #d

Wenn hier Aufklärungsarbeit und Hintergrundwissen zur PETA aufgewühlt wird, hilft das erstmal allen Anglern, sich ein genaues Bild zu machen. Was Sache ist. Dafür ist AB da, informieren, diskutieren, austauschen, ansammeln. Erstmal ist Angler-Einigkeit das hehre Ziel, was leider lange noch nicht erreicht ist. |rolleyes
Eine Vogel-Strauss Politik versagt in solchen Fällen, eigentlich bei allen ernsten Problemen. Und menschliche Degeneration und politisierte Memetik ist ein ernstes Problem. Wie man genauer betrachtet alle menschbedingten Probleme auf Verräter und Brunnenvergifter zurückführen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Traum dran, das Thomas9904 seinen selbst erstellten Thrööt ins Laberforum verschiebt...:q:q:q


Das wäre ein vorbildlicher Fall von strikter Konsequenz :q

Geht hier aber primär laut Titel um Forellenteiche (den aktuellen PETA-Anstoss).


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Traum dran, das Thomas9904 seinen selbst erstellten Thrööt ins Laberforum verschiebt...:q:q:q


 
Natürlich glaube ich das nicht.

Die Schlagzeile im allgemeinen Volksverdummungsorgan, der Blödzeitung möchte ich nicht sehen.

"Angler gehen gerichtlich gegen Peta vor"

Schön mit I-Net-Adresse.

Anschließend haben die 100.000 Klicks mehr auf ihrer Seite.

Bombenidee.

Uli


----------



## Sailfisch (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich habe nur eine bescheidene Frage an die "großen Robbenschützer":

Was spricht eigentlich - mit Ausnahme des treuen Blicks - dagegen Robben genau so zu "nutzen", wie wir es hier mit Wild lebenden Tieren (Rehe, Wildschweine, Hasen etc.) auch machen? 
Nur weil bei uns alle Robben süß finden, kann das doch nicht dazu führen, dass wir anderen vorzuschreiben haben wie sie damit zu verfahren haben. Wir lassen uns das Schlachten der Kühe ja auch nicht verbieten, nur weil die anderswo heilig sind!
Etwas anderes kann nur dann gelten, wenn eine Tierart vom Aussterben bedroht ist, dann muss die Weltgemeinschaft ran.
Um den provokanten Bock fett zu machen, gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Delphine.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das ist überhaupt nicht provokant.

Dagegen spricht nur eins, die Jagd müßte im Nationalpark Wattenmeer stattfinden. 

Wenn man sie nutzen kann, warum nicht.

Sie allerdings präventiv wegen der Staupe zu töten...

Da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht so recht.

Ich fahre jetzt auf die Elbe. Angeln.

Uli


----------



## Sailfisch (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht nur eins, die Jagd müßte im Nationalpark Wattenmeer stattfinden.



Ich bin unsicher, ob man deren Schutzgebiete so ohne weiteres mit unseren vergleichen kann. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sie allerdings präventiv wegen der Staupe zu töten...



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn ich den Aufwand sehe, der hier bei Vogelgrippe und anderen Seuchen betrieben wird, dann erscheint es mir jedenfalls nicht ausgeschlossen, dass diese Maßnahme im Sinne einer sinnvollen Tierseuchenbekämpfung wichtig ist.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt auf die Elbe. Angeln.



Viel Erfolg, werde nachher an unseren Teichen den Zandern nachstellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Nu simmer also bei de Robben, na gut.

Wie bereits gesagt kann ich bei den Robben nicht mitreden. Mir fehlt das detaillierte Wissen über die Situation im Wattenmeer, kenne nur das, was man ab und an im Fernsehen sieht und das ist selten objektiv.
Aber:
Soweit ich weiß ist auch das natürliche Gleichgewicht im Wattenmer nicht besonders stabil. Und soweit ich weiß, ist die Robbenpopulation zumindest eine geografische Rasse mit geringem genetischem Potential. Wenn es nun so sein sollte, dass ein Seuchenausbruch den größten Teil des Bestandes dahinraffen kann, und dem zufolge der Bestand der ganzen Population gefährdet ist, weil eben zu wenig Exemplare übrig bleiben, dann ist ein Abschuß bei zu großem Bestand absolut richtig. Wie gesagt, wenn. Ich weiß es nicht.
Warum man dann die geschossenen Tiere nicht aufessen kann, oder einen schicken Mantel draus macht, weiß ich auch nicht.
Sinn macht das nicht.

So, und als nächstes kommen wahrscheinlich die Delphine, ok. Aber spätestens beim großen Panda steige ich aus.

Ralf

PS. Diese blöden " ich geh jetzt angeln " Kommentare könnt Ihr Euch alle sparen. Sie sind zutiefst frustrierend für Leute, die das zur Zeit nicht können.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Warum man dann die geschossenen Tiere nicht aufessen kann,


Ende der Nahrungskette - fettreich - Schwermetallbelastung


> oder einen schicken Mantel draus macht


Wegen der Schützer, weil sich damit keiner auf die Straße trauen würde....

Die Robbenpopulation ist zu klein, um regelmäßig Antikörper bilden zu können. 
Bleibt also nur der Weg den Bestand so auszudünnen (=abzuknallen), dass der Weg über die Tröpfcheninfektion nicht gleich den halben Bestand dahinrafft - oder eben in guter Schützermanier "die armen Viecher elend verrecken lassen".....

(Quelle: http://www.wattenmeer-nationalpark.de/seehundstaupe.pdf;, "unverdächtige" Schützerseite,  Seite 11
Zitat:
Weil die Viren nur durch akut erkrankte Tiere ausgeschieden werden, ist die ständige Anwesenheit des Virus Voraussetzung für eine dauernde Erhaltung einer Basismmunität innerhalb der betreffenden Population. Dafür wäre aber aus verschiedenen Gründen eine Populationsgröße von mehreren 100.000 Tieren erforderlich.
Da die Wattenmeerpopulation deutlich unter der angegeben Zahl liegt, geht die Basisimmunität über die Jahre verloren und der Bestand ist nach einiger Zeit wieder anfällig für das Virus.
Zitat Ende)
PS: 100.000 Seehunde hats noch nie in der Deutschen Bucht gegeben - auch vor den Menschen nicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Thomas

Das ist das was ich ausdrücken wollte, nur wissenschaftlich korrekter. Das mit dem aufessen und Pelzmantel war mir schon klar. Hab´s auch nur provokativ gemeint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



> Das mit dem aufessen und Pelzmantel war mir schon klar. Hab´s auch nur provokativ gemeint.


Ich auch, weils auch so schön die Heuchelei der Schützer zeigt... )))


----------



## Patrick S. (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Natürlich glaube ich das nicht.
> 
> Die Schlagzeile im allgemeinen Volksverdummungsorgan, der Blödzeitung möchte ich nicht sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Na so ein Bericht in der Bild wäre doch mal gut...es geht doch nicht darum wie man es schreibt sondern das die Leser auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie sehen...

Jetzt sind wir immer die Bösen...das muß sich doch mal ändern... aber die meisten haben doch vor so einer Kampanie Angst...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Na dann rasieren wir doch einfach die Haare ab und machen ne Lederjacke draus. Die finden dann alle toll.

Ralf


----------



## Karsten01 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na dann rasieren wir doch einfach die Haare ab/quote]
> 
> Na,na,na, Ralf!(Oder habe ich jetzt was mißverstanden?)


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Na so ein Bericht in der Bild wäre doch mal gut...es geht doch nicht darum wie man es schreibt sondern das die Leser auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie sehen...
> 
> Jetzt sind wir immer die Bösen...das muß sich doch mal ändern... aber die meisten haben doch vor so einer Kampanie Angst...


 
Wir sind überhaupt nicht die Bösen.

Es geht doch nicht um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung, sondern um Aufmerksamkeit.

Jeder Klick auf die Petaseite schadet.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn hier Aufklärungsarbeit und Hintergrundwissen zur PETA aufgewühlt wird, hilft das erstmal allen Anglern, sich ein genaues Bild zu machen. Was Sache ist. Dafür ist AB da, informieren, diskutieren, austauschen, ansammeln. Erstmal ist Angler-Einigkeit das hehre Ziel, was leider lange noch nicht erreicht ist. |rolleyes
> Eine Vogel-Strauss Politik versagt in solchen Fällen, eigentlich bei allen ernsten Problemen. Und menschliche Degeneration und politisierte Memetik ist ein ernstes Problem. Wie man genauer betrachtet alle menschbedingten Probleme auf Verräter und Brunnenvergifter zurückführen kann.


 
Sich mit den und deren verqueren Ideen auseinanderzusetzen heißt sie ernst zu nehmen.

Also ignoriert man die Kasperköpfe am besten und bietet ihnen nicht auch noch ein öffentliches Forum für ihre verqueren Ideen.

Haben die in Deutschland schon irgendetwas erreicht?

Nein.

So what.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> PS. Diese blöden " ich geh jetzt angeln " Kommentare könnt Ihr Euch alle sparen. Sie sind zutiefst frustrierend für Leute, die das zur Zeit nicht können.:c


 
Ralle, ich entschuldige mich dafür öffentlich!

Sooooooo toll war das garnicht, das angeln meine ich.

Uli


----------



## Patrick S. (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich meinte damit auch nicht das wir die Bösen sind ( sorry wenn es rüber kam ) sondern das wir als böse dargestellt werden, weil sich viele ( Nichtangler ) unter der PeTA eine seriöse Organisation vorstellen...
Das muß geändert werden und wir müssen unseren Standpunkt vertreten.

Wir müssen nur mehr positive Sachen an die Öffentlichkeit leiten, über uns erzählen, was die Vereine machen...klar dafür brauchen wir die PeTA nicht, aber durch solch einen Blödsinn wäre es doch einfach auf den Zug aufzuspringen und anhand solcher PeTA - Artikel die Welt aufrütteln.

Ist ein anderer Weg, aber vielleicht funktioniert der besser...

Es ist ja schon schlimm genug zu wissen, das viele Vereine der Nachwuch fehlt...ich sage jetzt auf keinen Fall das es alleine an der PeTA liegt, aber so ganz unbeteiligt sind die bestimmt auch dort nicht...ich sage nur Schulauftritte...

Wir brauchen einen besseren Ruf und die PeTA versucht diesen zu zerstören...das ist die Sache die ich so nicht ab kann...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na dann rasieren wir doch einfach die Haare ab/quote]
> ...


----------



## hotte50 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Haare von einem Tierfell, dann ist´s ne Lederjacke und keine Pelzjacke. Somit dann auch gesellschaftsfähig.
> 
> Jungejunge..
> 
> Ralf



|sagnix|muahah:


und genau das ist wieder einmal ein Beispiel für viele verlogene und heuchlerische Aktionen der sogenannten Tierschützer. Pelzjacken etc. werden verdammt aber Lederschuhe  trägt fast jeder der scheinheiligen Apostel. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen von Typen mit Holzschuhen herum laufen gesehen...:q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



hotte50 schrieb:


> |sagnix|muahah:
> 
> 
> und genau das ist wieder einmal ein Beispiel für viele verlogene und heuchlerische Aktionen der sogenannten Tierschützer. Pelzjacken etc. werden verdammt aber Lederschuhe  trägt fast jeder der scheinheiligen Apostel. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen von Typen mit Holzschuhen herum laufen gesehen...:q:q:q



Stimmt nicht, die Petajungs tragen mit Vorliebe Chucks, Lederschuhe sind verpönt.


----------



## hotte50 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, die Petajungs tragen mit Vorliebe Chucks, Lederschuhe sind verpönt.



ich habe noch keinen mit Chucks gesehen und außerdem gibts ja noch jede Menge andere Tierschutzorganisationen. Vielleicht sind die Chucksträger ja alle bei euch da oben.....das wäre gut so.....umso weniger treiben hier ihr Unwesen #6



Ps. Habe gerade mal ein bisschen google bemüht bezüglich Bekleidung von Peta-Aktivisten. Mein Gott, die machen ja eine Religion daraus...#d

obwohl.....so mache Kleidung wirklich sehr ansehnlich ist.....:vik:

guckst Du hier:  http://www.peta-online.at/kampagnen/swain/index.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da aus anderem Blickwinkel nicht auch ein Stückchen Pelz zu sehen wäre :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wo wollt ihr drauf hinaus? Das die PETA-Leuts sich gegenseitig zerstreiten wegen Fell-Leder-Tragen? Hofft ihr auf (ausrottende) Schlägereien zwischen ihnen "Du hat ein Fell an" ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da aus anderem Blickwinkel nicht auch ein Stückchen Pelz zu sehen wäre :q


 
Der Pelz müffelt vermutlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da aus anderem Blickwinkel nicht auch ein Stückchen Pelz zu sehen wäre :q


Ist doch eine Amerikanerin, das sind ALLE Haare bis die auf dem Kopf wegrasiert, epiliert, heiss gewachst, ausgezupft - unter Pelztierqualen allererster Güte, aber das realisieren diese Schnepfen ja nicht. Die Barthaare nicht zu vergessen. Wenn das jemand bei einem Nerz oder Kaninchen mit der gleichen Haarmenge machen würde, nicht auszudenken. I|krach:
Irgendwie reinste Masochist(innen) ohne Realwarnehmung. Hauptsache aussehen wie auf Seite-1. :g

Wird übrigens Zeit, daß das mit den gentechnisch veränderten frei gestaltbaren Schimpansinnen :k mal Gestalt und Form annimmt (und dann natürlich eher zum Aldi/Lidl-Price), dann sind die Tussis wech vom Fenster! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wird übrigens Zeit, daß das mit den gentechnisch veränderten frei gestaltbaren Schimpansinnen :k mal Gestalt und Form annimmt (und dann natürlich eher zum Aldi/Lidl-Price), dann sind die Tussis wech vom Fenster! :m


 
Hamwer sowas nich als Bundeskanzlerin ??

Duckundwech


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Mal wieder ernst.

Hatte ja an Greenpeace geschrieben und wollte wissen, was die von der PETA halten. Hier die Antwort:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

_vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das Vertrauen, das Sie uns
entgegenbringen.

Zusammen mit anderen Organisationen hat Greenpeace den “Deutschen
Spendenrat” gegründet, der Kriterien für ein Spendensiegel u.a. für
Umweltschutzorganisationen erarbeitet hat. Beim Deutschen Spendenrat können
Sie auch Auskunft über den Umgang von Organisationen mit Spendengeldern
erhalten:

Deutscher Spendenrat
Simrockallee 27
53173 Bonn
Tel. 0228/9355728
Fax 0228/9355799
www.spendenrat.com

Das Deutsche Zentralinstitut für soziale Fragen (DZI) prüft ausschließlich
Organisationen, die im humanitären und karitativen Bereich tätig sind.
Deutsches Zentralinstitut für soziale Fragen (DZI)
Bernadottestraße 94
14195 Berlin
http://www.dzi.de
Tel. 030/839001-10/11
Fax 030/8314750

Greenpeace hat sich ganz auf die Auseinandersetzung mit den Verursachern
der Umweltprobleme konzentriert. Das, so glauben wir, sind wir unserem
Arbeitsauftrag und unseren Fördermitgliedern  schuldig. Recherchen, die
sich mit dem Verhalten anderer Umweltorganisationen und insbesondere ihrem
Finanzgebaren beschäftigen, führen wir daher nicht durch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

_<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<_

_Werd mal weiter nachhaken, nur so aus Spass._

_Ralf



_


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Supi! #6 da sieht man, wo der Nagel sitzt, der Schuh drückt und die Augen blind sind :g. Manchmal würde denen auch ein Blick über den Zaun ganz gut anstehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Moin, 

Anfürsich können wir froh sein das die alle anscheinend ihr eignes Süppchen kochen. Logisch , wer will schon (Spenden)Gelder teilen...............


----------



## hotte50 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wenn man ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen liest, könnte man auch auf die Idee kommen, das man sich nur vor einer klaren Aussage drücken will und Greepeace von PETA nicht allzuviel halten. Auf der Seite vom Spendenrat kann man ja die Mitgliederliste einsehen......PETA ist dort jedenfalls nicht angeschlossen.

Sind zwar alles nur Vermutungen von mir......aber könnte ja durchaus so sein....oder ?? #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Greenpeace sind auch Leute die noch fest auf dem Boden stehen. Die gehen gegen den kommerziellen Raubbau vor, siehe Fangschifffabriken etc. Die sind immer noch „Fleischesser“ und „Lederjacken“Träger


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wir sollten doch froh sein, dass es Greenpeace gibt. Im großen und ganzen machen die Jungs und Mädels da gute Arbeit für den Erhalt unserer Umwelt. Bei denen kommt es nur selten vor, dass sie sich auf Fakten, die sie nur vom Hören-Sagen kennen verlassen. Ihre Aktionen haben im großen und Ganzen einen wissenschaftlich belegten Hintergrund. 

Kann mich Denni Lo nur anschließen.

Was deren "klare" Aussage zu PETA angeht, so kann ich sie verstehen - hol Dir mal ne klare Aussage von einem der großen Anglerverbände - die sagt dann auch meist alles und gar nichts.

Für PETA habe ich gar nichts übrig, meines Erachtens nach gehören die in die Rubrik "Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht". Ich glaube, die schauen zu viel "Hab dich lieb Bärchi" Filme. Ihre reißerischen Aufmachungen und Meldungen erinnern doch eher an BRAVO oder COUPE, oder wie diese Zeitschriften sonst noch heißen. 
Die sg. Promis, die sich vor den Schmuddel-Karren der PETA spannen lassen, sind doch meines Erachtens nach nur Publicity-Süchtig. Nach den meisten von denen kräht doch auch kaum ein Hahn.

Ich glaube, Greenpeace und ähnliche sind über die PETA auch nicht sonderlich glücklich. Reißen die doch das, was Greenpeace in jahrelanger, meist wirklich guter Arbeit, mit den Händen aufgebaut hat, mit dem A***h sofort wieder ein.

Ich glaube, Greenpeace ist uns Anglern dienlicher, als manch einer denkt.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn hier Aufklärungsarbeit und Hintergrundwissen zur PETA aufgewühlt wird, hilft das erstmal allen Anglern, sich ein genaues Bild zu machen.



Diese Aufklärungsarbeit habe ich doch schon vor Tagen mit einem einzigen Post geleistet: Die Leute sind abseitig, weitgehend unbekannt und daher einfach: belanglos und uninteressant! Ich bin ganz Ulis Meinung: Ihr fahrt hier 'n bisschen Geisterbahn mit einem einem müden Schreckgespenst namens PETA. Mit Kleinreden hat das nix zu tun! Fragt doch mal in eurem - nicht angelnden - Bekanntenkreis, wer oder was PETA ist. Die meisten werden es essen wollen (Feta?) oder ihrem Baby auf den Popo schmieren (Penaten?), das war's!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Geh mal auf die Schule:
Konnte ich bei meinen Nichten und Neffen sehen (gut das es Angler und Jäger in der Familie gibt).
Da machen die fett Propaganda und die Kiddies finden es "ganz toll, was für Tiere zu tun".
In meinen Augen ist das Volksverhetzung bei Kindern.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

unterschätzt die PETA nicht, die sind leider allgegenwärtig. Wie Thomas sagte in den Schulen sind sie ja schon des öfteren...


----------



## Patrick S. (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wie schon geschrieben ist die PETA überall...ich bin fest der Meinung das diese Leute diesen Thread mit Vorliebe verfolgen...
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das wir zwar diskutieren können, aber dieses leider nichts bringt...
Einen Gegenoffensive wäre angebracht, obwohl das zwar nach Krieg klingt, was ich nicht möchte aber anders wird das leider nicht gehen...

Ich möchte auch noch in 50 Jahren angeln DÜRFEN...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch* noch *in 50 Jahren *angeln DÜRFEN*...


Mit dem Argument  - und auch in den nächsten 1 bis 49 Jahren - gibts im Zweifelsfall eine Revolution, ganz klar! :m

Angler aller Bundesländer und Angelarten, vereinigt euch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wir müssen klar gegenhalten, die Forellenteiche knn jeder hier sehen wie er will, ich finde die echt sehr gut da man da auch ohne Schein mal "schnupperfischen" kann um sich evtl auch den endgültigen Anstoß zum Angelschein zu geben.

Das angeln positiv ist wurde ja öfters gezeigt, siehe angeln und die schwererziehbaren Kids

Bitte um mögliche Aktonen/Vorschläge gegen diese Massaker von Forellenteichen. Keine Gewalt oder Anpöbeleien, auch wenn man den einen oder anderen on denen ruhigen Gewissens als Lebendköder hernehmen kann, so viel Luft kann nicht absaufen.

Mir fällt momentan nichts ein, habe nen Schädel, blöder Wetterumschwung...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

bei uns ist generell Angelscheipflicht(NRW), soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

ihr solltet euch selber mal schreiben lesen...mehr sage ich zu diesem thema nicht mehr....wie alt und tollerant sind wir denn???...bei einigen setze ich kindergartennivaue voraus...spielt weiter und stellt euch auf die selbe ebene....ich bin angler und kein fanatischer peta ...wie auch immer....wir angler haben die lobby in europa...peta "leider" nicht....und wenn es einige wenige trifft ...tut es mir leid...


...aber, ich denke , wir angler richten bedeutend grøsseren schaden an ....als die kleine liebe peta....

...sind wir mal ehrlich...peta in europa...sind einige wenige pøbelnde radikale menschen...

..ich glaube die agressiven rechtsradikalen und zum teil selbige osteuropæer sind bedeutend schlimmer...fuer uns angler..

wir haben eine lobby...wir sind mit abstand der grøsste organisierte verband in deutschland...warum so weinerlich???

.....das liegt wohl in userer natur..robben, rehe ect. zum regulierenden selbstschutz zu vernichten...weiter so....aber wenn es an die fische geht schreien alle GANZ LAUT!!!!..

....thomas warum so verdammt scheinheilig....das thema gehørt ins laber forum....sonst kønnen unangemeldete peta-aktivisten mitlesen!!!!.....

aber die menschliche rasse steht "so weiss gott" ueber allem...und genau das wird uns irgendwann zum verhængniss....

mit ein wenig mehr tolleranz , hætten wir nicht diese probleme dieser welt....


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

mal ohne smile....


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

und Thomas...wer ewig ecken und kanten an selbigen menschen oder anderen sucht...kann und wird nie in seinem eigenem leben gluecklich werden...bzw. kann andere niemal´s gluecklich machen...

...vermisse adequate rezepte zu deinen vorstellungen...als hobbykoch...:m


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

und jetzt macht mich nieder....denken unterscheidet uns von allen anderen wesen...

....genau dass stell ich hier in frage...

....go nat....


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

*grins*

Ich bin ja nur selten deiner Meinung Andre, aber diesmal...

Ich kann mir kaum den Bauch halten.

Touche!

Uli


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Andre:

ich sehe das anders. PETA ist allgegenwärtig und hat sehr wohl eine Lobby hier in Europa, man sollte was gegen die Leute unternehmen, denn sie verhetzen nur


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ Andree

Es liegt vermutlich an meinem geringen Intellekt, dass ich die meißten Deiner Zeilen nicht verstehe. Macht nix.

Verstanden habe ich, dass wir eine Lobby haben sollen. Das ist mir allerdings neu. Oder meinst Du den VdSF ? |supergri

Die Peta ist ein Haufen nicht ernst zu nehmender Idealisten und Spinner. Genau wie Greenpeace in der Gründungsphase. 


Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Die PETA hat bei uns in Deutschland einen guten Nährboden. Hinterfotziges Moralgebete mit Schuldzuweisungen führt bei uns Deutschen doch grundsätzlich sofort zu einem kollektiven schlechten Gewissen. Da brauch nur jemand mit dem Schlagwort Ethik zu kommen und schon wagt sich keiner mehr zu widersprechen. Inmitten von Modevegetariern, gelangweilten Menschen die einfach irgendwo dagegen sein wollen um sich eine imaginäre eigene Identität zu verschaffen kommen solche Schaumschläger wie die PETA natürlich richtig gut an. Das Argument "jeder Click auf die PETA - Seite schadet" ist grundsätzlich richtig, das Problem ist nur, dass die Leute von sich aus oft genug in die Schlagzeilen kommen und wenn die öffentlichkeit immer wieder "Peta verklagt Angler, Peta verklagt angler..." liest bekommt man ja fast schon angst angeln zu gehen. Wenn wir einfach nur immer einstecken drängen die uns damit früher oder später noch weiter ins Gesellschaftliche Abseits. Vielleicht wäre es mal an der Zeit dass regelmäßig Schlagzeilen wie "Anglerklage erfolgreich, PETA verliert Gemeinnützigkeit" oder "PETA schadet Umwelt" zu lesen sind. Aufmerksamkeit muss nicht immer positiv für die Bande sein und wenn nur genug negativ Publicity kommt dauert es nicht lange bis es nicht mehr "cool" ist zu PETA zu gehören und dann haben sie verloren.


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Was mir immer wieder in den Kopf kommt über diesen Verein ist die Verlogenheit.
Jeder von euch kennt wohl den Fernsehkasper Dirk Bach. Das ist einer der Deutschen Aushängeschilder von Peta. Und jetzt erzähl mir mal einer, dass man ohne Fleischgenuß zu so einer Qualle mutieren kann. Nur mit Grünzeugs kann das nicht klappen. Hella von Sinnen ist genau so ein Kandidat, auch wenn sie in letzter Zeit enorm abgespeckt hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder in den Kopf kommt über diesen Verein ist die Verlogenheit.
> Jeder von euch kennt wohl den Fernsehkasper Dirk Bach. Das ist einer der Deutschen Aushängeschilder von Peta. Und jetzt erzähl mir mal einer, dass man ohne Fleischgenuß zu so einer Qualle mutieren kann. Nur mit Grünzeugs kann das nicht klappen. Hella von Sinnen ist genau so ein Kandidat, auch wenn sie in letzter Zeit enorm abgespeckt hat.


 
Die wissen nicht, dass in Schokolade Blut ist und Sahne von der Kuh kommt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Macht mal Folgendes:

Sucht euch 5 Bekannte raus, die keine Angler sind, sondern ganz normale Pers. Männer, Frauen, Kinder.

Ruft die an und fragt, ob sie wissen, was sich hinter dem Namen Peta verbirgt.

Wenn sie euch das sagen können, fragt sie mal nach den Zielen von Peta.

Obwohl das eh keiner macht, wäre ich gespannt.

97,5% aller Deutschen interessiert es einen Schaißdreck, was die machen.
Mal abgesehen von ein paar revoltierenden veganen Großstadtteenys.

Die Peta will nur Öffentlichkeit. Was hier einige nicht verstehen, ist dass eine Kampagne gegen die Peta - eine Kampagne für die Peta ist.

Wer deren Quatsch sowieso für Blödsinn hält, der schaut sich das belustigt an. Wer ohnehin einen Hang zu denen hat kennt sie schon oder wird dadurch auf sie aufmerksam.

Die meisten Menschen sind weder an Forellenteichen, noch an Karpfenfotos interessiert. Ich übrigens auch nicht.

Man muss diesen Ökofaschismus nicht dadurch unterstützen, indem man ihn ernst nimmt.

Wie gesagt, jeder Click auf deren Seite ist einer zuviel.

Das ist ein Schuß in den Ofen.

Uli


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Ich habe es zwar nicht gemacht wie Du beschrieben hast aber weiß das mindestens 3 von meinen Bekannten die PETA sehr wohl kennen. Sind keine Jäger/Angler. Sie kennen die Leute durch die „Jugendarbeit“ der PETA in den Schulen. Nach der Meinung habe ich nicht gefragt aber es reicht das die im Bewusstsein sind.

Lasset uns die PETA im Keime ersticken auf das wir uns nie wieder solche Fragen am Gewässer gefallen lassen müssen wie:

Tiermörder und weitere.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Wenn du insgeamt nur 3 Bekannte hast, dann ist das in der Tat ein schlechtes Ergebnis. 

Wenn du insgesamt 200 Bekannte hast, dann ist das im Rahmen.

Uli


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@ Sundvogel

Wenn ich mit meinen Kunden rede, dann kennt die, oder zumindest den Mist, den die verzapft haben jeder.

Unter Pelzträgern herrscht gerade im gesetztem Alter teilweise eine echte Angst vor Anschlägen so genannter Tierschützer.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es im Pelzgewerbe mitlerweile auch über 70.000 Arbeitsplätze weniger in Deutschland als noch Ende der 80ziger Jahre. Peta und Co haben hier schon sehr viel erreicht und viele Existenzen zerstört. 

Zum Glück gibt es noch ein paar Kunden, dehnen das Sch...ßegal ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Dass Pelzträger die kennen ist ja wohl logisch oder?

Die Gefahr, dass bei Pelzträgern Sympathisanten der Peta dabei sind ist wohl recht gering.

Ich treffe heute abend 14 junge Männer, Sportler, ich werde die mal fragen. Ich schätze die sind repräsentativ.

Ich berichte.

Uli


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

@Sundvogel: verdreh nicht das was ich geschrieben habe, das mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

|uhoh:Verdrehen?|uhoh:


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Mit den 3 Bekannten, Schule=Menschenansammlung 

In der Tat habe ich nur wenige Bekannte die ihre Kinder in die Schule schicken, die meisten sind noch im Kindergarten. Ich habe nicht gefragt sondern wurde selbst darauf angesprochen, sollte doch reichen um eine Flächendeckende Werbung für etwas zu machen wenn man über die Kinder geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Damit sundvogels "Befürchtungen" es könnte durch diesen Thread hier jemand auf die PETA - Seite klicken, etwas zerstreut werden, hier nochmal Links die nicht zu PETA gehen:


> Weitere Infos über PETA:
> *Klick hier>>>* und *hier>>>*


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich treffe heute abend 14 junge Männer, Sportler, ich werde die mal fragen. Ich schätze die sind repräsentativ.
> 
> Ich berichte.
> 
> Uli


 
Dann frage mal nicht direkt nach dem Namen Peta. Der ist in der Tat nicht so bekannt. Sondern frage mal nach Tierschutz/-rechtsorganisationen und deren Ansichten. Ich denke mal das Thema kennt fast jeder. Und eben diese Ansichten und deren Verbreitung  sind das gefährliche. Welche Organisation da nun hintersteht ist eigendlich wurscht und interessiert nur am Rande.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Dann frage mal nicht direkt nach dem Namen Peta. Der ist in der Tat nicht so bekannt. Sondern frage mal nach Tierschutz/-rechtsorganisationen und deren Ansichten. Ich denke mal das Thema kennt fast jeder. Und eben diese Ansichten und deren Verbreitung sind das gefährliche. Welche Organisation da nun hintersteht ist eigendlich wurscht und interessiert nur am Rande.


 
;+;+;+;+;+;+

Wieso?

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Dann frage mal nicht direkt nach dem Namen Peta. Der ist in der Tat nicht so bekannt.



Das mit dem Namen ist allerdings schon wichtig. Natürlich wissen alle, das es so was wie Bier gibt, aber von zum Beispiel Spalter Pils (welche vertane Chance, es müsste Spalt Pils heissen!) haben bestimmt die meisten noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

9 hatten keine Ahnung. Welche Petra?

4 wussten das es die gibt, irgendwas mit Tieren - und einer kannte die.

Übrigens ein Angler.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Knapp 36 % . Respekt. :q

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Jau, die den Namen kennen, wenn man ihn nennt.

Ziele? K.A.

Wie gesagt, interessiert auch keinen, außer durchgeknallten 15-Jährigen und wenn es die Peta nicht gäbe, wären die halt gegen was anderes.

Uli

P.S. Ralle, wann kannst du wieder angeln? Ich erzähl lieber nix von meinen WE-Plänen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



sundvogel schrieb:


> P.S. Ralle, wann kannst du wieder angeln? Ich erzähl lieber nix von meinen WE-Plänen.


 
Kannst ruhig. Am Samstag bin ich dran. Sag nur Holland, Schleppen und Hechte, 2 meter lang ( fast ) :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Das ist gut so! Viel Spaß! Arbeite nicht soviel!

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Danke, Danke. Ich werd berichten. Entweder im Raubfisch- oder im Schneiderthread.


----------



## slowhand (10. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Hey Ralle, kommst Du aus dem Kürten in der Nähe der Dhünntalsperre???


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Jo, das stimmt. Die Dhünntalsperre ist grad mal 10 km weg von mir. Hab da aber noch nie geangelt und kenn mich mit dem Gewässer auch nicht aus.

Ralf


----------



## slowhand (13. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Is ja'n Ding! Ich war da früher öfters mal, die Oma meiner damaligen Freundin hatte da ein Ferienhaus. Angeln ist da doch sowieso verboten, oder?
Dann kennste bestimmt auch das Pfannenkuchenhaus in Dabringhausen?! Lecker!  Da war ich letztes Jahr noch, die Mutter meiner jetztigen Freundin kommt aus Wermelskirchen, hat da ihre Praxis...


----------



## maesox (13. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Schein in hin oder her...Wo fängt man an u wo hört`s auf????
Denke einfach auch daß es gravierendere Mißstände gibt,auf die man aufmeksam machen sollte!!!!

Auf der anderen Seite hat Peta in diesem Punkt nicht ganz so unrecht#c Habe schon oft das Treiben an Forellen-Angelteichen beobachtet!!Was ich zum waidmännichen Verhalten mancher möchtegern Petrijünger in Nahkampf Tarnanzügen beobachten konnte,trieb mir fast die Zornesröte in`s Gesicht!!!!!

Dieses Fehlverhalten sieht man aber auch zur genüge an Gewässern an denen nur "Profis" mit gültigem Fischereischein zur Ausübung ihrer Passion nachgehen dürfen!!

Sei´s drum...jeder Einzelne sollte für sich überlegen ob alles so richtig ist was er macht-auch oder gerade besonders Peta !!! Das meistens zuerst die "Kleinen"  angeschwärzt werden,bevor es den Großen an den Kragen geht,wissen wir doch.

Diesem "Verein" sollte man am besten überhaupt keine Aufmeksamkeit schenken! Das ist das Einzige was sie verdienen!!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Dann kennste bestimmt auch das Pfannenkuchenhaus in Dabringhausen?!


Dabringhausen? Da hab' ich meinen Frei- und Fahrtenschwimmer gemacht, als ich noch klein (<10) war.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



slowhand schrieb:


> Is ja'n Ding! Ich war da früher öfters mal, die Oma meiner damaligen Freundin hatte da ein Ferienhaus. Angeln ist da doch sowieso verboten, oder?
> Dann kennste bestimmt auch das Pfannenkuchenhaus in Dabringhausen?! Lecker! Da war ich letztes Jahr noch, die Mutter meiner jetztigen Freundin kommt aus Wermelskirchen, hat da ihre Praxis...


 
Ich hatte schon so einige Male das Vergnügen, Bekanntschaft mit den dortigen Pfannkuchen zu machen. Leider endete das immer tragisch für den Pfannkuchen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man heute noch in der Dhünntalsperre angeln kann. Früher gab es mal ellenlange Wartelisten für Jahreskarten. Ich meine sogar, man musste dazu ein Gesundheitszeugnis vorlegen und durfte keine Fische ( auch untermaßige ) zurücksetzen wegen Trinkwasser.  
Mir war das zu blöd, drum hab ich nie versucht eine zu bekommen. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Dabringhausen? Da hab' ich meinen Frei- und Fahrtenschwimmer gemacht, als ich noch klein (<10) war.


 
Jo, das gehört bei uns zum Überlebenstraining.



Ralf


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*

Kann das vielleicht sein das schon wieder ein Thread in dem es um die PETA geht eingeschlafen ist...am Anfang hat es doch den Anschein gemacht als ob es langsam aber sicher mal eine Offensive geben wird...naja mal schaun.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spendensammelorganisation PETA macht jetzt gegen Forellenteiche mobil*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Kann das vielleicht sein das schon wieder ein Thread in dem es um die PETA geht eingeschlafen ist...



Lass ihn einfach weiterschlafen, dass ist die wirkungsvollste Offensive gegen Nobodies*! An alle, bitte, bitte schlafen lassen!

*=oder Nobodys, wie man in Deutschland sagt (Nichtse! Niemande!)


----------

